# The Official League of Legends Thread     - Part 8



## Tazmo (Apr 6, 2013)

This is a continuation thread, the old thread is *Here*


----------



## Tazmo (Apr 6, 2013)

This is a continuation thread, the old thread is *Here*


----------



## Santí (Apr 6, 2013)

Let it go.


----------



## Nim (Apr 6, 2013)

Winning streak now, have promotion games, totally gonna lose them ._. like every time


----------



## Vaeny (Apr 6, 2013)

''I split push when there is no pressure to be applied''

Wat.


----------



## Lord Genome (Apr 6, 2013)

i went even in damage to champions and gold as  support lulu to an akali

lol


----------



## Sansa (Apr 6, 2013)

Fed Shaco is horrifying wtf.

I couldn't 1v1 him til late game.


----------



## Darth (Apr 6, 2013)

LG cleaning up house 

Also good luck Nim!


----------



## Sansa (Apr 6, 2013)

Do people play Tryndamere in competitive competitions?


----------



## αce (Apr 6, 2013)

Nah. Trynd loses laning phase too hard and you can kite him to no health before he even does anything.


----------



## MrChubz (Apr 6, 2013)

AP Trynd was used for a little while. Although it was mostly Voyboy just fucking around then the lesser teams thought if Voyboy did it it was automatically good.


----------



## Sansa (Apr 6, 2013)

I figured it would be Voyboy to play him competitively.


----------



## Lord Genome (Apr 6, 2013)

Darth said:


> LG cleaning up house
> 
> Also good luck Nim!


it was like 10 damage overall. the akali was just bad


----------



## Sansa (Apr 6, 2013)

2 losses in my last 10 games, decent.


----------



## Nim (Apr 6, 2013)

Darth said:


> Also good luck Nim!



Thank you :3 I need any luck I can get!


----------



## Santí (Apr 6, 2013)

I still never encountered an AP Trynd, and AD still looks better overall no matter how I look at it.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Apr 6, 2013)

Jiyeon said:


> Do people play Tryndamere in competitive competitions?



Are you the Chairman of the Department of Redundancy Department?


----------



## Didi (Apr 6, 2013)

>department of redundancy department

7/10, made me smile


----------



## Vaeny (Apr 6, 2013)

WAD said:


> Are you the Chairman of the Department of Redundancy Department?



GG       .

Was that an intentional fail or not?


----------



## Sansa (Apr 6, 2013)

WAD said:


> Are you the Chairman of the Department of Redundancy Department?



How is asking if people play Tryndamere competitively redundant.


----------



## Raidoton (Apr 6, 2013)

AP Tryndamere was played in tournaments before they nerfed him.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Apr 6, 2013)

Jiyeon said:


> How is asking if people play Tryndamere competitively redundant.



...

That's not what you asked...



Jiyeon said:


> Do people play Tryndamere in competitive competitions?



>Competitive competitions.

You do realize the adjective here is completely unnecessary as all competitions are inherently 'competitive', right?


----------



## αce (Apr 6, 2013)

english teacher wad


----------



## Sansa (Apr 6, 2013)

WAD said:


> ...
> 
> That's not what you asked...



Did you even read what you were replying to?

I asked if people play Tryndamere competitively and you go on about redundancy.



> >Competitive competitions.
> 
> You do realize the adjective here is completely unnecessary as all competitions are inherently 'competitive', right?



I didn't know this was AP english.


----------



## Santí (Apr 6, 2013)

Ahahhaha Stars-level response


----------



## Sansa (Apr 6, 2013)

But I didn't ask if people played Tryndamere competitively.

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Apr 6, 2013)

rite d00d.


----------



## Sansa (Apr 6, 2013)

I hate Nocturne's ult


----------



## Infamy (Apr 6, 2013)

MrChubz said:


> AP Trynd was used for a little while. Although it was mostly Voyboy just fucking around then the lesser teams thought if Voyboy did it it was automatically good.



People thought it was good because Quality Player did it. Also it was horrendously overpowered.


----------



## Sansa (Apr 6, 2013)

I'm sure if Voyboy played Nami top and smashed with it everyone else would do it too because they think it's OP.


----------



## Infamy (Apr 6, 2013)

Probably because that would mean it is good considering the players he's against in a competitive scenario.
Also anyone wanna play some normal draft with me? Account name "EyeOfTheAzure" its my friends account since mine is banned lols.


----------



## αce (Apr 6, 2013)

voyboy makes people do stupid things
and im glad dyrus passed him in all star voting


----------



## Gogeta (Apr 6, 2013)

Jiyeon said:


> I hate Nocturne's ult



Darknesss...

Hahaha....


Fucking epic dude.



Infamy said:


> Probably because that would mean it is good considering the players he's against in a competitive scenario.
> Also anyone wanna play some normal draft with me? Account name "EyeOfTheAzure" its my friends account since mine is banned lols.



Server?


----------



## Infamy (Apr 6, 2013)

I play on NA


----------



## Gogeta (Apr 6, 2013)

faggit            .


----------



## Infamy (Apr 6, 2013)

Sad, what do the majority of people here play on?


----------



## Gogeta (Apr 6, 2013)

a computer


----------



## Gogeta (Apr 6, 2013)

ok that was bad im gonna stop now


----------



## Infamy (Apr 6, 2013)

do you even darkness


----------



## Santí (Apr 6, 2013)

Sent a request.


----------



## Sajin (Apr 6, 2013)

I still dont understand how its possible to get banned ever


----------



## Sansa (Apr 6, 2013)

afk in like 30 matches.

Verbally abuse people.

Just be a douche nozzle.


----------



## Vaeny (Apr 6, 2013)

If being a douche and verbally abusing people was all it took to be banned.

I'd never be banned, ever. Which I haven't been.

GG


----------



## Sansa (Apr 6, 2013)

Saint is about to jungle Karthus on his stream.

I gotta see dis.


----------



## Infamy (Apr 6, 2013)

I saw Azingy playing it earlier vs Wingsofdeath and Azingy got owned


----------



## Santí (Apr 6, 2013)

Trying out Voli jungle for the first time. Let's see how this goes.


----------



## Sansa (Apr 6, 2013)

Godvicious won of course.


----------



## Infamy (Apr 6, 2013)

60 min game with Santi lol


----------



## Santí (Apr 6, 2013)

Our Kassadin lost to Veigar mid and fed 0/7.


----------



## Magic (Apr 6, 2013)

Infamy said:


> 60 min game with Santi lol


I want in 

Did you guys win!?!?


----------



## Lord Genome (Apr 6, 2013)

Infamy said:


> I saw Azingy playing it earlier vs Wingsofdeath and Azingy got owned


game after he azingy was carrying(dont know if he won though)


----------



## Sansa (Apr 6, 2013)

Sant? said:


> Our Kassadin lost to Veigar mid and fed 0/7.



What's black and blue and is about to teach you the definition of pain


----------



## Infamy (Apr 6, 2013)

Yeah we ended up winning.


----------



## Santí (Apr 6, 2013)

RemChu said:


> I want in
> 
> Did you guys win!?!?



Damn right we did.

Veigar can't do shit to my Runic Bulwark+Spirit Visage Voli. Tanked his shit like a boss. They also didn't push for objectives, and never took top or bot tower. We just managed to push harder and get to inhibs, so creeps became OP.



Jiyeon said:


> What's black and blue and is about to teach you the definition of pain



I suck at riddles.


----------



## Infamy (Apr 6, 2013)

Its Veigar
Also RemChu what's your summoner name?


----------



## Vaeny (Apr 6, 2013)

Lord Genome said:


> game after he azingy was carrying(dont know if he won though)



Master Tactician Azingy usually carries hard with his tactics


----------



## Infamy (Apr 6, 2013)

Azingy and his 15 minute jungle nunu barons


----------



## Santí (Apr 6, 2013)

Veigar is fucking purple and black.


----------



## Infamy (Apr 6, 2013)

His joke says that sooo


----------



## Vaeny (Apr 7, 2013)

On another note, Darth, I remembered you asked for Lolking proof of diamund friendz.



Tyrant and Random.


----------



## Sansa (Apr 7, 2013)

Sant? said:


> Veigar is fucking purple and black.



If Veigar thinks he's black and blue, then he's black and blue dammit


----------



## Santí (Apr 7, 2013)

Hey Darth, remember when you said that IE on Rengar was horrible and that a more glass-cannon build on him was stupid, and it turns out that many pros build IE on him and go almost pure glass-cannon if not Tankgar?

Fuck you


----------



## Infamy (Apr 7, 2013)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=StE-f3PqSQ8[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Sansa (Apr 7, 2013)

It seems like Rengar has evolved into Gengar


----------



## Maerala (Apr 7, 2013)

Is Ashe considered a subpar ADC because she has no escapes or gap closers? I'm trying to get into the role but when I pick Ashe in champ select it's not uncommon for someone to cry for Vayne/Caitlyn/Miss Fortune/Ezreal/Graves instead. I've tried the others but haven't really liked them or had as much success with them as with Ashe.

Is she lacking in anything beyond that?


----------



## Sansa (Apr 7, 2013)

Ashe is boring.
Has a boring play style.
Has a boring kit, boring lore, boring everything.
If not for her Amethyst skin I would question everyone who got her.


----------



## Infamy (Apr 7, 2013)

Reasons why Ashe is weak
No escape
No natural steroid like Trist Q or graves E
Passive is useless
Low AA Range


----------



## Cronos (Apr 7, 2013)

ashe is fine, not the best but she's fine


----------



## Sansa (Apr 7, 2013)

Ashe is a utility carry.


----------



## Infamy (Apr 7, 2013)

Yep definitely still playable at all ELOs. One of the best initiates in the game on a low CD


----------



## Vaeny (Apr 7, 2013)

WHAT THE FUCK, TIL!

Apparently those things under Udyr means Cho can 1 shot him with feast.

I've never noticed that..


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Apr 7, 2013)

Vae said:


> WHAT THE FUCK, TIL!
> 
> Apparently those things under Udyr means Cho can 1 shot him with feast.
> 
> I've never noticed that..



What the fuck. My mind blown...

I had to watch that video again and I saw the rings. (It was also on Graves too) They don't disappear after Cho died. Wat the fuck.


----------



## Didi (Apr 7, 2013)

Infamy said:


> Reasons why Ashe is weak
> No escape
> No natural steroid like Trist Q or graves E
> Passive is useless
> *Low AA Range*



AHAHAHAHAHA


Ashe only has a lower range than Caitlyn, Trist lvl 18 and Kog'maw or Twitch when they use a skill (out of the ad carries, other champs annie has higher range and zilean and anivia have the same range)

She doesn't have low range at all


Furthermore, I wouldn't call her passive useless, but I agree it's not great

Yes, she has no natural steroidskill, however she scales really well with levels + items because she has the highest base AS at 18 out of anyone in the game (though Trist has the same value)



Furthermore, she can kite like no other despite having no escape, and her ult is ofc a very good reason why she's a good champ, it complements her kit nicely and is a strong skill in general



Ofc this means that Ashe just isn't very good against some champs, you shouldn't pick her into an Olaf for instance, but she is by no means weak


----------



## Cronos (Apr 7, 2013)

itt me and didi share our love for ashe


----------



## Wesley (Apr 7, 2013)

So I got kicked out of silver 4 after one loss at zero rating.  I won a bunch of games in rank iv, but I lost a few.  How is it fair?  How?


----------



## Didi (Apr 7, 2013)

Probably means your MMR is low, and the system therefore thinks you didn't belong in silver 4

Did you gain very little LP for winning?


----------



## Wesley (Apr 7, 2013)

My first win in silver iv gained me 25 points...

Every game I lost someone had a connection issue, usually the jungler.  That's CRIPPLING.


----------



## Infamy (Apr 7, 2013)

Didi said:


> AHAHAHAHAHA
> 
> 
> Ashe only has a lower range than Caitlyn, Trist lvl 18 and Kog'maw or Twitch when they use a skill (out of the ad carries, other champs annie has higher range and zilean and anivia have the same range)
> ...



Oops, I thought she had Graves range. But anyway Ashe isn't worth picking over other adcs at least in this meta. Kiting with Ashe also isn't as good as it used to be, now you have people like Hecarim and Vi that just ult you and so many champions that can't be kited just by slowing them like you could Udyr or something.


----------



## αce (Apr 7, 2013)

People who say ashe is weak solely because she lacks an escape would have to make the same concession for miss fortune. Lol. Ashe is not weak. Shoot yourself if you think she is.


----------



## Cronos (Apr 7, 2013)

i like ashe a lot tbh, that ult in soloq is op


----------



## Infamy (Apr 7, 2013)

Opinions are opinions, and when it comes to adc (a role I don't play) I generally just agree with Doublelift on what adcs are strong/weak.
Also I think every champion is good in solo q if you know what you're doing with said champion since there is people that have gotten diamond I with just Poppy.


----------



## αce (Apr 7, 2013)

"Doublelift is trash" - Draven, 2013


I'm talking about yolo queue here though. Not LCS where even faceroll champions in normal situations like Riven and Jax are never played.


----------



## Infamy (Apr 7, 2013)

I never see Riven in solo Q 1500-1600s and I see Jax rarely. Its all Renekton, Elise, Akali and Zed since everyone just plays what they see pros play so they can get elo lol.


----------



## αce (Apr 7, 2013)

BoxBox and BestRivenNa got to diamond playing Riven alone. Shit is face roll. So is Akali though so I kind of see the reasoning. 

Our resident English teacher WAD got plat with Akali.


----------



## Wesley (Apr 7, 2013)

αce said:


> People who say ashe is weak solely because she lacks an escape would have to make the same concession for miss fortune. Lol. Ashe is not weak. Shoot yourself if you think she is.



All MF has to do is hang back until it's time to use her ultimate.


----------



## Infamy (Apr 7, 2013)

Why do people think Riven is so easy to play?


----------



## Sansa (Apr 7, 2013)

The people probably got to diamond by using poppy because no one knows how to play against poppy.

Like, no one picks her at all.


----------



## Infamy (Apr 7, 2013)

They got to diamond with Poppy because they are insanely good with Poppy and know the champion better than anyone else does. They play Poppy in every role.


----------



## Sansa (Apr 7, 2013)

How can you play poppy as an AD carry 

I know that she's good top and jungle, but I've never seen her outside of those roles.


----------



## Infamy (Apr 7, 2013)

Jiyeon said:


> How can you play poppy as an AD carry
> 
> I know that she's good top and jungle, but I've never seen her outside of those roles.



I meant as anything other than ADC since there range makes that impossible lol but Poppy support is pretty good and Poppy mid can work.


----------



## Sansa (Apr 7, 2013)

Tbh, I've only seen a poppy about 5 times in all my time of playing league.

Sivir even less.


----------



## Lord Genome (Apr 7, 2013)

who won between fanatic and AAA?


----------



## Cronos (Apr 7, 2013)

fnatic      .


----------



## Vaeny (Apr 7, 2013)

Infamy said:


> Opinions are opinions, and when it comes to adc (a role I don't play) I generally just agree with Doublelift on what adcs are strong/weak.
> Also I think every champion is good in solo q if you know what you're doing with said champion since there is people that have gotten diamond I with just Poppy.



You can't listen to Doublelift.

Sure, he's the best ADC NA, but all of his statements about what's good and what isn't are almost always wrong.


----------



## Infamy (Apr 7, 2013)

Always being wrong =/= being wrong about Draven


----------



## Vaeny (Apr 7, 2013)

And about other ADCs, the state of ADCs, who is trash and who isn't.


----------



## Cronos (Apr 7, 2013)

doublelift has strictly said that he thinks of how well certain adc work specifically for them, and not saying draven is trash overall


----------



## Infamy (Apr 7, 2013)

Its not only DL that says Ashe isn't as good as the other adcs anyone can see she isn't


----------



## Cronos (Apr 7, 2013)

everything is good in soloq


----------



## Infamy (Apr 7, 2013)

Yeah I just said that o.0


----------



## Cronos (Apr 7, 2013)

no you didn't

liar


----------



## Vaeny (Apr 7, 2013)

Infamy said:


> Its not only DL that says Ashe isn't as good as the other adcs anyone can see she isn't



That's why EU and Asia still uses her in competitive play, am I right?


----------



## Infamy (Apr 7, 2013)

Don't think Ashe has higher pick/ban rates then other adcs or higher win ratios.


----------



## Cronos (Apr 7, 2013)

damn gambit's team comp was perfect


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Apr 7, 2013)

ashe is really good

people just dont play her for whatever reason

if the team comp is right on both sides shes a killa


----------



## Sansa (Apr 7, 2013)

Ashe gets hovered over a lot but she isn't really picked.

I mean, if you can play Ashe spam the shit out of her because she won't get taken from you.


----------



## Darth (Apr 7, 2013)

Im waiting for Ali to make a comeback but Im not sure if he ever will.


----------



## Vaeny (Apr 7, 2013)

Darth said:


> Im waiting for Ali to make a comeback but Im not sure if he ever will.



There have been some Alistar picks, but I don't think he's the best 2v1 laner, there are so many better choices, that's why he's avoided.


----------



## Gogeta (Apr 7, 2013)

Yo

Can anyone tell me the name of the song at 1:27:00 ?



I know it's not the perfect place to ask


----------



## Sansa (Apr 7, 2013)

Darth said:


> Im waiting for Ali to make a comeback but Im not sure if he ever will.



Any time he's not banned he gets picked.

Just wait til people stop banning him.


----------



## Didi (Apr 7, 2013)

sounds like Vivaldi

and then suddenly a hip hop beat


lemme check my Vivaldi


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Apr 7, 2013)

didi nice akali game

l0l


----------



## Gogeta (Apr 7, 2013)

Didi said:


> sounds like Vivaldi
> 
> and then suddenly a hip hop beat
> 
> ...



Ya i realised it's a remix

I can't seem to find it though, and i can't check Dyrus's pandora station or however that shit works cause it's only allowed in USA


----------



## Didi (Apr 7, 2013)

WAD said:


> didi nice akali game
> 
> l0l



this is why I almost never play with some of my friends


impossible to carry



though we actually had like a good lvl 1 invade, 3-0, that was pretty funny


but then people just randomly died in lanes ofc


had 19 of our 34 kills
but their lux and zyra were pretty good at keeping me off of their fed teemo (adc) so gg


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Apr 7, 2013)

fed adc teeto


----------



## Didi (Apr 7, 2013)

we had a shen that would randomly ult trying to engage (he ulted me when I was still level 5)

our ez was garbage
our lux was garbage
our poppy jungle was okay


but overall those friends are garbage l0l


Also, Gogeta, listened to some pieces, didn't find what I was looking for, and I'm not gonna listen to every Vivaldi piece ever to find it, so, sorry mate


----------



## αce (Apr 7, 2013)

clg vs crs streams
oh look dl stomping cop


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Apr 7, 2013)

Darth said:


> Im waiting for Ali to make a comeback but Im not sure if he ever will.



He used to be played a lot as a jungle in season two. But now it's season three and I think people already know how to counter him. He's not a carry jungle champion so he'll be behind if he fails on his ganks.

As a support, I don't know. It's like Vae said, he's not the best 2 vs 1 laner. I find he is one of the best peelers in a teamfight. I just think his laning phase is a little weak.


----------



## MrChubz (Apr 7, 2013)

αce said:


> clg vs crs streams
> oh look dl stomping cop



Nocturne shits all over CLG's make Doublelift huge and let him carry strat.


----------



## αce (Apr 7, 2013)

except it doesn't when they just turtle for his summoners and have sona ulti


----------



## MrChubz (Apr 7, 2013)

αce said:


> except it doesn't when they just turtle for his summoners and have sona ulti



Spell shield. GG. Although it doesn't if Saint chases Renekton halfway across the map, leaving the rest of his team to get shat on.


----------



## αce (Apr 7, 2013)

and gets caught bottom


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Apr 7, 2013)

oh gawd clg argues so much l0l


----------



## αce (Apr 7, 2013)

lol clg arguing so much
meanwhile crs doesn't give a darn


----------



## αce (Apr 7, 2013)

meanwhile aphromoo not saying anything


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Apr 7, 2013)

hotshot wasnt talking either i think


----------



## Lord Genome (Apr 7, 2013)

scrimages op


----------



## αce (Apr 7, 2013)

miss fortune ban
gg cop


----------



## Infamy (Apr 7, 2013)

αce said:


> miss fortune ban
> gg cop



Was about to say that same thing


----------



## Infamy (Apr 7, 2013)

Doublelift talking about how Cop and Elementz are shit practice.


----------



## αce (Apr 7, 2013)

new link since the old one died i think


----------



## MrChubz (Apr 7, 2013)

He can't be too picky. They can't scrim against Dignitas every time. It does make me wonder why NA never scrims with EU though.


----------



## αce (Apr 7, 2013)

rofl doublelift

"why does cop play so bad"


----------



## αce (Apr 7, 2013)

rofl
elementz flashes over wall
aphro hooks blind over wall
gggggggggggggg


----------



## αce (Apr 7, 2013)

im now convinced that crs's bot lane is not only bad because of cop
but because of elementz as well
zzzzzzzz


----------



## Infamy (Apr 7, 2013)

Lol Hotshot "They can't kill me" proceeds to die 10 seconds later.


----------



## MrChubz (Apr 7, 2013)

That post sums up Hotshot's entire league career.


----------



## αce (Apr 7, 2013)

okay cop is actually useless without mf
like he flashes for doublelift and he just barriers the auto attack
then gragas just shits on his face


----------



## Sansa (Apr 7, 2013)

Everyone but Nientonsoh and Doublelift are trash at Caitlyn.

Confirmed on Doublelift's stream.


----------



## αce (Apr 7, 2013)

seems legit


----------



## Sansa (Apr 7, 2013)

That might actually be true to be honest.

Everyone else that's played Cait in the LCS hasn't done as well as those two.


----------



## αce (Apr 7, 2013)

doublelifts caitlin is the stuff of legends


----------



## Sansa (Apr 7, 2013)

I've never seen The Young Cop play Draven before.

This should be interesting.


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Apr 7, 2013)

I want to see Jacky playing Morgana again


----------



## Sansa (Apr 7, 2013)

Cop should play Draven more.


----------



## αce (Apr 7, 2013)

aphro: "I was about to type 'cop where are you? is this lcs?' haha" 

ggggggggggggg



> Cop should play Draven more.



implying he did anything


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Apr 7, 2013)

Found this on my playlist


----------



## gangryou319 (Apr 7, 2013)

LOL annie bot op


----------



## αce (Apr 7, 2013)

hahahahaha
spellsy support cards




didn't we trash him before we (vae) threw?


----------



## Lord Genome (Apr 7, 2013)

spellsy!!!!!!!


----------



## αce (Apr 7, 2013)

fucking spellsy
trash tier karma
although bot did get raped sadly


----------



## Sansa (Apr 7, 2013)

Soul Reaver Draven is still his best skin.

Gladiator looks like shit.


----------



## Lord Genome (Apr 7, 2013)

αce said:


> fucking spellsy
> trash tier karma
> although bot did get raped sadly


i think that was the game where we got shen ganked twice and darth never came

but yeah we got shat on


----------



## Vaeny (Apr 7, 2013)

αce said:


> hahahahaha
> spellsy support cards
> 
> 
> ...



^ (use bro) suck my dick, that lane was fucking hard.

LG, you were the jungler that never ganked in that game, me and Adrian were bot and got raped by Zac, Draven and Karma.

You were Udyr.

^ (use bro).

WAD was raping on Lux though.


----------



## Lord Genome (Apr 8, 2013)

Vae said:


> ^ (use bro) suck my dick, that lane was fucking hard.
> 
> LG, you were the jungler that never ganked in that game, me and Adrian were bot and got raped by Zac, Draven and Karma.
> 
> ...


oh yeah that was me

rofl


----------



## Magic (Apr 8, 2013)

Jiyeon said:


> Soul Reaver Draven is still his best skin.
> 
> Gladiator looks like shit.


Beautiful skin.


----------



## Vaeny (Apr 8, 2013)

Lord Genome said:


> oh yeah that was me
> 
> rofl



1 gank.

You gave them a kill.


----------



## Lord Genome (Apr 8, 2013)

Vae said:


> 1 gank.
> 
> You gave them a kill.


it was a one for one iirc


----------



## Vaeny (Apr 8, 2013)

Lord Genome said:


> it was a one for one iirc



Actually I'm pretty sure we all died cause Zac showed up.


----------



## Magic (Apr 8, 2013)

Zac needs a cum skin. Because he is seedy like that.


----------



## Magic (Apr 8, 2013)

Get skeeted on Vae.


----------



## Maerala (Apr 8, 2013)

Spellsy wasn't all that great from what I saw. Maybe Manny's just that good, but he fed like shit. We might've won the lane if Vae hadn't been all aflutter that we were fighting a scrub Diamond player.


----------



## Fiona (Apr 8, 2013)

Is AD Mordekaiser any good? 

I saw a few builds but does it really work?


----------



## Sansa (Apr 8, 2013)

AD Mordekaiser


----------



## Gogeta (Apr 8, 2013)

It works almost as much as AD Darius


----------



## Santí (Apr 8, 2013)

AD Morde is a thing? Real life?


----------



## Sansa (Apr 8, 2013)

AD Kat is a thing.

I've seen it twice.

**


----------



## Vaeny (Apr 8, 2013)

Godaime Hokage said:


> Spellsy wasn't all that great from what I saw. Maybe Manny's just that good, but he fed like shit. We might've won the lane if Vae hadn't been all aflutter that we were fighting a scrub Diamond player.



And I'm telling you, I was playing the exact same way as I always do.

You're the one who couldn't do anything against Spellsy and Draven constantly harassing me, so don't blame me.

And Zac ganked because it wasn't properly warded most of the time, kill yourself.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Apr 8, 2013)

AD Mordekaiser does actually work.


----------



## Maerala (Apr 8, 2013)

Karma back to lowest win rate in both ranked and normals across all regions. 

Best rework.


----------



## Sansa (Apr 8, 2013)

Because people want to Karma mid against Kat.


----------



## MrChubz (Apr 8, 2013)

My friend plays a mean hybrid Morde. I've never seen anything like it, but he destroys with it.


----------



## Sansa (Apr 8, 2013)

I dislike playing against morde in general.

Xin Zhao dies, he comes back to life to singe handedly kills every player on his team.

GG.


----------



## Fiona (Apr 8, 2013)

I hate when idiots refuse to acknowledge when you call a lane  

They just force you out of lane by being stubborn assholes


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Apr 8, 2013)

Fiona said:


> I hate when idiots refuse to acknowledge when you call a lane
> 
> They just force you out of lane by being stubborn assholes



If you're playing draft pick then...


----------



## Vaeny (Apr 8, 2013)

This Soraka has got the be the most annoying Soraka I've ever met.

Can't drop her, can't ignore her, what do


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Apr 8, 2013)

how the fuck did support soraka get that fed?


----------



## Vaeny (Apr 8, 2013)

She built a Giants belt as first item and we sent our 2 Bronze friends bot.

They couldn't handle it, she was 6-1 by 8 minutes.

After that she was just unkillable.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Apr 8, 2013)

How do you feed a Soraka 6 kills in the first 8 minutes.

That's not Bronze level.

That's Aluminum level.


----------



## Darth (Apr 8, 2013)

Godaime Hokage said:


> Karma back to lowest win rate in both ranked and normals across all regions.
> 
> Best rework.



Worst champion.


----------



## Vaeny (Apr 8, 2013)

WAD said:


> How do you feed a Soraka 6 kills in the first 8 minutes.
> 
> That's not Bronze level.
> 
> That's Aluminum level.



                         .


----------



## Sasori (Apr 8, 2013)

How is Aluminium worse than Bronze lol?

Aluminium is used for Jet planes and shit. Bronze is used for....ancient greek armour.


----------



## Darth (Apr 8, 2013)

Sasori said:


> How is Aluminium worse than Bronze lol?
> 
> Aluminium is used for Jet planes and shit. Bronze is used for....ancient greek armour.



I was gonna defend aluminum too but i was like eh fuck it. 

lol.


----------



## Santí (Apr 8, 2013)

If you consider value, Aluminum is less valuable than Bronze.

Just like Diamonds are > Platinum which is > Gold which is > than Silver which is > Bronze.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Apr 8, 2013)

Sasori said:


> How is Aluminium worse than Bronze lol?
> 
> Aluminium is used for Jet planes and shit. Bronze is used for....ancient greek armour.



Aluminum is used for trash cans.

Also...



Sant? said:


> If you consider value, Aluminum is less valuable than Bronze.
> 
> Just like Diamonds are > Platinum which is > Gold which is > than Silver which is > Bronze.


----------



## Vaeny (Apr 8, 2013)

This Draven 10-10, what a n00b, got carried hard.

First time Diana, GON' BUY DIS BITCH.


----------



## Santí (Apr 8, 2013)

Diana is just a poor man's Akali.


----------



## Santí (Apr 8, 2013)

Sant? said:


> Diana is just a poor man's Akali.



I feel like I've posted this before.


----------



## Vaeny (Apr 8, 2013)

Diana > Akali.


----------



## Darth (Apr 8, 2013)

well, they're both fundamentally different in a lot of ways. Even their ultimates which are similar are still fundamentally different. 

Diana uses Mana. Akali uses Energy.

Diana's kit keeps her alive with a refreshable shield and an aoe mini knockup/slow. Akali's kit keeps her alive with spell vamp and a stealth bubble that slows. 

Diana's waveclear is substantially stronger than Akali's. Diana Q/Passive clears a wave almost instantly. Both have auto attack enhancers but Akali gets extra magic damage on every hit while Diana gets a larger amount of  magic damage on the third hit. 

Akali's ultimate refreshes on kill/assist. Diana's ultimate only refreshes if the Q is hit but at lvl 3 with cdr has like a 8 second cd. 

Diana has way better jokes but Akali is sexier overall.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Apr 8, 2013)

Sant? said:


> Diana is just a poor man's Akali.





Sant? said:


> I feel like I've posted this before.



So have I, my friend...

So have I...



Vae said:


> Diana > Akali.


----------



## Gogeta (Apr 8, 2013)

Yo, didi, and everyone else interested, found the track


----------



## Bioness (Apr 8, 2013)

WAD said:


> How do you feed a Soraka 6 kills in the first 8 minutes.
> 
> That's not Bronze level.
> 
> That's Aluminum level.



I want this for a T-shirt.


----------



## Raidoton (Apr 8, 2013)

No that's Troll level!


----------



## Gogeta (Apr 8, 2013)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=g9XZQttjc-g[/YOUTUBE]

GUYS PLS


----------



## Sansa (Apr 8, 2013)

Darth said:


> well, they're both fundamentally different in a lot of ways. Even their ultimates which are similar are still fundamentally different.
> 
> Diana uses Mana. Akali uses Energy.
> 
> ...


Diana is a lot more scarier than Akali in my opinion.

Her combo is devastating and that shield shrugs off so much damage at later levels.

I'm always scared when Team fights happen when I'm the AD carry because I know Diana can just one shot me then solo the rest of my team.


----------



## Gogeta (Apr 8, 2013)

Oh my god Nocturne can be so damn useless holy fuck

After Jarvan he is THE worst duelist. Jarvan at least can burst squishies, Nocturne loses to everyone. Melee ADC, lol. And we all know how viable those are.

Assassin my ass. Jarvan with just his Q, R and first AA has tons of burst, yet i am supporsed to burst people with Ulti and Q on Nocturne or something? 
He is borderline useless late game, even 1 vs 1 no matter how fed i am i can't duel the fucking ADC or i die dueling him. If i build tank i can only soak damage, but he has such low base stats, it's like building tank on an ADC


----------



## Didi (Apr 8, 2013)

>calling Aluminium Aluminum


smh, murrkans are the worst


----------



## Didi (Apr 8, 2013)

Gogeta said:


> Yo, didi, and everyone else interested, found the track




Cool


And apparently the original is Devil's Trill, by Tartini

Welp, not Vivaldi, but it's also Baroque so at least I had the genre right


----------



## Cronos (Apr 8, 2013)

HI           DIDI


----------



## Magic (Apr 8, 2013)

Gogeta said:


> Oh my god Nocturne can be so damn useless holy fuck
> 
> After Jarvan he is THE worst duelist. Jarvan at least can burst squishies, Nocturne loses to everyone. Melee ADC, lol. And we all know how viable those are.
> 
> ...


dude i think you are doing it wrong.....
what items do you run?

and I agree I don't really like building tank on Noc either.


----------



## Magic (Apr 8, 2013)




----------



## Darth (Apr 8, 2013)

You're clearly building noc wrong bro. 

My go to noc build goes something like this.

Madreds > boots5 > botrk > fm > zephyr > bc

best noc build ever. Trust me.


----------



## Cronos (Apr 8, 2013)

noc is shitty


----------



## Darth (Apr 8, 2013)

DAAAAARKNESSSSSSSSSSSSSSS


----------



## Magic (Apr 8, 2013)

Randuin's Omen is good vs ADC on Noc.


----------



## αce (Apr 8, 2013)

Crs vs CLG scrims for 3 hours if anyone wants to watch.
Azubu.tv for clg perspective
twitch.tv for crs


----------



## αce (Apr 8, 2013)

also nocturne is last whisper+5 bloodthisters


----------



## αce (Apr 8, 2013)

lol
9-0
ive honestly seen clg lose just 1 scrim to crs
meanwhile they got stomped by col and vulcan in lcs
zzzzz


stvicious runs into bot lane and ghosted, aphro knocks him up exhausts, twitch gets 6 poison stacks and he just feeds double buff and gg bot lane 

rip cop the god


----------



## Bioness (Apr 8, 2013)

I just lost a game but somehow got promoted...did they like change the leagues or something? I know I haven't done a league match in like a week.


----------



## αce (Apr 8, 2013)

Chauster: "Ashe is a hyper carry dude"
DL: "She does no fucking damage"
Aphro: "What the fuck dude?"
DL: "all she does is kite"
Everyone: "that's all you fucking do anyways"


----------



## Darth (Apr 8, 2013)

Siv hd is hilarious 

ap gp op


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Apr 8, 2013)

WTF since when Ashe is a hyper carry

And SIV HD is the only person who can make weird builds work. Mage Fortune please. I'm surprised he didn't try AP Trynd before that guy.


----------



## αce (Apr 8, 2013)

"Ashe is a good champion, I just suck at her" - Doublelift, 2013.


----------



## Sansa (Apr 8, 2013)

Ashe?

Hyper carry?


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Apr 8, 2013)

Gogeta said:


> Oh my god Nocturne can be so damn useless holy fuck
> 
> After Jarvan he is THE worst duelist. Jarvan at least can burst squishies, Nocturne loses to everyone. Melee ADC, lol. And we all know how viable those are.
> 
> ...



lol

u have to build noc tank nowadays

unless u snowballed early

he disrupts the ADC in teamfights by sticking to him and fearing him etc



Didi said:


> >calling Aluminium Aluminum
> 
> 
> smh, murrkans are the worst



no

fuck u euro ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".)

adding unnecessary letters

THAT ARENT EVEN PRONOUNCED IN A WORD



αce said:


> "Ashe is a good champion, I just suck at her" - Doublelift, 2013.



trufax


----------



## Santí (Apr 8, 2013)

>Euro ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".)
>Plays EUW


----------



## Sansa (Apr 8, 2013)

Curse are arguing again after watching replays on their scrim


----------



## Darth (Apr 8, 2013)

Lol voyboy losing lane to hotshot was painful to watch.


----------



## αce (Apr 8, 2013)

cop gets demolished every scrim by doubelift
and aphro, from what i've seen, is much better than elementz
those thresh plays man

the only reason clg does so well against crs is because their bot lane is fucked automatically

"why are you giving them blue?"
"because cop and elementz need every advantage they can get"


----------



## Darth (Apr 8, 2013)

Too bad Clg's bot lane isnt winning them lcs.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Apr 8, 2013)

Sant? said:


> >Euro ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".)
> >Plays EUW



not my fault

some euro bastard from NF got me into LoL and demanded i play there 

granted we're not friends anymore  but still 



Darth said:


> Too bad Clg's bot lane isnt winning them lcs.



honestly

clg disbands

kick cop/elementz

get doublelift/aphro

its game

ggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggg


----------



## Lord Genome (Apr 8, 2013)

wrong team wad kun

oh nevermind i misread that im dumb


----------



## Maerala (Apr 8, 2013)

Apparently Lux is getting a movement speed nerf and a cooldown nerf to Final Spark.

The League forums have been QQing about her for several weeks now. It was only a matter of time.


----------



## MrChubz (Apr 8, 2013)

WAD said:


> not my fault
> 
> some euro bastard from NF got me into LoL and demanded i play there
> 
> ...



To be fair Elementz isn't that bad, he's just stuck with Cop. He has no skill and he isn't even a nice guy from what I've seen. I don't know why they keep him.


----------



## Shingy (Apr 8, 2013)

Godaime Hokage said:


> Apparently Lux is getting a movement speed nerf and a cooldown nerf to Final Spark.
> 
> The League forums have been QQing about her for several weeks now. It was only a matter of time.



 Lux is my main. I guess I'm gonna start using my new character, Katarina.

Where'd you hear this though?


----------



## Magic (Apr 8, 2013)

SANTI LETS SLAM SOME PEOPLE TONIGHT


----------



## Santí (Apr 8, 2013)

Nah, got work to do. Maybe Thursday.


----------



## Magic (Apr 8, 2013)

Like uh midnight est

edot : 

fuck =[

Well afasfdasf

AzureEyes play with me later tonight?! Q_Q


----------



## Shingy (Apr 8, 2013)

I forgot to add santi. 

Remmy, what's your SN?


----------



## Shingy (Apr 8, 2013)

Santi, get on and accept me really quick whenever you get the chance. :ho


----------



## Shingy (Apr 8, 2013)

Remmy, what's your summoner's name?


----------



## Shingy (Apr 8, 2013)

I can play all day.


----------



## OS (Apr 8, 2013)

In a 1v1 who would win

Jax vs Vi

Jax vs Zed


----------



## Santí (Apr 8, 2013)

Lategame Jax stomps all.


----------



## Shingy (Apr 8, 2013)

Yeah, Jax is amazing. I tried out Vi a while back and I wasn't too pleased.


----------



## Maerala (Apr 8, 2013)

Shingy said:


> Lux is my main. I guess I'm gonna start using my new character, Katarina.
> 
> Where'd you hear this though?



I haven't seen an official post about it but it's all over the General Discussion forums on the official League site. There have been a bunch of "nerf Lux pls" threads there for a while. I hear it's a 6 second nerf to Final Spark at level 18 with max CDR and a -10 movement speed nerf.

She's also gonna be on sale in a few hours, as well as her Imperial skin, so yeah, Riot milking her before they give her the nerfbat.


----------



## OS (Apr 8, 2013)

But wouldn't a vi with triforce mow him down?


----------



## Shingy (Apr 8, 2013)

Godaime Hokage said:


> I haven't seen an official post about it but it's all over the General Discussion forums on the official League site. There have been a bunch of "nerf Lux pls" threads there for a while. I hear it's a 6 second nerf to Final Spark at level 18 with max CDR and a -10 movement speed nerf.
> 
> She's also gonna be on sale in a few hours, as well as her Imperial skin, so yeah, Riot milking her before they give her the nerfbat.



6 seconds ain't bad. I don't really care about movement speed though, because I always have ghost, lolsnares, and slows if I'm on the run or being chased.


----------



## Santí (Apr 8, 2013)

Original Sin said:


> But wouldn't a vi with triforce mow him down?



His ulti helps counter Vi's denting blows. They both become more deadly the longer the battle rages out, but Jax's increasing attack speed, damage, dodge+stuns will give him more sustained damage then Vi.


----------



## Magic (Apr 8, 2013)

Shingy its just RemChu. 
I'll be on later add me


----------



## OS (Apr 8, 2013)

Sant? said:


> His ulti helps counter Vi's denting blows. They both become more deadly the longer the battle rages out, but Jax's increasing attack speed, damage, dodge+stuns will give him more sustained damage then Vi.



I know he gets speed but vi has the CC to slow him down and she's a bit more tanky. As a Vi, I usually 2-3 shot adc's in a fight because of le ult.


----------



## Vaeny (Apr 8, 2013)

Why does Diana have to be so awesome? I UNDERSTAND YOUR LOVE NOW, DARTH


----------



## Sajin (Apr 8, 2013)

Still a poor man's Akali.

Also, lol normals


----------



## Lord Genome (Apr 8, 2013)

rofl that ashe got carried hard


----------



## Shingy (Apr 8, 2013)

Vae said:


> Why does Diana have to be so awesome? I UNDERSTAND YOUR LOVE NOW, DARTH



Diana is so OP.


----------



## MrChubz (Apr 8, 2013)

I just played Jax vs Teemo. The Grandmaster wanted to feast on yordle blood, and feasted he did.


----------



## Infamy (Apr 8, 2013)

382 CS by 36 mins in a 4v5 ;D


----------



## Shingy (Apr 9, 2013)

Deffo gonna get him next.


----------



## Lord Genome (Apr 9, 2013)

Infamy said:


> 382 CS by 36 mins in a 4v5 ;D


lol that nid build


----------



## Vaeny (Apr 9, 2013)

Sajin said:


> I could use a giogio for every line of text here



If Diana is worse than Akali, explain why she's picked more in competitive play than Akali.

Much more.

Soooo much more.


----------



## Maerala (Apr 9, 2013)

Shingy said:


> Deffo gonna get him next.



He'll be free to play in a few hours. For like the third time this year.


----------



## MrChubz (Apr 9, 2013)

Holy shit. I was +400 Nasus. I run in to fight. My team runs away because and I quote, "There was nothing to fight over you nub Nasus," We were at baron. Then after the game they were trying to pass it off as if we were weaker in a temfight. Our team was Draven, Blitz, Nasus (with +400 cs on my q), Darius (jungle), and TF. Their team was AP Nid, which is worthless in teamfights, support Lux, who is worthless in teamfights, Darius, who I shutdown in the laning phase, and Xin Zhao, who was the only person on their team with a decent build.

When I tried to explain this to my team after the game was over, they called me useless (even though every kill in the laning phase came from my teleports, and every tower we took was thanks to my Q's and everyone on their team being too afraid to get near me). Then they 'thanked' me for feeding their Darius. Their Darius who had 2 kills. None of which were me. Why are retards allowed to play this game?


----------



## Infamy (Apr 9, 2013)

Support Lux is not worthless in teamfights she is more or less another ap carry lategame as a support. But yeah most played game in the world is gonna have a lot of retards.


----------



## MrChubz (Apr 9, 2013)

Infamy said:


> Support Lux is not worthless in teamfights she is more or less another ap carry lategame as a support. But yeah most played game in the world is gonna have a lot of retards.



What is a Lux with nothing but support items going to do against a team with Bulwark? 

Literally all they needed to do was kill Xin. Their team blew literally all 4 of their ults (Nid doesn't really have one) on just me because they're so afraid of me. My team said it wasn't good enough of an engage, but I'd say their entire team shitting their pants and ulting 1 person is pretty damn good.


----------



## Vaeny (Apr 9, 2013)

Who goes support Lux and builds any support items other than Sightstone? What an idiot.


----------



## Fiona (Apr 9, 2013)

> goes to play very first draft game 

> Picks Teemo and then changes to Miss Fortune

> gets yelled at in all caps by entire team because "Teemo is better than that dumb ass bitch" 



Welp its been fun draft pick games


----------



## MrChubz (Apr 9, 2013)

I just checked lolking and she did actually have a Needless and a Blasting Wand. However she must have gotten the Needless after they got baron because she certainly didn't have it before. The rest of her build was Philostone Chalice, and sorc shoes. Certainly nothing to be afraid of, especially if she blows here laser only hitting me.


----------



## Infamy (Apr 9, 2013)

Lux usually has dcap by 25-30 mins every time I see a lux support


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Apr 9, 2013)

Koreans All Stars Votes

More Detailed Stats atm:
Top - (1) MakNooN (31.5%) / (2) Shy (22.5%) / (3) Reapered (15.1%)
Jungle - (1) Insec (56.1%) / (2) Cloudtemplar (15%) / (3) Watch (6.3%)
Mid - (1) Ambition (38.3%) / (2) Faker (21.4%) / (3) RapidStar (15.7%)
ADC - (1) Pray (34.6%) / (2) Imp (21.4%) / (3) Locodoco (21.2%)
SUP - (1) MadLife (74.8%) / (2) Cain (6.7%) / (3) PoohManDu (6.2%)
Coach - (1) Reach (Najin) (45.2%)

MADLIFE. 74% Damn bro.


----------



## Magic (Apr 9, 2013)

Is it normal to get the same ribbon twice in a row?


----------



## Santí (Apr 9, 2013)

I don't know, I never lost mine, even though I stopped playing for a month.


----------



## Magic (Apr 9, 2013)

wyyf I got another 

green


----------



## Magic (Apr 9, 2013)

Hmmm only displays the yellow one though.


----------



## Santí (Apr 9, 2013)

Wait, you're getting multiple ribbons at once? The fuck?


----------



## Magic (Apr 9, 2013)

yup
got them both at login


----------



## Vaeny (Apr 9, 2013)

Well, didn't get the job I applied for GameStop.

Now I gotta think about my next option.

GAME


----------



## Magic (Apr 9, 2013)

The job?

should have sucked more dick.


----------



## Lord Genome (Apr 9, 2013)

I  told you vae


----------



## OS (Apr 9, 2013)

MrChubz said:


> What is a Lux with nothing but support items going to do against a team with Bulwark?
> 
> Literally all they needed to do was kill Xin. Their team blew literally all 4 of their ults (Nid doesn't really have one) on just me because they're so afraid of me. My team said it wasn't good enough of an engage, but I'd say their entire team shitting their pants and ulting 1 person is pretty damn good.



Her Q is helpful.


----------



## Gogeta (Apr 9, 2013)

RemChu said:


> dude i think you are doing it wrong.....
> what items do you run?
> 
> and I agree I don't really like building tank on Noc either.



madreds > brutalizer > zerkers > phage > mallet

And i was doing pretty well, like 4-3-10 or something



Darth said:


> You're clearly building noc wrong bro.
> 
> My go to noc build goes something like this.
> 
> ...



I would've built BotRK but unless you snowball hard you AINT EVER GONNA GET TO BUY IT

Plus we had Zed top, so i couldn't go full damage.



> lol
> 
> u have to build noc tank nowadays
> 
> ...



Yah but if he goes full tank he is NEVER dropping the enemy ADC down. Just distracting him for a bit if the ADC doesn't have a LW built.

Noc can't beat anyone tanky early on. His burst is low. His sustained damage is also low. Only good thing is fear, but he isn't like Irelia who can completely change the course of the fight if he stuns the enemy when at low HP.

And i was not able to beat anyone squishy 1 vs 1 either. FM? Nope. Youmuus? Nope. Omen and Warmogs? Small distraction.

I don't have any money for Botrk's and Zephyrs >.>
Meanwhile my mentor goes like 15-3-10 in diamond 1 top lane with him




Original Sin said:


> In a 1v1 who would win
> 
> Jax vs Vi
> 
> Jax vs Zed



Jax stomps.



> But wouldn't a vi with triforce mow him down?



The point of playing vs. Jax is to NOT let him get to the point where he can buy a Triforce. 

You don't understand. Jax is THE best duelist late game - excluding fed Nasus and Sion ofcourse. Vi ain't got shit. The difference between late game Vi and Jax is that while Vi can get to the enemy ADC and kill him/her, Jax can 1 vs 5.



> I know he gets speed but vi has the CC to slow him down and she's a bit more tanky. As a Vi, I usually 2-3 shot adc's in a fight because of le ult.



What the hell are you talking about

Jax has insane base stats, 463 base HP, top 5 highest HP late game.

Vi has lower HP, and HP/lvl, lower base armor, same MR and armor/mr scalings.

No, her passive aint saving her.

Duel a Jax who has TF, BotRK, Rageblade, Omen and Warmog

You are not ever, EVER surviving that shit. Then again Jax really only needs TF, BotRK and Omen to 1vs5

Don't even bother arguing that Jax loses to fucking Assasin or any bruiser for that matter (other than those 2 i mentioned earlier)

Assasins in general lose to bruisers, and Vi winning against Jax? Delusional as fuck.


----------



## Gogeta (Apr 9, 2013)

The only way i could see Jax dueling a late game Nasus if that Nasus has 600 Bonus damage (if we go for realistic numbers), and Jax has cleanse + Mercurial, otherwise...


----------



## Darth (Apr 9, 2013)

uhm, gunblade/tf/warmogs jax > pretty much anyone else in the game lol.


----------



## Gogeta (Apr 9, 2013)

Darth said:


> uhm, gunblade/tf/warmogs jax > pretty much anyone else in the game lol.



Usually, yes, but with all this HP stacking and the fact that the active gives you MS WHILE decreasing the MS of the enemy, i consider BotRK better.

BotRK Gunblade is full of troll though

With constant Auto attacking, you can use the Gunblade passive every 10 seconds.


----------



## αce (Apr 9, 2013)

> ADC - (1) Pray (34.6%) / (2) Imp (21.4%) / *(3) Locodoco (21.2%)*


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Apr 9, 2013)

kept myself from being demoted back to diamond 5

the sad realization has dawned on me that im truly a jungle main

cuz im actually good at it


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Apr 9, 2013)

i want to outplay champions not fucking ghosts

zzzzzzz


----------



## Shingy (Apr 9, 2013)

Godaime Hokage said:


> He'll be free to play in a few hours. For like the third time this year.



All the better.  I can try him out first.


----------



## Sansa (Apr 9, 2013)

Fiona said:


> > goes to play very first draft game
> 
> > Picks Teemo and then changes to Miss Fortune
> 
> ...



...

When the fuck has teeto been better than MF


----------



## Sansa (Apr 9, 2013)

αce said:


> cop gets demolished every scrim by doubelift
> and aphro, from what i've seen, is much better than elementz
> those thresh plays man
> 
> ...



I heard Saint was benching Cop.

I don't believe it though.


----------



## Cronos (Apr 9, 2013)

more like elementz


----------



## Sansa (Apr 9, 2013)

I don't see the point in replacing Elementz with Rhux.
Rhux is a top laner by nature and he doesn't even practice support in his streams so yeah.

But I heard he was benching Cop after a CLG scrim the other day because of his performance.
Not sure if it's true or if it's just some shit someone on twitch chat made up.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Apr 9, 2013)

ur source is twitch chat.......


----------



## Cronos (Apr 9, 2013)

yeah elementz was terribad in that scrim


----------



## Sansa (Apr 9, 2013)

WAD said:


> ur source is twitch chat.......



Your* **


----------



## Sansa (Apr 9, 2013)

Cronos said:


> yeah elementz was terribad in that scrim



I don't see them replacing Elementz mainly because I can't see any of the other supports in LCS getting on as well with Curse as him.

Maybe Aphro, but apart from him I can't see it.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Apr 9, 2013)

grammar nazi'ing me doesn't make u less gullible lol


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Apr 9, 2013)

nhat nguyen for support


----------



## Cronos (Apr 9, 2013)

nhat is too cool for crs not to mention handsome


----------



## αce (Apr 9, 2013)

dunno if hes benching cop or not but the man literally gets a steamer on the chest from clg's bot lane every game. it doesn't help that elementz isn't good either


jacky, st and voyboy carry that team so goddamn hard.
ban mf and cop is literally weighing down the team

and aphro and dl were laughing at elementz because all he does is buy doran shield and pink wards. doesn't even get sightstone. then he has the audacity to bitch at his team for being bad

Aphro: "dude, elementz is only buying pinks"
DL: "thats a good player right there"






also doesn't help that he lost draven/thresh and cait/lulu lanes against lanes dl thought he was going to lose, only to be completely astonished by how bad they were


----------



## Sansa (Apr 9, 2013)

WAD said:


> grammar nazi'ing me doesn't make u less gullible lol



Just repaying you for grammar nazing me on the other page.

Someone on twitch said they should bench Jacky.

I luld.


----------



## Cronos (Apr 9, 2013)

they can get bloodwater, i'm sure he'd leave shitty vulcun for crs in no time


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Apr 9, 2013)

i grammar nazi'd u?

seems ooc for me lol


----------



## αce (Apr 9, 2013)

jacky did really badly in those scrims though. 
like getting stunned while in the middle of karthus ulti
or getting constantly hooked by thresh over walls


aphros thresh is god but still
jacky pls


----------



## αce (Apr 9, 2013)

wad them drugs


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Apr 9, 2013)

3 days sober mang

finally starting to feel the detox ;~;


----------



## Sansa (Apr 9, 2013)

WAD said:


> i grammar nazi'd u?
> 
> seems ooc for me lol



Did you forget why you're now the Resident English teacher of the thread?



αce said:


> jacky did really badly in those scrims though.
> like getting stunned while in the middle of karthus ulti
> or getting constantly hooked by thresh over walls
> 
> ...


Jacky does as he pleases and still performs well in LCS.

No one on Curse really deserves a bench sentence.

Cop just needs to learn new champions, plays Varus sorta well in scrims when he picks him.


----------



## Shingy (Apr 9, 2013)

Rem and I were just griefed the shit out of.

Tryndafag had 23 deaths and 3 kills.

That's 2 times in a row someone has fucked our game.


----------



## Santí (Apr 9, 2013)

I'm signing in. We gonna fuck shit up


----------



## Santí (Apr 9, 2013)

False alarm, time to eat


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Apr 9, 2013)

RED LEADER

STANDING BY


----------



## Didi (Apr 9, 2013)

you ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) prolly playing on NA right?


----------



## Vaeny (Apr 9, 2013)

HEY WAD, WHY YOU GAY?


----------



## Santí (Apr 9, 2013)

MALZAHAR WITH MOBILITY BOOTS TOO FUCKING LEGIT FOR EU.


----------



## OS (Apr 9, 2013)

Akali got a slight nerf

and Karma got a decent buff.


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Apr 9, 2013)

Jiyeon said:
			
		

> Did you forget why you're now the Resident English teacher of the thread?



Are you talking about that redundancy WAD pointed out lol. He did speak the truth... you said compeitive compeition... which was redundant. Other than that, I don't remember seeing WAD doing anything else.

Cop does need to improve his farming though. I don't know what it is that makes him lag behind in farm. 

I need to practice top again but unfortunately only ones I can play are Jayce and Wukong. I can't seem to play Darius, Jax, or Irelia anymore.... I'm unsure why. Any suggestions for new top lanes I can practice plz.


----------



## Magic (Apr 9, 2013)

^ yeah it was mad stupid.

Competitive competition. 
HAAHAHHAHAAHHAAHHAHAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA


----------



## Vaeny (Apr 9, 2013)

Demonic Shaman said:


> Are you talking about that redundancy WAD pointed out lol. He did speak the truth... you said compeitive compeition... which was redundant. Other than that, I don't remember seeing WAD doing anything else.
> 
> Cop does need to improve his farming though. I don't know what it is that makes him lag behind in farm.
> 
> I need to practice top again but unfortunately only ones I can play are Jayce and Wukong. I can't seem to play Darius, Jax, or Irelia anymore.... I'm unsure why. Any suggestions for new top lanes I can practice plz.



Shen, Jarvan, Nidalee, Olaf, Rumble, Vlad, Zed, Swain, Voli and Singed.

EDIT: Elise and Mordekaiser.


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Apr 9, 2013)

> Shen, Jarvan, Nidalee, Olaf, Rumble, Vlad, Zed, Swain, Voli and Singed.



Shen's ALWAYS banned. This goes the same for Malphite. Otherwise I would play them. I can do Jarvan in laning phase, but I suck with him in teamfighting  Olaf's nerf was just too hard on him. Swain? That's an interesting top. I only see it picked for counter picks though. He's too mana dependent to stay at top so I'm not sure. I'd give it a try. I can't seem to play Singed... at all. 

I'd have to practice Nidalee and Rumble then. I haven't played Vlad in a LONG time, I don't like doing double AP anymore but I'd play him if I bruiser/AD mid. And if anything I might just do rumble over Vlad

I like Voli in the jungle now. I guess I'll replay him top and see how it goes.

Edit: Not a big fan of Mordekaiser. I don't remember the last time I faced a Mordekaiser top too. I suck with Elise. Probably put her in my "must practice" top.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Apr 9, 2013)

shen's actually banned less than 50% of the time at high ELO for w/e reason


----------



## Sansa (Apr 9, 2013)

I don't ban shen.
No matter how much my team cries at me to ban him, I won't.

Shen is easy to play against and they act as if he has no counters.


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Apr 9, 2013)

Jiyeon said:


> I don't ban shen.
> No matter how much my team cries at me to ban him, I won't.
> 
> Shen is easy to play against and they act as if he has no counters.



It's not about laning phase. It's the pressure on other lanes and the split pushing. But I actually like playing Shen and I know how to play him compared to solo que just picking him if he's free. I've won against Shen top as well, he's not that hard to counter; it's just his other strengths in a teamfight and split pushing that's annoying



			
				WAD said:
			
		

> shen's actually banned less than 50% of the time at high ELO for w/e reason



He still gets banned. Lower level always banned, but higher up yeah I bet he doesn't get banned as much. I see that TF gets banned a lot though lol.


----------



## Sansa (Apr 9, 2013)

I'd rather ban Akali or Diana over Shen.

People see Dyrus etc play Shen and do well with him and decide that he should be perma banned.


----------



## αce (Apr 9, 2013)

no shen isn't banned because of dyrus lol

shen is banned because u can fucking teleport across the map free gank lvl 6 and then tp back top if you have the summoner

and he can just split push all day without fear of missing a team fight



shen global presence is just retarded
and since globals are op...yup.


----------



## Sansa (Apr 9, 2013)

Solo Q Shens are rarely any good ace.

Shen's teleport can be interrupted you know.


----------



## Vaeny (Apr 9, 2013)

''Shens teleport can be interrupted you know''

That's just funny, most of the time Shen won't even be in a situation to be interrupted.

I really wish he had me off ignore so I could teach him a bit more with my flaming.


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Apr 9, 2013)

Jiyeon said:


> Solo Q Shens are rarely any good ace.
> 
> Shen's teleport can be interrupted you know.



Why would anyone ult someone while in danger of them cancelling ult.

It's like Karthus ulting in front of someone that has silence/stun/w/e in the middle of lane. I would just lol at them.

But Shen's ult still gives them a shield even if it's cancelled anyways.


----------



## Sansa (Apr 9, 2013)

That's why I said Solo Q Shens are rarely ever good.

They always ult in range of someone able to interrupt it.


----------



## Lord Genome (Apr 9, 2013)

ive never had one do that before


----------



## Shingy (Apr 9, 2013)

This is the third game in a row that somebody has afk'd / left, or purposely fed the other team.

*sigh*


----------



## Sansa (Apr 9, 2013)

Lord Genome said:


> ive never had one do that before



Because you're obviously not in Bronze.


----------



## Lord Genome (Apr 9, 2013)

probably the reason


----------



## Sansa (Apr 9, 2013)

It's definitely the reason.


----------



## Vaeny (Apr 9, 2013)

I want a good movie to watch, give me recommendations.


----------



## Amrun (Apr 9, 2013)

I'm trying to get back into LOL after a long break and want people to play with.  Fair warning, I suck.  Let me know if interested.


----------



## Bioness (Apr 9, 2013)

Sure if you are in the North American server, I'm Bioness in the game.

Also finally up for a promotion 

WAT DO.


----------



## Sansa (Apr 9, 2013)

What league are you in Bioness?


----------



## Lord Genome (Apr 9, 2013)

Amrun said:


> I'm trying to get back into LOL after a long break and want people to play with.  Fair warning, I suck.  Let me know if interested.


what server :33


----------



## Magic (Apr 9, 2013)

Bioness carry me to a tourney final.


----------



## Amrun (Apr 9, 2013)

Well I have names on just about every server, but I mostly play NA.  Added you, Bioness.


----------



## Bioness (Apr 9, 2013)

Jiyeon said:


> What league are you in Bioness?



A terrible one.

Bronze III go me, but I honestly haven't been playing ranked much and had a slew of bad luck during the placement matches, but what can you do.


----------



## Sansa (Apr 10, 2013)

I'm leveling my baby account to 30 and I'm gonna place out of Bronze this time.

I like my baby account's IGN better anyways.


----------



## Shingy (Apr 10, 2013)

Amrun said:


> I'm trying to get back into LOL after a long break and want people to play with.  Fair warning, I suck.  Let me know if interested.



I'll play with you, maybe in a few hours.

I'm not so good either compared to these guys, so we'll fit well with each other.


----------



## Vaeny (Apr 10, 2013)

Friends said I was gonna feed as Lee top, I DUN SEE NO FEEDING.

Elise was top, not Fiora, for reference. Fiora was mid.

Lee is still a baws.


----------



## Amrun (Apr 10, 2013)

Shingy said:


> I'll play with you, maybe in a few hours.
> 
> I'm not so good either compared to these guys, so we'll fit well with each other.



My summoner name is lame because of diacritics, so tell me yours and I'll add you.


----------



## Darth (Apr 10, 2013)

Jiyeon said:


> Shen's teleport can be interrupted you know.


oh man.

I really can't stress how much you don't know about why it is that Shen is banned. 


Jiyeon said:


> I'm leveling my baby account to 30 and I'm gonna place out of Bronze this time.
> 
> I like my baby account's IGN better anyways.



If you can't get out of Bronze V now, what makes you think you can place in Silver lol?


----------



## Vaeny (Apr 10, 2013)

Darth said:


> oh man.
> 
> I really can't stress how much you don't know about why it is that Shen is banned.
> 
> ...



Let him level it and end up in Bronze V again while we laugh at his wasted time.


----------



## Magic (Apr 10, 2013)

Vae said:


> Friends said I was gonna feed as Lee top, I DUN SEE NO FEEDING.
> 
> Elise was top, not Fiora, for reference. Fiora was mid.
> 
> Lee is still a baws.



HADOKEN spammer, reported.


----------



## Vaeny (Apr 10, 2013)

RemChu said:


> HADOKEN spammer, reported.



Sounds about right, I main Evil Ryu and Akuma in Street Fighter IV, so


----------



## Darth (Apr 10, 2013)

disregarding the fact that Evil Ryu is trash and nobody plays Akuma anymore. 

Ibuki is where it's at son.


----------



## Vaeny (Apr 10, 2013)

Bitch please you don't even know.

Akuma is still a beast.


----------



## Vaeny (Apr 10, 2013)

Though, Yun is slowly becoming my favorite.


----------



## Darth (Apr 10, 2013)

Ibuki/Cammy/Abel/Fei Long/Juri will forever be my best and favorite characters in SSF4.


----------



## Darth (Apr 10, 2013)

relevant.


----------



## Cronos (Apr 10, 2013)

i dun understand why would you make another account to try and get silver wtf


----------



## Vaeny (Apr 10, 2013)

Any idea when EU is coming back up?


----------



## Cronos (Apr 10, 2013)

eu-w    up


----------



## Cronos (Apr 10, 2013)

your position in queue 1600


----------



## Cronos (Apr 10, 2013)

connection timeout


----------



## Cronos (Apr 10, 2013)

sylar         .


----------



## Cronos (Apr 10, 2013)

ITT: the real reason wad's diamond


----------



## Vaeny (Apr 10, 2013)

That's WAD.


----------



## Vaeny (Apr 10, 2013)

NOOOOOOO I TIMED OUT TOO, FUCK YOU LEAGUE.


----------



## Cronos (Apr 10, 2013)

Vae said:


> That's WAD.



i know, you silly man


----------



## Cronos (Apr 10, 2013)

i don't have a level 30 account and am lazy and shit so wad gracefully bestowed me with his wonderful account


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Apr 10, 2013)

One of the challenger ADC's stream did an ARAM after ranked was down. Dodging Nidalee's spear, Blitz's hook, Sivir's Q's, Zilean's bombs made me cry. Then add an Udyr tanking turret while trying to dodge all that was a bitch.

Then respawn trap: we insta die to Nid's spear and Blitz's hook the moment we spawn.


----------



## Cronos (Apr 10, 2013)

rorael is my account, but i only sign in when i'm playing with wad


----------



## Vaeny (Apr 10, 2013)




----------



## Vaeny (Apr 10, 2013)

So you're not playing then, Cronosfag?


----------



## Cronos (Apr 10, 2013)

nah i don't think i'd want to play with you, from what i've heard around here


----------



## Vaeny (Apr 10, 2013)

You listen too much to Didi, but whatever you say.

Nobody else has issues playing with me 

Then again, if you're not even level 30 I probably don't want to play with you either so forget everything I said.


----------



## Darth (Apr 10, 2013)

Vae your reputation precedes you.


----------



## Vaeny (Apr 10, 2013)

Hey man it's k, as long as you invite me to do ranked games my life is complete.


----------



## Cronos (Apr 10, 2013)

didi is a bro to play with so i think i'll trust his oppinion on it

well i win most of my drafts on wad's account so i don't think i'm that bad


----------



## Darth (Apr 10, 2013)

So you're saying, if I quit inviting you you'll commit suicide?

DON'T TEMPT ME


----------



## Darth (Apr 10, 2013)

Cronos I'd join you on EuW but the only lvl 30 account I have access to on that server is also WAD's. 

If you ever want to play on NA though let me know. I've got like 3 level 30's although only two of them actually have runes and champs and stuff.


----------



## Vaeny (Apr 10, 2013)

Darth said:


> So you're saying, if I quit inviting you you'll commit suicide?
> 
> DON'T TEMPT ME



THAT'S WHAT I'M SAYING.

Gogeta used to hate me too, Cronos.

Then he played with me now he asks me to play quite often.


----------



## Cronos (Apr 10, 2013)

i can play on my account and you on wad's account


----------



## Cronos (Apr 10, 2013)

yeah uh, gogeta's a lackluster troll

you two belong together


----------



## Vaeny (Apr 10, 2013)

I know, right? He's my bro.

And EUW just went down again cause they gotta fix dem errors on logins.


----------



## Darth (Apr 10, 2013)

man euw has more problems than Brazil.


----------



## Cronos (Apr 10, 2013)

eu down again, better give some na bonuses


----------



## Vaeny (Apr 10, 2013)

I'm rethinking my decision to transfer there when the transfers open up.


----------



## Vaeny (Apr 10, 2013)




----------



## Cronos (Apr 10, 2013)

janna      op


----------



## Vaeny (Apr 10, 2013)

EU is just pathetic


----------



## Vaeny (Apr 10, 2013)

Nvm I got in.


----------



## Vaeny (Apr 10, 2013)

Anyone who is up for a game on EUW add Purrinator.


----------



## Cronos (Apr 10, 2013)

inb4 even gogeta dislikes you


----------



## Vaeny (Apr 10, 2013)

Even FOREIGN dislikes me.


----------



## Cronos (Apr 10, 2013)

who's foreign


----------



## Didi (Apr 10, 2013)

Cronos said:


> didi is a bro to play with so i think i'll trust his oppinion on it
> 
> well i win most of my drafts on wad's account so i don't think i'm that bad





I never played with him though, just had enough of his extremely douchebag attitude in here, constantly putting people down for (seemingly) no reason




also why you talking about foreign? now that you mention it, I haven't seen that guy post in here in forever


----------



## Cronos (Apr 10, 2013)

let's make love, didi


----------



## Darth (Apr 10, 2013)

foreign joined the army remember? he's serving in afghanistan or some shit. 

wonder why we haven't heard from him.. maybe he's dead? 

oh well.


----------



## Vaeny (Apr 10, 2013)

Gogeta can't play Jax for shit, what a useless cunt


----------



## Didi (Apr 10, 2013)

wtf really? didn't know lol


----------



## Gogeta (Apr 10, 2013)

Yeah, sorry about that, haven't been doing well at all


----------



## Lord Genome (Apr 10, 2013)

nah foreign is in basic training now,  he'll be back in like July


----------



## Darth (Apr 10, 2013)

Lord Genome said:


> nah foreign is in basic training now,  he'll be back in like July



no shhh he's dead


----------



## Nim (Apr 10, 2013)

Okay, next promotion (failed the last one). 1/1 won so far... a little happy right now x3


----------



## Darth (Apr 10, 2013)

Talon [14:17]: you should see the remarks this fiora is making about my deceased mother
Fiora [14:29]: at least your mother stopped dying when she went 0/1


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Apr 10, 2013)

oh god i lol'd irl what's wrong with me

would still report tho


----------



## Gogeta (Apr 10, 2013)




----------



## Maerala (Apr 10, 2013)

Darth said:


> foreign joined the army remember? he's serving in afghanistan or some shit.
> 
> wonder why we haven't heard from him.. maybe he's dead?
> 
> oh well.



Staaaaahp! 

Kyle come back.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Apr 10, 2013)

kyle will come back to unite the LoL world

datteboyo


----------



## Bioness (Apr 10, 2013)

Darth said:


> Talon [14:17]: you should see the remarks this fiora is making about my deceased mother
> Fiora [14:29]: at least your mother stopped dying when she went 0/1



I laughed way harder at this than I should have.



And followed.


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Wesley (Apr 10, 2013)

Laned top against Pan as Riven.  It was hard.  He came loaded with mana and health pots along with a crystal flask.  I leveled E and could dodge most of the spears, but it was rough.  Of course, it paid off in the end.  He and Zac tried to tower dive me 3 times, all of which resulted in a kill...by me.  Riven's E sure is nice when ignite is burning you.


----------



## Gogeta (Apr 10, 2013)

Wesley said:


> Laned top against Pan as Riven.  It was hard.  He came loaded with mana and health pots along with a crystal flask.  I leveled E and could dodge most of the spears, but it was rough.  Of course, it paid off in the end.  He and Zac tried to tower dive me 3 times, all of which resulted in a kill...by me.  Riven's E sure is nice when ignite is burning you.



You don't dodge his spears they are not skill shots


----------



## Didi (Apr 10, 2013)

Yeah but you can use E's shield to mitigate the damage


Pantheon is an annoying matchup though
fucking passive


pretty winnable
just annoying, especially early levels
cuz you're forced to go E level 1 instead of going man mode


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Apr 10, 2013)

riven op as fuck


----------



## Didi (Apr 10, 2013)

WAD get yo ass online


I saw dat sweet sweet nautilus buff so I wanna play some games with him


----------



## Didi (Apr 10, 2013)

Though you can have like 12 minutes or something cuz Dark Souls 2 gameplay revealed, 12 minute video, brb


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Apr 10, 2013)

working brah

home in like 2 hours


----------



## Cronos (Apr 10, 2013)

me and didi will make babies till then


----------



## Didi (Apr 10, 2013)

WAD said:


> working brah
> 
> home in like 2 hours



okay


but you better get your ^ (use bro) bitch ass online when you get home



Cronos said:


> me and didi will make babies till then


----------



## Cronos (Apr 10, 2013)

^ (use bro) bitch ass

sounds hot


----------



## Maerala (Apr 10, 2013)

Lux nerfs confirmed.



Not too bad, but considering she was untouched for ages it's probably a response to her being flavor of the year month.

And I swear Nami gets random buffs every patch. One day they'll address what actually matters.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Apr 10, 2013)

lol nerfing the weakest champ in the game 

also there is nothing wrong with nami

people are bad and dumb as usual 

seen the Asians use her to great effect


----------



## Maerala (Apr 10, 2013)

I know I was just telling Terry a couple of pages back, but Riot insists on buffing random shit on her instead of just reducing the initial mana cost on her W and leaving her alone.

The Akali nerfs though.  Wreck that bitch.


----------



## Wesley (Apr 10, 2013)

Riven is worthless.  I have no idea why people consider a viable top candidate.  I can't farm minions, anyone with any harass whatsoever shuts me down.  If I go defensive, I can't hurt them, if I go offensive, I can't defend against them.  There's no way to win unless they play stupid.


----------



## Gogeta (Apr 10, 2013)

Well

Her e blocks damage

/usefulriven


----------



## Chausie (Apr 10, 2013)

hi guys



WAD said:


> lol nerfing the weakest champ in the game
> 
> also there is nothing wrong with nami
> 
> ...



nami is great fun, just mana is a bitch

and she op in aram


----------



## Sansa (Apr 10, 2013)




----------



## Nim (Apr 10, 2013)

FINALLY <3 promoted :3 just Bronze I now, but I'll keep climbing!


----------



## Sansa (Apr 10, 2013)

Good Job **


----------



## Didi (Apr 10, 2013)

Wesley said:


> Riven is worthless.  I have no idea why people consider a viable top candidate.  I can't farm minions, anyone with any harass whatsoever shuts me down.  If I go defensive, I can't hurt them, if I go offensive, I can't defend against them.  There's no way to win unless they play stupid.



maybe you just suck


you're resourceless, you have tons of mobility and ways to harass plus you have a shield, so you can bully just about anyone in lane because you can just harass them down / outtrade them without a way for them to retaliate
then to top it off you have a massive steroid AND an AoE execute on your ult


plus if you go offensive, you get a bigger shield. And since you have a spammable shield, you just need to buy some resists and voila you're tanky enough to be able to assassinate their AD or AP carry and still live yourself and get out with your godlike mobility


riven op as fuck, in capable hands
but clearly your hands aren't capable


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Apr 10, 2013)

nor yours didi


----------



## Didi (Apr 10, 2013)

11/4 friend

I was carrying just as hard as you


but trundle and corki were bloody useless


----------



## Santí (Apr 10, 2013)

Nim♥ said:


> FINALLY <3 promoted :3 just Bronze I now, but I'll keep climbing!



Your desire and effort to be more than just a Bronze bug moves me. Congratulations, may you succeed in your quest for power


----------



## Sansa (Apr 10, 2013)

Rengar Teemo bot, yay.


----------



## Bioness (Apr 10, 2013)

Wait I don't understand is there a rank below Bronze I?

Edit: fuck I have the system backwards I thought I would be the worst division....that explains so much.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Apr 10, 2013)

im in champ select with DB Shushei

np


----------



## Lord Genome (Apr 10, 2013)




----------



## Maerala (Apr 10, 2013)

I wanna try AP Lulu.

Yes? No?

Sleeper OP?


----------



## Santí (Apr 10, 2013)

Nah, be a man and go ADC Lulu.


----------



## Maerala (Apr 10, 2013)

But your sig is a constant reminder of my lack of manliness.


----------



## Sansa (Apr 10, 2013)

AD Lulu > AP Lulu.


----------



## Santí (Apr 10, 2013)

One can be manly and still enjoy plunging himself into another man's pooper shooter.


----------



## Sansa (Apr 10, 2013)

I'm saving for a 6.3k champ.

Should I get Elise, Diana, or Kha'Zix?


----------



## Lord Genome (Apr 10, 2013)

attack speed ap lulu>>>


----------



## Didi (Apr 10, 2013)

k I won't lie I'm kinda jelly


----------



## Sansa (Apr 10, 2013)

I was in a queue with Cop the other day.

He went 21/0/9


----------



## Vaeny (Apr 10, 2013)

^ (use bro) gonna be ^ (use bro).


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Apr 10, 2013)

I'm watching OGN's finals from last night, and Mata from MVP has a KDA of 44. HOLY SHIT man.


----------



## Nim (Apr 11, 2013)

Sant? said:


> Your desire and effort to be more than just a Bronze bug moves me. Congratulations, may you succeed in your quest for power



Haha thank you  I want to get silver this season at least. Not sure if I would belong into gold, don't think so. But I'm not satisfied with bronze.


----------



## Cronos (Apr 11, 2013)

you can do it !


----------



## Magic (Apr 11, 2013)

Which one of you is otaku ninja777?


----------



## Santí (Apr 11, 2013)

WAD-o-kun.


----------



## Vaeny (Apr 11, 2013)

Ace: We've never lost a game when WAD plays Jungle Jarvan.

20 minutes later, DCs and never comes back


----------



## Magic (Apr 11, 2013)

Figured it was WAD dupe 

plays too good


----------



## Vaeny (Apr 11, 2013)

No credit too the Lee who was raping.

Fuck you.


----------



## Maerala (Apr 11, 2013)

I made a list of my friends' favorite champions to test my knowledge.

*Manny:* Jarvan IV, Nasus
*Hady:* Diana, Akali
*Ace:* Vayne, Talon
*James:* Ezreal, Lulu
*Santi:* Rengar, Hecarim
*Vae:* Graves, Zed
*Kyle:* Kayle, Thresh
*Terry:* Wukong, Jayce

I think it's fairly accurate.


----------



## Magic (Apr 11, 2013)

Vae said:


> No credit too the Lee who was raping.
> 
> Fuck you.



Oh you did good too.


----------



## Darth (Apr 11, 2013)

I love Riven and Shen just as much though. 

And Ace likes Vlad more than he likes Talon I think.


----------



## Magic (Apr 11, 2013)

This entire time i haven't been using attack move....

so went on twitch and uh.....was playing top with elise (the spide chick?)

got first blood on malphite
and that dragonborn chick was in top....
like 15 mins in they rage quited the game...

holy shit.


----------



## Vaeny (Apr 11, 2013)

Graves and Zed? Sounds about right, you know me 

Also, I don't use attack move either except for when walking in to brushes.


----------



## StrawHatCrew (Apr 11, 2013)

Yeahhhh, finally got my first official pentakill! And it only took a year and an AP Malphite to do it haha. It was actually pretty funny cause I was late to a team fight, and when I got there, it was a sign, they were all grouped up! So I ult in for the triple, ground slam for the quad and chase the last one down with Q for the penta! 

Just can't believe it took that long for this one haha. I've gotten a couple unofficial and stolen pentas so I'm glad I can finally cross this one off from the books. Now hopefully my no penta curse is broken and they start racking in!


----------



## αce (Apr 11, 2013)

my internet provider decided to have technical difficulties 
fucking canada


----------



## αce (Apr 11, 2013)

btw talon is my favourite
i only told that to adrian though so yeah


----------



## Darth (Apr 11, 2013)

And imo kyle's favorites are Jayce and Janna. 

Cause u know he's trash with everyone else.


----------



## Lord Genome (Apr 11, 2013)

>implying hes good with Janna


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Apr 11, 2013)

lee sin not a favorite 

tho i do find him fun


----------



## Gogeta (Apr 11, 2013)

wad's fav are

nasus, j4 and akali

fuck your shen, rumble and renekton
lcs slave


----------



## αce (Apr 11, 2013)

4n's janna was terror

"yo 4n don't tornado the wave"
*tornadoes wave*
".........."


----------



## Darth (Apr 11, 2013)

His shield's were always solid gold amusement though.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Apr 11, 2013)

and somehow

he fucking last hitted like a king

penta denier 4n

@gogeta that is correct


----------



## Gogeta (Apr 11, 2013)

Hybrid Pen. Runes are so expensive

Damn. Why rito
why not allow us to buy them with RP


----------



## Sasori (Apr 11, 2013)

Darth said:


> Talon [14:17]: you should see the remarks this fiora is making about my deceased mother
> Fiora [14:29]: at least your mother stopped dying when she went 0/1


Best quote ever.


----------



## Nim (Apr 11, 2013)

Time to practice smartcast <3


----------



## Maerala (Apr 11, 2013)

αce said:


> my internet provider decided to have technical difficulties
> fucking canada



We thought you ragequit because I fired by Crescendo backwards. 



Gogeta said:


> wad's fav are
> 
> *nasus*, j4



I did know this.  faq


----------



## Sajin (Apr 11, 2013)

I thought Jax is supposed to be the ultimate lategame champ who kinda struggles early, yet I win my lane everytime (well, lost to ahri once out of 18 ranked games) and fail to carry my team literally half the time...  Usually take their adc down with me and die to like 3 people but my team loses the fight regardless.

Wtf am i doing wrong dammit >.>


----------



## Gogeta (Apr 11, 2013)

I broke my losing streak as Jax

and i realised what my problem was
maybe still is

i play too fucking aggressive early on
push the lane

even though it's warded they manage to do a fucking magic trick of kinds and gank me
But it's like

i am just farming
I am just last hitting, and the wave is still getting pushed as fuck




Sajin said:


> I thought Jax is supposed to be the ultimate lategame champ who kinda struggles early, yet I win my lane everytime (well, lost to ahri once out of 18 ranked games) and fail to carry my team literally half the time...  Usually take their adc down with me and die to like 3 people but my team loses the fight regardless.
> 
> Wtf am i doing wrong dammit >.>



Lol, it's the opposite for me.

I lose to everyone cause no matter what i do, the enemy gets a successful gank and USUALLY snowballs unless my jungler comes for a gank. If it is successful, i win lane. If not, we lose game.

But to reply to your post ; i've turned around more games where i lost lane


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Apr 11, 2013)

my jungle record dis season:

j4: 22-9
dog: 17-9
nocturne: 5-2
scorpion boss: 4-1
mummy: 2-0
lee sin: 1-1
voli: 0-2 (lol ok)
zed: 1-0 
maokai: 1-0
xin: 1-0
diana: 1-0
vi: 0-1

total: 55-23~


----------



## Sansa (Apr 11, 2013)

Curse should go 2-0 today.


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Apr 11, 2013)

Godaime Hokage said:


> I made a list of my friends' favorite champions to test my knowledge.
> 
> *Manny:* Jarvan IV, Lee Sin
> *Hady:* Diana, Akali
> ...



Didn't know my favorite champion even when it's displayed in my signature. Shame.


----------



## Gogeta (Apr 11, 2013)

Demonic Shaman said:


> Didn't know my favorite champion even when it's displayed in my signature. Shame.



Sion     ?


----------



## Sajin (Apr 11, 2013)

I think I already mentioned it but god damn.

Play like shit - get carried to gold 2 and keep winning til another promotion series
Play well - get demoted back to nearly gold 4

Im pretty sure ranked isnt working as intended


----------



## Sansa (Apr 11, 2013)

I haven't seen a Wu Kong in forever.


----------



## Maerala (Apr 11, 2013)

Demonic Shaman said:


> Didn't know my favorite champion even when it's displayed in my signature. Shame.



I did know this. Brainfart. 

I'm ashamed.


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Apr 11, 2013)

Jiyeon said:


> I haven't seen a Wu Kong in forever.



Don't know why he doesn't get played as much.


----------



## Sansa (Apr 11, 2013)

He's scary when he roams.


----------



## αce (Apr 11, 2013)

watching american lcs reminds me of why na is going to get shit stomped in worlds


----------



## Sansa (Apr 11, 2013)

Routine win for Curse.

Dat Voyboy, Jacky, and Saint carry.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Apr 11, 2013)

dig vs. clg

only match i care about


----------



## Sansa (Apr 11, 2013)

I want CLG to win so Curse can extend their lead on shitnitas.


----------



## Maerala (Apr 11, 2013)

I need a top laner and a jungler, preferably both in one because I'm poor.

Elise? Yes? Banned at higher elo?


----------



## Darth (Apr 11, 2013)

Jarvan works


----------



## MrChubz (Apr 11, 2013)

Demonic Shaman said:


> Don't know why he doesn't get played as much.



Same. Wukong is typically the champ I fear the most when I play melee top laners other then Malphite. You give that guy 1 kill and next thing you know he's tower diving you without getting a scratch on him.


----------



## αce (Apr 11, 2013)

lol dig
i blame dj lambo
even though hotshot fucked scarra pretty hard


----------



## Shozan (Apr 11, 2013)

link for the live on youtube, please!


----------



## Sansa (Apr 11, 2013)

Everyone is blaming Dj Lambo.

You can't blame someone for the entire team getting shit on.


----------



## OS (Apr 11, 2013)

Is this Elise build legit?


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Apr 11, 2013)

Godaime Hokage said:


> I need a top laner and a jungler, preferably both in one because I'm poor.
> 
> Elise? Yes? Banned at higher elo?



yes. yes



Darth said:


> Jarvan works



yes

and vi


----------



## Gogeta (Apr 11, 2013)

lol almost any bruiser works

however its about who are the most proficient

is that the correct word

yeah i think it is


----------



## Sansa (Apr 11, 2013)

Why would you ever need to build two of the same items on a champion...


----------



## Gogeta (Apr 11, 2013)

NEVER BUYING 2 LONGSWORDS AGAIN


----------



## Magic (Apr 11, 2013)

Two blood thirsters if you thirsty....and have a huge lead.


----------



## Sansa (Apr 11, 2013)

Two tier 3 items.
Duh.

coL is gonna change their name to pr0lly and friends.


----------



## Darth (Apr 11, 2013)

Jiyeon said:


> Two tier 3 items.
> Duh.
> 
> coL is gonna change their name to pr0lly and friends.



Hey man if genja does it then we can too


----------



## αce (Apr 11, 2013)

> Why would you ever need to build two of the same items on a champion...



almost as bad as building frozen gauntlet and triforce <3



not but really
5 bt lee sin is legit


----------



## OS (Apr 11, 2013)

Jiyeon said:


> Why would you ever need to build two of the same items on a champion...



League of warmogs for mundo.


----------



## Amrun (Apr 11, 2013)

i want someone to critique my jungling

like, I know the basic things

but

I need someone to be like, "Why aren't you ganking RIGHT NOW, this is the perfect time and THIS IS WHY"


----------



## MrChubz (Apr 11, 2013)

I take it Dig lost. That's god news for TSM I guess.


----------



## Kagutsuchi (Apr 11, 2013)

Just won a ABAM, with a guy on my team feeding 8 kills then afk'd leaving us 4v5. WON LIKE A BAWSE.


----------



## Bioness (Apr 11, 2013)

I need help. So I had played on locked camera controls for 30 levels, I've been trying to get myself out of the habit but it has been difficult to game ruining.

Anyway advice? I saw some replays where the person doesn't use the mouse to change the screen, do they move their key bindings cause using the arrow keys seems awkward.


----------



## Sansa (Apr 11, 2013)

FUCKING COP

PENTAKILL ON YOUR BITCHASS

WHO SAID COP WAS GARBAGE


----------



## Amrun (Apr 11, 2013)

I need help with that too.  On my old computer, it litereally didn't work unless it was locked screen.

I'm awful at non-locked screen.


----------



## Sansa (Apr 11, 2013)

You should learn to play with your screen unlocked.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Apr 11, 2013)

Jiyeon said:


> FUCKING COP
> 
> PENTAKILL ON YOUR BITCHASS
> 
> WHO SAID COP WAS GARBAGE



dude jacky totally carried them lol

cop is garbage

he was up like 4 kills in lane and even had double buffs but he was behind like 30 CS


----------



## αce (Apr 11, 2013)

> FUCKING COP
> 
> PENTAKILL ON YOUR BITCHASS
> 
> WHO SAID COP WAS GARBAG



LOL 
cop had double buff was still down like 40 cs like 20 minutes in
col threw the game


and besides it wasn't even a legit penta voy and saint gave him two kills at the end














funny thing is me and wad were on skype and as soon as we saw the penta we were like "inb4 jiyeon"









cop is still garbage. i dont know why you're in love with him though straight up
col doesn't know how to end games
this is like saying zuna is god after he raped clg with late game trist


----------



## Sansa (Apr 11, 2013)

Cop last hit champions?



Cop melted 3 of the champions for his pentakill, gtfo.


----------



## Magic (Apr 11, 2013)

Bioness said:


> I need help. So I had played on locked camera controls for 30 levels, I've been trying to get myself out of the habit but it has been difficult to game ruining.
> 
> Anyway advice? I saw some replays where the person doesn't use the mouse to change the screen, do they move their key bindings cause using the arrow keys seems awkward.




I can relate, like level 19 I stopped playing with the locked camera. Just keep playing without it, you can tell your champ to go somewhere and then look around the map etc, slightly move the mouse around the edge of the screen. You just need to get used it I guess 
*if you really need it, practice with bots.*


----------



## Sansa (Apr 11, 2013)

RemChu said:


> I can relate, like level 19 I stopped playing with the locked camera. Just keep playing without it, *you can tell your champ to go somewhere and then look around the map etc*, slightly move the mouse around the edge of the screen. You just need to get used it I guess
> *if you really need it, practice with bots.*



Just don't forget that you already gave your champion commands.

I do this a lot when I'm watching like top or mid square off and almost get caught out.


----------



## Magic (Apr 11, 2013)

Press spacebar to refocus on your champ. (bio and amrun probably already know this...)


----------



## αce (Apr 11, 2013)

> Cop last hit champions?
> 
> 
> 
> Cop melted 3 of the champions for his pentakill, gtfo.



shit
guess im wrong
cop best adc na. even though jacky carried
the wisdom of every pro player in the scene is not comparable to your own







also if you aren't melting champions with twitch 40 minutes in you are doing something wrong. im just calling you out since a penta kill doesn't change the fact that cop is like low tier ad in na


----------



## Sansa (Apr 11, 2013)

You just hate on Cop no matter what he does.

It can't be helped.


----------



## αce (Apr 11, 2013)

well you kind of baited me by saying he was best adc na
so yeah im just gonna hate
since he isnt even top 3


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Apr 11, 2013)

possibly 5


----------



## Didi (Apr 11, 2013)

@Amrun:
OMG AMMYYYYYYYYY play with meeeeeeeeeeeee

also I jungle a bunch so I could help you with that
and also I still play with locked screen half of the time lol, I only unlock it when I need to see more lol


@rest


lol cop sux


in NA lcs

double is better
qtpie is better
wildturtle is better
nientonsoh is better (is nien AD in lcs? idc he's better anyway, and chaox is better too but he got benched so I didn't include him but he's better)



can't think of others off of the top of my head but they're all better, and that's just NA, cop sux


----------



## αce (Apr 11, 2013)

yes nien became ad


----------



## Didi (Apr 11, 2013)

nien used to be AD before he became AP


and he was widely regarded as at least mechanically no. 2 ad NA during that time


----------



## Amrun (Apr 11, 2013)

@Didi:  What server are you on again?  I don't think it's NA, is it?

I'll play with you, right now even if you're up for it.

I was doing other things but I have free time atm.


----------



## Maerala (Apr 11, 2013)

Erin! 

I didn't know you played! What's your summoner name?


----------



## Amrun (Apr 11, 2013)

My summoner name has diacritics   I didn't realize this would be an issue when I made it.

So tell me yours and I'll add you.  What server?


----------



## Maerala (Apr 11, 2013)

Maerala.

I'm on NA. :33


----------



## Amrun (Apr 11, 2013)

Added you!  When you see the weird ass request, you'll know it's me.  It's Elvish... :sweat

Some asshole took Amrun.


----------



## Vaeny (Apr 11, 2013)

What's this? Discussions about who's better than Cop at ADC?

Double
Qtpie
DontMashMe
WildTurtle
Zuna
Nien
Brunch

Oh whoops, guess that makes Cop the worst ADC NA


----------



## Didi (Apr 11, 2013)

I'm Didi Dastardly, but I'm on EUW 


I think my account on NA on is named that too though, but I as good as never play there


----------



## Amrun (Apr 11, 2013)

I'll get on EUW, but I don't own Voli on there and it's the only thing I've been playing


----------



## Magic (Apr 11, 2013)

Your better off having Didi come on NA then.


----------



## Didi (Apr 11, 2013)

Oh I'm not on now, I'm about to go to bed, but I'll play with you some other time


----------



## Amrun (Apr 11, 2013)

I'm xAmrunx on EUW, and level 4.


----------



## Bioness (Apr 11, 2013)

People are pissed...



> *Skin RP price changes*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Amrun (Apr 11, 2013)

The only skeezy thing is the last tier, I think, where things get more expensive.


----------



## Ichi Sagato (Apr 11, 2013)

So probably no one here can go toe to toe with me mid lane. Anyway, usually I like to back up my claims, counters are fine. Who lanes mid mostly?


----------



## Infamy (Apr 11, 2013)

Ichi Sagato said:


> So probably no one here can go toe to toe with me mid lane. Anyway, usually I like to back up my claims, counters are fine. Who lanes mid mostly?



What's your summoner name?


----------



## Vaeny (Apr 11, 2013)

So the people who bought those skins who are going down in price, are they getting some refunds in RP?


----------



## Infamy (Apr 11, 2013)

Vae said:


> So the people who bought those skins who are going down in price, are they getting some refunds in RP?



I HIGHLY doubt that.


----------



## Bioness (Apr 11, 2013)

Vae said:


> So the people who bought those skins who are going down in price, are they getting some refunds in RP?



Only if they bought the 3 legendary skins mentioned will you get a refund as they are "protected" according to Riot.

I have two skins going down in price (1 to going to 520 and the other 750), however 6 of mine when up to the 1350  so it is a win for me. Like I never got why iBlitzcrank was put up there for only 975 anyway.

I also will likely get the Loch Ness Cho'Gath skin now that it is lower.

I honestly think this idea is brilliant, now the skin prices will have some structure to them.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Apr 11, 2013)

Ichi Sagato said:


> So probably no one here can go toe to toe with me mid lane. Anyway, usually I like to back up my claims, counters are fine. Who lanes mid mostly?



yare yare daze


----------



## Amrun (Apr 11, 2013)

Bioness said:


> I honestly think this idea is brilliant, now the skin prices will have some structure to them.



Agreed.  NO idea why people are upset.


----------



## Maerala (Apr 11, 2013)

Ichi Sagato said:


> So probably no one here can go toe to toe with me mid lane. Anyway, usually I like to back up my claims, counters are fine. Who lanes mid mostly?



I main Orianna. 



Vae said:


> So the people who bought those skins who are going down in price, are they getting some refunds in RP?



They're refunding the difference only for Astronaut Teemo, Lion Dance Kog'Maw, and Piltover Customs Blitzcrank.


----------



## Vaeny (Apr 11, 2013)

BUT I BOUGHT EXPLORER EZREAL JUST 5 DAYS AGO


----------



## Maerala (Apr 11, 2013)

Sometimes if you buy a skin and it goes on sale like a week later, if you send Support a ticket they'll refund you the difference. Depending on when they implement the change, you might be able to get some RP back for that.


----------



## Infamy (Apr 11, 2013)

Bioness said:


> I need help. So I had played on locked camera controls for 30 levels, I've been trying to get myself out of the habit but it has been difficult to game ruining.
> 
> Anyway advice? I saw some replays where the person doesn't use the mouse to change the screen, do they move their key bindings cause using the arrow keys seems awkward.



Some players use Q W E R for rotating there screen, then change there abilities to 1 2 3 4. Quality Player is a diamond player that uses this setup, so you could do that and try getting used to it.


----------



## Ichi Sagato (Apr 11, 2013)

Infamy said:


> What's your summoner name?



Pm'ed you.



Godaime Hokage said:


> I main Orianna.



I main Veigar. v_v


----------



## αce (Apr 11, 2013)

i just pulled the biggest xpeke with vladimir in the middle of 5 people on the other team by nexus

pool and zhonyias op
minions did mad work


----------



## Vaeny (Apr 11, 2013)

Velocity are nothing without pr0lly, getting crushed.


----------



## αce (Apr 11, 2013)

i coped it at the time
but just in case
doublelift 2:48

LOOOOOOOOOOOL


----------



## αce (Apr 11, 2013)

and apparently cop said doublelift was the best
so yup argument
i won it


----------



## αce (Apr 11, 2013)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rciPSPkFy6c[/YOUTUBE]

"kda isn't the best stat to look at"

its over
i win


----------



## OS (Apr 11, 2013)

How does one beat GP?


----------



## Infamy (Apr 11, 2013)

gg @ Ichi Sagato

And to beat GP just pick Pantheon and throw spears at him


----------



## OS (Apr 11, 2013)

I had elise in blind pick normals. His crits are too much.


----------



## Vaeny (Apr 11, 2013)

Original Sin said:


> How does one beat GP?



You go Lee and beat his ass early


----------



## Infamy (Apr 11, 2013)

I don't know :/ I'd imagine she would beat him.


----------



## Vaeny (Apr 11, 2013)

Infamy said:


> gg @ Ichi Sagato
> 
> And to beat GP just pick Pantheon and throw spears at him



LOL THAT GAME

''I'll beat anyone mid''

90 CS to 223, 

I can't stop laughing.

Btw, that was a pretty shit Vlad build, especially against Veigar


----------



## Ichi Sagato (Apr 11, 2013)

Infamy said:


> gg @ Ichi Sagato
> 
> And to beat GP just pick Pantheon and throw spears at him


GG
As soon as I saw vlad on the matchup I smacked my head. I would accept Ryze over that. Couldn't get over the snowball cliff fast enough to DFG.


----------



## Infamy (Apr 11, 2013)

Vae said:


> LOL THAT GAME
> 
> ''I'll beat anyone mid''
> 
> ...



The first item is better than you think. Realistically I'd have gone abyssal instead of Dcap but it didn't matter.


----------



## Vaeny (Apr 11, 2013)

Ideally, you would go a tankier item like Rylais against a burst mage like Veigar, or Abyssal.
Revolver > Rylais as build path, as long as you survive his burst you win the trade, having to pool every time isn't good.


----------



## Ichi Sagato (Apr 11, 2013)

Vae said:


> LOL THAT GAME
> 
> ''I'll beat anyone mid''
> 
> ...



Veigar is a slow early game champ. Without a jungler early he's just a target. 90 CS is normal and against early game champs and strong pushers like Vlad it was dismal. If I was able to pull off dfg It would have been one combo kills right after that.

Still he played a gg I dont know how it would have went.


----------



## Infamy (Apr 11, 2013)

Pooling is always a good idea. You get stunned whether you are in the pool or not but you won't be hit by 1 of his spells. Rylai's wouldn't be a good choice Abyssal would be better if I didn't go dcap no matter what but like I said it didn't matter.I was ahead and needed damage because he couldn't kill me regardless.


----------



## Vaeny (Apr 11, 2013)

Ichi Sagato said:


> Veigar is a slow early game champ. Without a jungler early he's just a target. 90 CS is normal and against early game champs and strong pushers like Vlad it was dismal. If I was able to pull off dfg It would have been one combo kills right after that.
> 
> Still he played a gg I dont know how it would have went.



Even if you got an early DFG, it wouldn't have changed anything.
Vlad can, even if it's not ideal, pool all of your burst and out sustain you.
The only thing Veigar is better at is taking someone out quickly but Vlad doesn't get blown up.

I just find it funny how you come into the thread, say you can beat anyone 1v1 mid and get crushed super hard. 200 wins and already so arrogant


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Apr 11, 2013)

get counterpicked son


----------



## Infamy (Apr 11, 2013)

Like Veigar has a good matchup.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Apr 11, 2013)

What about Karthus!

The answer is always Karthus.


----------



## Infamy (Apr 11, 2013)

Like Karthus has a good matchup.


----------



## Ichi Sagato (Apr 11, 2013)

Vae said:


> Even if you got an early DFG, it wouldn't have changed anything.
> Vlad can, even if it's not ideal, pool all of your burst and out sustain you.
> The only thing Veigar is better at is taking someone out quickly but Vlad doesn't get blown up.
> 
> I just find it funny how you come into the thread, say you can beat anyone 1v1 mid and get crushed super hard. 200 wins and already so arrogant



Well first of all, I wasn't being arrogant. Guess the friendly competitive challenge went over your head. 

The thing is in both our engagements I burst vlad to 100 < hp. Veigar can burst vlad with 3 levels on e. I need 2 seconds to burst with w, dfg, q, r combo. At a 2 > second stun its more than enough. So yes Vlad gets blown up. But Veigar needs dfg.



> WAD said:
> 
> 
> > What about Karthus!
> ...



Only real counters to Veigar would be Sion, Leblanc, Kass, Orianna if played right. And apparently high sustain champs if its solo Veigar with no early game backup to allow him to snowball.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Apr 11, 2013)

Orianna.

She's not particularly good at 1v1 aggression, his Lay Waste Range > Command:Attack. They both clear the waves relatively at the same speed both with and without blue, so it becomes a farmfest in mid...only Karthus can still participate in plays in the other lane with his ultimate.


----------



## Infamy (Apr 11, 2013)

In all seriousness Karthus counters nobody mid and at most stalemates them. But even with that he's a strong pick because teamfights and global presence. Veigar is bad because FoN isn't in the game. RIP tank Veigar


----------



## Ichi Sagato (Apr 11, 2013)

WAD said:


> Orianna.
> 
> She's not particularly good at 1v1 aggression, his Lay Waste Range > Command:Attack. They both clear the waves relatively at the same speed both with and without blue, so it becomes a farmfest in mid...only Karthus can still participate in plays in the other lane with his ultimate.



Her harass can make it impossible for Viegar to farm early. Without q farm Veigar cant really snowball.

Karthus, or any ap champ for that matter, as the easiest matchup for Veigar.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Apr 11, 2013)

Stalemating as a hyper-carry is essentially a win though


----------



## Infamy (Apr 11, 2013)

Yeah, if Karthus is 0-0 and isn't losing by more than 20 creeps and has his tower he won his lane.


----------



## Maerala (Apr 11, 2013)

WAD said:


> Orianna.
> 
> She's not particularly good at 1v1 aggression, his Lay Waste Range > Command:Attack. They both clear the waves relatively at the same speed both with and without blue, so it becomes a farmfest in mid...only Karthus can still participate in plays in the other lane with his ultimate.



Orianna wrecks Karthus, how dare you. 

1V1 ME MANNY

I must defend my lady's honor.


----------



## Vaeny (Apr 11, 2013)

WAD, I can 1v1 you any day.


----------



## Infamy (Apr 11, 2013)

Vae, I can 1v1 you any day.


----------



## Ichi Sagato (Apr 11, 2013)

Seems like everyone wants to dual now 

My client is still open for a few more. Anyone wanna 1vs1 I'll be more than happy to.


----------



## Vaeny (Apr 12, 2013)

I main ADC, worst role other than Support to 1v1 as.


----------



## Infamy (Apr 12, 2013)

I'd imagine 1v1ing as junglers would be more redundant than ADC lol.


----------



## gangryou319 (Apr 12, 2013)

^ LOL hahaha


----------



## Magic (Apr 12, 2013)

Vae said:


> So the people who bought those skins who are going down in price, are they getting some refunds in RP?


This ain't no charity.
Now take out your wallet and pay me, boy.


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Apr 12, 2013)

Everyone's complaining about the 975 rp to the 1350 rp increase even though they're lowering 79 skins and and increasing only 17 skins.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Apr 12, 2013)

on the real 1v1 is like so pointless 

whats the chances ur gonna have a completely balanced matchup that wouldnt otherwise be skewed by jungler/teamcomp synergy in a live game

because for that i can just pick like mordekaiser mid and probably rape 99% the shit ud send at me


----------



## Vaeny (Apr 12, 2013)

Infamy said:


> I'd imagine 1v1ing as junglers would be more redundant than ADC lol.



What?

Most junglers are 1v1 monsters...


----------



## Vaeny (Apr 12, 2013)

Demonic Shaman said:


> Everyone's complaining about the 975 rp to the 1350 rp increase even though they're lowering 79 skins and and increasing only 17 skins.



There are multiple increases that aren't worthy of increases.

Like WK Xin, the Draven and Jayce skins, etc.


----------



## Bioness (Apr 12, 2013)

Vae said:


> There are multiple increases that aren't worthy of increases.
> 
> Like WK Xin, the Draven and Jayce skins, etc.



I assume you know about computer graphics and art? As well as how much work is needed to created new textures, bodies, movements, voices, and effects?

If you want those particular skins then you are more than welcome to purchase them before they increase, after all you have two weeks until the change is made.


----------



## Infamy (Apr 12, 2013)

Vae said:


> What?
> 
> Most junglers are 1v1 monsters...



So? Playing jungle 1v1 would mean you're starting in the jungle with smite and shit lol.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Apr 12, 2013)

i pick exhaust/ignite jungle shaco

GGGGGG


----------



## Infamy (Apr 12, 2013)

Blind Monk > Demon Jester


----------



## Vaeny (Apr 12, 2013)

Infamy said:


> So? Playing jungle 1v1 would mean you're starting in the jungle with smite and shit lol.



.............

When you 1v1 you don't bring smite.

They know how to play the champs.

Wow, no, just, your logic


----------



## MrChubz (Apr 12, 2013)

Just lost a game where we were 30 kills up because their team pushed and our team just tripped over Teemo mushrooms. Fuck Brazilians.


----------



## Infamy (Apr 12, 2013)

My logic? Any champion in the game can jungle. You act like junglers like Lee or something can't lane?


----------



## Infamy (Apr 12, 2013)

Otherwise it would just be a mid or top 1v1. Do you get it now or do I have to explain it like I'm talking to a 5 year old?


----------



## Vaeny (Apr 12, 2013)

You're seriously mentally challenged aren't you?

I said a jungler has an easier time in a 1v1 than an ADC.
This is because they play mostly bruisers, and in a 1v1 when you can play a bruisers you're well off, you said they would run smite but who does that in a 1v1?

Your logic is still retarded as fuck.

Anyway, couldn't beat Adrians Ori as Lee so I decided to bring out a more comfortable champ.



Silly Adrian


----------



## Infamy (Apr 12, 2013)

When you 1v1 you both play the same role LOL it wouldn't be ADC vs APC lol wtf


----------



## Infamy (Apr 12, 2013)

Vae said:


> I main ADC, worst role other than Support to 1v1 as.



What I thought you meant by this post was ADC is stupid to 1v1 in because its a 2v2 lane, I'm guessing you mean ADC would be stupid to use in a 1v1 because you would be vs a bruiser or etc but you always 1v1 playing the same role.
But going by how you view things, ADCs wouldn't be the worst role, as I could beat 95% of mid champs with an ADC.


----------



## Vaeny (Apr 12, 2013)

LOL when you play 1v1 you play whatever the fuck you want.

I guess you've never been in a 1v1 tournament.


----------



## Infamy (Apr 12, 2013)

A tournament based on something that proves almost nothing? I definitely haven't been in one of those before.
Generally when people 1v1 they say "1v1 me mid" or "1v1 me top" 
If you just picked whatever you wanted and it wasn't based on a specific role then 1v1ing proves even less than it already does. Actually it would prove absolutely nothing. The only thing proven in a 1v1 is who has better lane mechanics and who got the better matchup.


----------



## Vaeny (Apr 12, 2013)

A tournament that got people sub spots in the Curse roster and 2000 dollars, proves nothing.

k.

That's how Rhux joined Curse, he won their 1v1 tournament.


----------



## Maerala (Apr 12, 2013)

Vae said:


> Anyway, couldn't beat Adrians Ori as Lee so I decided to bring out a more comfortable champ.
> 
> 
> 
> Silly Adrian



This is what I get for not sympathizing with the Caitlyn QQ threads on the League forums this morning. Like, I don't have much experience as an ADC but she never seemed OP to me, and I still don't think she is, but I can see why people have been complaining about her so much. Super safe laning. Dat range.

Inb4 nerf. Lux got hit with the nerfbat for the same reasons recently, even though she wasn't OP imo, she was just super safe. She still is, actually, but a nerf is a nerf. Elise was also nerfed recently for safe early laning.

In the meantime...



			
				Vae said:
			
		

> couldn't beat Adrians Ori as Lee



Vae admits defeat?



Scumbag only records winning game though.


----------



## Infamy (Apr 12, 2013)

Whatever bro, there is no point in arguing with someone like you anyway.


----------



## Vaeny (Apr 12, 2013)

Whatever you say, seems to me like you can't come with anything new.


----------



## Infamy (Apr 12, 2013)

Seems to me like you're either Bronze/Silver. I can tell by the way you don't listen to anyone's points and act like you know what you're talking about.


----------



## Vaeny (Apr 12, 2013)

Funny you would mention that since you're also silver.


----------



## Infamy (Apr 12, 2013)

Vae said:


> Funny you would mention that since you're also silver.



That's not my account..



That is, not like it's anything special because I know it's not. But you probably haven't even been above 1300 rating..


----------



## Vaeny (Apr 12, 2013)

Ohhhh, Gold V, so hardcore.

That's pretty much silver, and I'm sorry but I've gotten to 1498, even.

Anyway, congratulations you left Silver and hit Gold V, you're amazing at this game.

Wait, no you're not.
Your over all stats aren't that amazing either.


----------



## Infamy (Apr 12, 2013)

After the ranked update I randomed my champions in ranked because the new system is so bad that I didn't care. Point is I'm a 1600 player and you're a 1300 player. Also I love the mentality where stats matter. lmao
And I know I'm not amazing at this game, but I'm a whole lot better than you.


----------



## Vaeny (Apr 12, 2013)

Sure you are, sure you are.

The fact that you randomed champs in ranked tells me a lot.

More specifically the fact that I'm happy I never have to play with you.
I mean, I must be terrible at this game, the opinion of someone I've never even seen play hurts me greatly when people like WAD have no issue with my game play.
Except my Shen top


----------



## Infamy (Apr 12, 2013)

Uh okay. 0-4 0-4 2-6 ranked games. That wouldn't be so bad, everyone has bad games right? But you're feeding in 1300 MMR that's pathetic


----------



## Vaeny (Apr 12, 2013)

I feel conflicted, Adrian just told me that I was in a dream of his.

And that part of it probably had me blowing him



EDIT: Lol, yes, look at the two bad games I've had recently.

You realize even the best can do super shitty, right?
Anyway, you're like the next Jiyeon, I think I'll have fun messing with you until you put me on ignore like Jiyeon and Didi.

Mr 3-9
2-5

17-8 VERSUS BOTS.


----------



## Maerala (Apr 12, 2013)

OUT OF CONTEXT OUT OF CONTEXT


----------



## Infamy (Apr 12, 2013)

Vae said:


> I feel conflicted, Adrian just told me that I was in a dream of his.
> 
> And that part of it probably had me blowing him
> 
> ...



None of the games on my match history other than the latest custom is me dude.


----------



## MrChubz (Apr 12, 2013)

I just played a Nocturne game and he does no fucking damage. It's weird, I played him in season 2 and I liked him, but now it's either go damage and get iced in 1 second after your ult or go tanky, have no damage, not be able to peel or kill the carry, and get iced in 2 seconds. Did they nerf him or something?


----------



## Vaeny (Apr 12, 2013)

Infamy said:


> None of the games on my match history other than the latest custom is me dude.



Guess I should report you for account sharing.

Inb4 banned.


----------



## Infamy (Apr 12, 2013)

Nocturne does tons of fucking damage, if you build him right.


----------



## Infamy (Apr 12, 2013)

Vae said:


> Guess I should report you for account sharing.
> 
> Inb4 banned.



Um sounds like you're pretty upset, to go as far as to getting my friends account banned, :amazed


----------



## MrChubz (Apr 12, 2013)

Infamy said:


> Nocturne does tons of fucking damage, if you build him right.



I could do BoTKR and 5 Bloodthirsters but I also enjoy living long enough to get an auto attack off.


----------



## Vaeny (Apr 12, 2013)

Those games are from seperate accs, the non-bot games are from your ''main''

the bot game is from the Azure account.

So you're sharing your main acc too?


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Apr 12, 2013)

Infamy said:


> A tournament based on something that proves almost nothing? I definitely haven't been in one of those before.
> Generally when people 1v1 they say "1v1 me mid" or "1v1 me top"
> If you just picked whatever you wanted and it wasn't based on a specific role then 1v1ing proves even less than it already does. Actually it would prove absolutely nothing. *The only thing proven in a 1v1 is who has better lane mechanics and who got the better matchup.*



That is the point of a 1 v 1. To see who's the better opponent.... Not exactly the better matchup because I think anyone can win as long as you're better than your opponent. Heck I watched a Nasus wreck a Teemo in that Curse tournament just cause he was better than  him. It doesn't matter what role they play in the 1 v 1, I don't think I've ever participated in a 1 v 1 where it's strictly top or mid champions.

ANYWAYS the talk was that 1 v 1 Junglers as in JUNGLE CHAMPIONS. Not actually 1 v 1 in the fucking jungle. Who does that ?

ALSO who are you to judge someone because you're a "gold" player before ACTUALLY playing with them first. Gold players are shit anyways.


----------



## Vaeny (Apr 12, 2013)

Demonic Shaman said:


> That is the point of a 1 v 1. To see who's the better opponent.... Not exactly the better matchup because I think anyone can win as long as you're better than your opponent. Heck I watched a Nasus wreck a Teemo in that Curse tournament just cause he was better than  him. It doesn't matter what role they play in the 1 v 1, I don't think I've ever participated in a 1 v 1 where it's strictly top or mid champions.
> 
> ANYWAYS the talk was that 1 v 1 Junglers as in JUNGLE CHAMPIONS. Not actually 1 v 1 in the fucking jungle. Who does that ?
> 
> ALSO who are you to judge someone because you're a "gold" player before ACTUALLY playing with them first. *Gold players are shit anyways.*


But you said I was gold level 

WAS THAT AN INSULT THEN?


----------



## Ichi Sagato (Apr 12, 2013)

So Godaime Hokage, wanna match up sometime? Your main vs my main. Orianna is hurts me but it should be better than vlad.


----------



## Infamy (Apr 12, 2013)

At least in the very few games where I don't stomp I still get good cs, + like I said you're feeding vs bronze players


----------



## Vaeny (Apr 12, 2013)

vs Bronze players? I'm facing Gold players when I play most of the time 
And in that Cait game, I was keeping up in CS against everyone except the enemy ADC, not my fault that mid and jungle were legit camping bot.

But yeah, you're obviously better than me so I know nothing.


----------



## Infamy (Apr 12, 2013)

You aren't facing gold players when your mmr is 1310 lol


----------



## Maerala (Apr 12, 2013)

Ichi Sagato said:


> So Godaime Hokage, wanna match up sometime? Your main vs my main. Orianna is hurts me but it should be better than vlad.



I'm still recovering from a game where a Veigar wrecked my Orianna. I finished like 0/7/0 or something stupid like that. Of course, I did spend the first ten minutes of the game trying to get a cockroach off my keyboard...

My Summoner name is Maerala. Feel free to add me whenever. :33


----------



## Infamy (Apr 12, 2013)

I know I'm better than you I'm a gold player and you're silver that's proof is it not?


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Apr 12, 2013)

Infamy said:


> You aren't facing gold players when your mmr is 1310 lol



Wat. How do you even know anyone's MMR >_> Lolking =/= MMR score.


----------



## Vaeny (Apr 12, 2013)

Lolking does not equal your MMR, if it did explain why the Malph in that game was at 1500 ''MMR''

Riot themselves has even said that no one can check MMR.

Way to go, shall I direct you to the retard train?

Also, elo/leagues does not mean you're better than anyone.

The only time I'll agree someone is way better is when they're 2 leagues above the other person, which you're clearly not.
The fact that I can play with Darth, Terry and WAD, all of who are way better than you, and keep up.

That tells me I'm better than you.


----------



## Maerala (Apr 12, 2013)

I promise not to forget ever again.


----------



## Infamy (Apr 12, 2013)

Demonic Shaman said:


> Wat. How do you even know anyone's MMR >_> Lolking =/= MMR score.



Well Lolking score is inaccurate, it is higher than your actual MMR, so just subtract about 30 off of w\e Lolking says.


----------



## Vaeny (Apr 12, 2013)

Infamy said:


> Well Lolking score is inaccurate, it is higher than your actual MMR, so just subtract about 30 off of w\e Lolking says.



Lol, that's not the MMR.

Like I said, Riot has even stated that you have no way of knowing your own MMR.

Your MMR and ''Elo'' aren't the same thing, and Lolking shows what your ''elo'' would be.


----------



## Infamy (Apr 12, 2013)

I play with Plat/Diamond players too? Who cares? Are we gonna compare friends we play with now? lol..I play with Alexa and Zoroark but what does that have to do with anything? Your highest elo was 1493 or 1498 or something right? How can someone who hasn't been gold even once be better than someone who played at 1600+ for months. You are so ignorant.


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Apr 12, 2013)

Infamy said:


> Well Lolking score is inaccurate, it is higher than your actual MMR, so just subtract about 30 off of w\e Lolking says.



No... Lolking score is basically league points, division, and league. It's not MMR at all or close to it. You can get 0 points in Gold V, and your Lolking score will stay at 1500 and even if you lose ten games in a row. Your Lolking score is still at 1500 but your mmr could be at 1200. 

It's not accurate at all and it's not something you count as your elo or mmr. It counts as your progress as you climb up the ladder.


----------



## Darth (Apr 12, 2013)

αce said:


> almost as bad as building frozen gauntlet and triforce <3
> 
> 
> 
> ...


5 BT Lee Sin is Leegit. 

FTFY* 


Ichi Sagato said:


> So probably no one here can go toe to toe with me mid lane. Anyway, usually I like to back up my claims, counters are fine. Who lanes mid mostly?


Mid's one of my favorite roles to play so I do!


MrChubz said:


> I just played a Nocturne game and he does no fucking damage. It's weird, I played him in season 2 and I liked him, but now it's either go damage and get iced in 1 second after your ult or go tanky, have no damage, not be able to peel or kill the carry, and get iced in 2 seconds. Did they nerf him or something?





Godaime Hokage said:


> I'm still recovering from a game where a Veigar wrecked my Orianna. I finished like 0/7/0 or something stupid like that. Of course, I did spend the first ten minutes of the game trying to get a cockroach off my keyboard...
> 
> My Summoner name is Maerala. Feel free to add me whenever. :33




A cockroach. Adrian's one weakness. 

Also I dunno who I was talking to about this before but I believe it was one of you, but I HAVE NOW FOUND PROOF THAT SURPRISE PARTY FIDDLESTICKS IS CONSIDERED LEGENDARY BWAHAHHAHAHAHAA



And no-one believed me.


----------



## Infamy (Apr 12, 2013)

Demonic Shaman said:


> No... Lolking score is basically league points, division, and league. It's not MMR at all or close to it. You can get 0 points in Gold V, and your Lolking score will stay at 1500 and even if you lose ten games in a row. Your Lolking score is still at 1500 but your mmr could be at 1200.
> 
> It's not accurate at all and it's not something you count as your elo or mmr. It counts as your progress as you climb up the ladder.



Okay thanks for even more info on why the new system is trash.


----------



## Vaeny (Apr 12, 2013)

Infamy said:


> I play with Plat/Diamond players too? Who cares? Are we gonna compare friends we play with now? lol..I play with Alexa and Zoroark but what does that have to do with anything? Your highest elo was 1493 or 1498 or something right? How can someone who hasn't been gold even once be better than someone who played at 1600+ for months. You are so ignorant.



When did I ever compare friends? I said they're better than you and the fact that I keep up with them fine pretty much proves I'm better than you.

There's a difference between playing with someone and keeping up with someone.

And okay, I guess the fact that I've never been gold means I'm terrible at this game.

Oh wait, I forgot, multiple high elo players have said silver is by far the hardest league to get out of.

It doesn't help that my main is ADC and I rely too much on my support to be able to do well in the game.
Carrying as an ADC isn't the easiest task.

But whatever, if thinking you're better than me makes you feel good, by all means, continue thinking that way.

EDIT: If I wanted to compare friends, I'd mention diamond friends instead of 2 gold players and 1 diamond.


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Apr 12, 2013)

Darth said:


> 5 BT Lee Sin is Leegit.
> 
> FTFY*
> 
> ...



When did you say that LOL Must before I joined this thread. Also what the fuck Darth, I'm really slow when people change their names on LoL but I just found out you changed your name to Darth Sheik. You paid 975 RP to add Sheik to it wat? What was wrong with it before 

Same goes for Vae too. I didn't even know he changed his name. Map awareness op.


----------



## Darth (Apr 12, 2013)

i own 6 skins that are currently 975 that are being changed to 520. 

i own 13 skins that are currently 975 that are being changed to 750. 

i own 5 skins that are currently 975 that are being changed to 1350. 

and 1 skin that is currently 1820 that is being changed to 1350. 

not sure if overall i'm losing out or not..


----------



## Darth (Apr 12, 2013)

yeah i changed my name cause i got tired of RN and Sheik is my favorite character from Zelda so w/e


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Apr 12, 2013)

> and 1 skin that is currently 1820 that is being changed to 1350.



At least you'll get that RP back. 

I think. Someone mentioned it in this thread before but I'm too lazy to check it out if it's true.


----------



## Cronos (Apr 12, 2013)

I play with wad, i'm obviously superior


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Apr 12, 2013)




----------



## Vaeny (Apr 12, 2013)

Darth when are you gonna play today?


----------



## Infamy (Apr 12, 2013)

I don't think I'm better than you, I know for a fact I am. If getting out of silver is so hard why have I done it 3 times? Because its fucking easy. Bronze and silver is WAY easier than carrying out of gold or plat. It would make 0 sense for silver to be harder than gold or plat. Though I see why you think that, since you're in silver and can't get out I guess that makes it the hardest. Anyway I don't really care who you think is better, you can say you're better and I'll agree with ya 100% when you get to gold.


----------



## MrChubz (Apr 12, 2013)

Darth said:


> i own 6 skins that are currently 975 that are being changed to 520.
> 
> i own 13 skins that are currently 975 that are being changed to 750.
> 
> ...



Overall your skins are going down in value by 4250 rp. If you get that refunded that's a decent chunk of RP. If not it sucks to be you.


----------



## Cronos (Apr 12, 2013)




----------



## Vaeny (Apr 12, 2013)

Infamy said:


> I don't think I'm better than you, I know for a fact I am. If getting out of silver is so hard why have I done it 3 times? Because its fucking easy. Bronze and silver is WAY easier than carrying out of gold or plat. It would make 0 sense for silver to be harder than gold or plat. Though I see why you think that, since you're in silver and can't get out I guess that makes it the hardest. Anyway I don't really care who you think is better, you can say you're better and I'll agree with ya 100% when you get to gold.



I said Diamond players have repeatedly said it's harder to get out of Silver than Gold, Bronze and Plat.

I'll take their word over you.


----------



## Maerala (Apr 12, 2013)

Darth said:


> yeah i changed my name cause i got tired of RN and Sheik is my favorite character from Zelda so w/e



So Zelda is your favorite character from Zelda. 



Demonic Shaman said:


> At least you'll get that RP back.
> 
> I think. Someone mentioned it in this thread before but I'm too lazy to check it out if it's true.



Astronaut Teemo, Piltover Customs Blitzcrank, and Lion Dance Kog'Maw are the ones they're refunding the difference for because they're price-protected as legendary skins.


----------



## Infamy (Apr 12, 2013)

Vae said:


> I said Diamond players have repeatedly said it's harder to get out of Silver than Gold, Bronze and Plat.
> 
> I'll take their word over you.



Alright man, you win.


----------



## Darth (Apr 12, 2013)

Vae said:


> Darth when are you gonna play today?


If I can play today it'll be at like 6-7 pm my time. 

I think i'm only like an hour ahead of you so that'd be like 5-6 your time. 

If not today then i'll try to be online tomorrow for most of the day. 


Infamy said:


> I don't think I'm better than you, I know for a fact I am. If getting out of silver is so hard why have I done it 3 times? Because its fucking easy. Bronze and silver is WAY easier than carrying out of gold or plat. It would make 0 sense for silver to be harder than gold or plat. Though I see why you think that, since you're in silver and can't get out I guess that makes it the hardest. Anyway I don't really care who you think is better, you can say you're better and I'll agree with ya 100% when you get to gold.


oi dude. drop it. i can vouch for vae here that he's actually a really good adc, alot better than some of the gold II's that I'm matched up with every day. His jungle is also not bad. 

Vae is also a colossal troll so egging him on like you're doing will only provoke him to troll you even harder, so I suggest dropping it at that. And just so we're clear, you're the only player on this forum that's been permabanned from this game so any position you argue from is already going to be disregarded as obviously you were proven time and time again to be a toxic player. So there's no point in continuing this line of conversation. 


MrChubz said:


> Overall your skins are going down in value by 4250 rp. If you get that refunded that's a decent chunk of RP. If not it sucks to be you.


yeah i'll be getting like 480 rp back and I did buy a lot of them when they were on sale but yeah it sucks I know.


----------



## Darth (Apr 12, 2013)

Godaime Hokage said:


> So Zelda is your favorite character from Zelda.



Sheik is technically his own character with his own personality and backstory and physical ability than Zelda. As well as universally being accepted as "male" and not "female". So yes, while Sheik is technically the alter-ego of Zelda, he's not technically Zelda. 

Although I do like Zelda a lot as well.


----------



## Vaeny (Apr 12, 2013)

Sounds nice, if you get on today you up for some ranked?


----------



## Darth (Apr 12, 2013)

yea bro i'm good with that. 

also seraphoenix i see u lurking come in here and post your summoner name so we can all ridicule you for your bad kda. 

just kidding.


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Apr 12, 2013)

Darth hurry up and get to Plat already.


----------



## Darth (Apr 12, 2013)

Demonic Shaman said:


> Darth hurry up and get to Plat already.



When I can find the time perhaps.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Apr 12, 2013)

that's what i been saying mang


----------



## Infamy (Apr 12, 2013)

As far as I can tell Vae is as "toxic" as me from the conversation I've had with him here and from other various posts. He also acts like a lot of pro players are bad.


----------



## Vaeny (Apr 12, 2013)

Help him, you Diamond n00b.


----------



## Darth (Apr 12, 2013)

Infamy said:


> As far as I can tell Vae is as "toxic" as me from the conversation I've had with him here and from other various posts. He also acts like a lot of pro players are bad.



eh, I won't lie he's pretty damn toxic on the forums. Permaban worthy by Riot's standards that's for sure. Although he does a pretty good job of showing restraint in game on the other hand. Plus i'm sure all that teamwork honor he gets for carrying his teams all the time must help Riot look the other way.


----------



## Vaeny (Apr 12, 2013)

Darth said:


> eh, I won't lie he's pretty damn toxic on the forums. Permaban worthy by Riot's standards that's for sure. Although he does a pretty good job of showing restraint in game on the other hand. Plus i'm sure all that teamwork honor he gets for carrying his teams all the time must help Riot look the other way.



Pretty much this.

I might be a dick on forums and the biggest asshole you'll ever come across.

But if you're just some random in a game I won't ever meet again, I won't flame or troll you unless you're being a dick first, I actually try to encourage people in game and prevent people from harassing others.

I'm not that bad IRL either, from what I've heard.

I'm just the biggest dick to online friends, cause most people I talk to on a daily basis can take it and dish it back.


----------



## Maerala (Apr 12, 2013)

I hated Vae when I first met him. A lot. 

But I also hated Ace and Kyle.

'Twas too quick to judge.


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Apr 12, 2013)

I think I'm the only one here that didn't hate Vae when I first met him. Also this thread is like free post counts. When I first joined here, I only had 500 post counts. Part 8, damn.


----------



## Darth (Apr 12, 2013)

yeah we can pretty much spam in here as much as we like lol 

Apparently nf has no mods that play League. 

edit: oh hey i hit 15k posts. 

god of shinobi huh. damn, i want sith lord but that's practically impossible for me I think.


----------



## Vaeny (Apr 12, 2013)

Demonic Shaman said:


> I think I'm the only one here that didn't hate Vae when I first met him. Also this thread is like free post counts. When I first joined here, I only had 500 post counts. Part 8, damn.



When I started posting here I was at 1.6k.

All of my post count since then is from here or the giveaway thread


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Apr 12, 2013)

Darth said:


> yeah we can pretty much spam in here as much as we like lol
> 
> Apparently nf has no mods that play League.
> 
> ...



What the fuck Darth o_O I wonder how much you rep for. I think we discussed this before and Didi had like godly rep or something. You think after 8 topics of LoL mods would look at this thread.


----------



## Infamy (Apr 12, 2013)

I don't hate Vae I hate how he views shit about LoL. I don't get how you can think silver is harder than gold or plat. That's just redundant. Post that shit on the league forums and you would get 20 downvotes in less than 5 minutes.


----------



## Darth (Apr 12, 2013)

I dunno bro. Tell me what your rep is at now and I'll rep you in a bit so I can find out.


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Apr 12, 2013)

Darth said:


> I dunno bro. Tell me what your rep is at now and I'll rep you in a bit so I can find out.



33487.

I've never really cared for rep, and I just noticed all of the reps from LoL thread now. Wtf I didn't know you guys rep me lol.


----------



## Magic (Apr 12, 2013)

Sith lord title from a prize...for a old mafia game back in the day.


----------



## Darth (Apr 12, 2013)

Demonic Shaman said:


> 33487.
> 
> I've never really cared for rep, and I just noticed all of the reps from LoL thread now. Wtf I didn't know you guys rep me lol.


welp it should be higher now


RemChu said:


> Sith lord title from a prize...for a old mafia game back in the day.



damn. I think I remember what game that was for too. It was the first Star Wars mafia game right?

btw your sig is hypnotic.


----------



## Didi (Apr 12, 2013)

I rep for like 3k I think


----------



## Cronos (Apr 12, 2013)

i rep for everyone combined


----------



## Darth (Apr 12, 2013)

if both of you rep me now i might hit the next rank.


----------



## Cronos (Apr 12, 2013)

how much you need ?


----------



## Vaeny (Apr 12, 2013)

I need 45k for my next rank 

On a completely unrelated note, I finally got a haircut.

Last hair cut was January 2012.


----------



## Darth (Apr 12, 2013)

Cronos said:


> how much you need ?



About 208k. 

Clearly I overestimated you guys. 

also lol 5 people repped that one post.


----------



## Vaeny (Apr 12, 2013)

Darth I repped you, whats my rep power?


----------



## Vaeny (Apr 12, 2013)

Darth needs 208k for his next rank.

I'm at 206k


----------



## Cronos (Apr 12, 2013)

i think my next rank is in 1.5 mil


----------



## Vaeny (Apr 12, 2013)

I sent you on your merry 1.5mil quest.


----------



## Darth (Apr 12, 2013)

Vae said:


> Darth I repped you, whats my rep power?



like 700-900 i think. no idea what the exact number is but it's somewhere in there.


----------



## Vaeny (Apr 12, 2013)

Darth said:


> like 700-900 i think. no idea what the exact number is but it's somewhere in there.



SO WEAK            .


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Apr 12, 2013)

34731 now after Darth's rep. 1244 from Darth, nice. 

I don't think I rep really high but eh, I repped you for it.


----------



## Nim (Apr 12, 2013)

Awww, now I have to pay much more for that Arcade Sona Skin ._.


----------



## Vaeny (Apr 12, 2013)

Buy it before the 25th and it's still 975.


----------



## Nim (Apr 12, 2013)

Vae said:


> Buy it before the 25th and it's still 975.



The problem is, I'm really stingy with my RP. So I just wait for sales xD
oh well whatever :3 that Sona Skin would be 675 RP then instead of 487 RP. Not that much of a gap maybe.


----------



## Didi (Apr 12, 2013)

Cronos said:


> i think my next rank is in 1.5 mil



mine is in 600k or something, but I love my current rank 


Stopped whoring once I finally reached it 

also have been posting less in general these days, last 2 months or something I've only been in my subscribed threads


----------



## Cronos (Apr 12, 2013)

i absolutely hate mine


----------



## Darth (Apr 12, 2013)

Nim♥ said:


> The problem is, I'm really stingy with my RP. So I just wait for sales xD
> oh well whatever :3 that Sona Skin would be 675 RP then instead of 487 RP. Not that much of a gap maybe.



Good thing I got a free  code from Pax! 

althoufh i still rly want a pax jax code


----------



## Nim (Apr 12, 2013)

Darth said:


> Good thing I got a free  code from Pax!
> 
> althoufh i still rly want a pax jax code



haha lucky you xD

Does someone know how much games I can lose with 0 LP before getting demoted again? D:


----------



## Didi (Apr 12, 2013)

Totally depends on your mmr


anywhere from 2-4 usually


----------



## Vaeny (Apr 12, 2013)

So apparently 1G1D who joined Velocity is Deezer.

Wow, never thought I'd see Deezer in the pro scene of LoL.

Good thing he can't join LCS since he's got a perma banned acc.


----------



## Vaeny (Apr 12, 2013)

Maybe I should play more Draven ?


----------



## Gogeta (Apr 12, 2013)

I saw the dueling requests and i have something to say


*Spoiler*: __ 





Bring it on


----------



## Vaeny (Apr 12, 2013)

Gogeta said:


> I saw the dueling requests and i have something to say
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



Aint scared of your 6-6 Jax.


----------



## Gogeta (Apr 12, 2013)

Vae said:


> Aint scared of your 6-6 Jax.



then come on


----------



## Vaeny (Apr 12, 2013)

Give me an acc with equal level and I will.


----------



## Gogeta (Apr 12, 2013)

or you know

play with no runes and 22 masteries, like my current account

I mean i do have some runes but not all slots are unlocked for me ATM so yah


----------



## Vaeny (Apr 12, 2013)

Yeah, I should play more Draven for sure.'

Also, after that game my friend gifted me Soul Reaver Draven, GGGGGGG.


----------



## Lord Genome (Apr 12, 2013)




----------



## Vaeny (Apr 12, 2013)

Aaaand a third game in a row.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Apr 12, 2013)

liftlift taking the trash out

all day every day


----------



## Nim (Apr 12, 2013)

I want to be able to play Draven, too (since adc ist my main). But I just suck ;_;


----------



## Gogeta (Apr 12, 2013)

Anyone up for a few games on EUW


----------



## Sansa (Apr 12, 2013)

This is what it's like when Volibear is dueling you.


----------



## Vaeny (Apr 12, 2013)

4-0 with Draven today.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Apr 12, 2013)

yea if u wanna carry as an adc in solo q pick draaaaaaaaaaaaaven


----------



## Gogeta (Apr 12, 2013)

An old friend got to high plat with Vayne, then got to diamond 4 with Draven
Then again he support/adc duo qued


----------



## Vaeny (Apr 12, 2013)

Gogeta said:


> An old friend got to high plat with Vayne, then got to diamond 4 with Draven
> Then again he support/adc duo qued



This Leona is my duo.


----------



## Vaeny (Apr 12, 2013)

6-1 today in ranked, not too bad since I never play Draven


----------



## Gogeta (Apr 12, 2013)

An AP Udyr mid told me my Sorc Zephyr build on Jax sucks


----------



## Sansa (Apr 12, 2013)

So Curse Academy are playing today?

Guess I can finally see Dom, Rhux, and Pobelter in action.


----------



## Infamy (Apr 12, 2013)

Such a long game.


----------



## Sansa (Apr 12, 2013)

Curse or Die 

Dat Dom and Pobelter carry .


----------



## Gogeta (Apr 12, 2013)

Holy shit i didn't realise

An Empowered hit from Jax will proc Muramana twice. A basic attack with 3rd Ulti strike will proc Muramana twice as well. Meaning, 2 hits on a minion, Leap (which also procs Muramana), a W+Ulti empowered strike will proc Muramana 3 times.

Holy fuck.

Imma try this shit out

soon tm


----------



## Darth (Apr 12, 2013)

Iunno if Jax needs a mura tho.. 

Worth trying out i guess. Slows his build path by too much imo.


----------



## Gogeta (Apr 12, 2013)

Darth said:


> Iunno if Jax needs a mura tho..
> 
> Worth trying out i guess. Slows his build path by too much imo.



Aside from early game (even then it depends on his aggression) he doesn't have any mana problems

But yah just a test.

I thought something like

Muramana, Omen, BotRK, Maw, Warmog

Shit like that
Or maybe something like

Muramana, Iceborn, Omen, BotRK, Bulwark


Here we go


----------



## Infamy (Apr 12, 2013)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nI6F9gDNCAc[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Apr 12, 2013)

god half the reason that korean streamers and videos dont get as much popularity as their western counterparts is their damn fascination with american pop music


----------



## Darth (Apr 12, 2013)

Infamy said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nI6F9gDNCAc[/YOUTUBE]



who the hell is that?

one of the best lee's i've ever seen.


----------



## Infamy (Apr 12, 2013)

Think its just a average korean player.


----------



## Darth (Apr 12, 2013)

definitely don't think that's an average player.

does kobe seem high to anybody else or is he just always like that?


----------



## Infamy (Apr 12, 2013)

That seems like a gold Lee Sin player to me. (By Korean standards, so like Diamond I NA Standards)


----------



## Darth (Apr 12, 2013)

Infamy said:


> That seems like a gold Lee Sin player to me. (By Korean standards, so like Diamond I NA Standards)



I think you're overrating the Korean ladder imo 

and holy shit Quantic just beat Curse Academy with a great comeback. Pretty intense game.


----------



## Sansa (Apr 12, 2013)

No wonder his nickname is throwbelter.

Dom must be mad as fuck.


----------



## Infamy (Apr 12, 2013)

Darth said:


> I think you're overrating the Korean ladder imo
> 
> and holy shit Quantic just beat Curse Academy with a great comeback. Pretty intense game.



Yeah I am a little bit lol was trying to find out who it is though.


----------



## Infamy (Apr 12, 2013)

만기퇴소 is his summoner name and he's diamond 1 or 2
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZLimh6aKQNA[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Darth (Apr 12, 2013)

i figured as much. 

ggu vs dig about to start. hope ggu wins tbh cause i want tsm to get that #2 spot.


----------



## Darth (Apr 12, 2013)

ghost/ignite fizz, barrier fiddle, and support ashe. 

dem diamond koreans.


----------



## Infamy (Apr 12, 2013)

Well as you probably know Korean's play a lot differently than NA and EU players. I saw some people in NA trying support Ashe as well when I was watching Dyrus stream.


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Apr 12, 2013)

When I looked the guy up (만기퇴소), he doesn't have any ranked games though. Koreans play differently than NA and EU. Don't necessarily mean they're better.


----------



## Infamy (Apr 12, 2013)

Yeah idk what's wrong with his lolking but that's him and he's diamond. Also its more or less common knowledge KR>NA if you ever watch interviews people like liftlift and dyrus or any other pros usually mention the koreans like maknoon and a lot of teams have went to korea to practice


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Apr 12, 2013)

Infamy said:


> Yeah idk what's wrong with his lolking but that's him and he's diamond.



Source? I don't see where you find that he's diamond.


----------



## Infamy (Apr 12, 2013)

Demonic Shaman said:


> Source? I don't see where you find that he's diamond.



Well for one, his gameplay, two one of his video titles translated says he's Diamond I, three there is random people spectating his games and uploading them to youtube. So I'm pretty certain he's diamond.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Apr 12, 2013)

rofl ggu beats dignitas

blame dj lambo np


----------



## Darth (Apr 12, 2013)

ggu beat dig. 

i can see the future. 

also ban thresh. fuck that guy's op


----------



## Darth (Apr 12, 2013)

WAD said:


> rofl ggu beats dignitas
> 
> blame dj lambo np



nah that was qtpie getting caught that threw it for them. also kiwikid's failure to do absolutely anything top lane vs a Karthus didn't help. 30/0/0 fizz can't even win lane vs a karth that isn't getting blues.


----------



## αce (Apr 12, 2013)

DJ LLAMBOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO


----------



## Darth (Apr 12, 2013)

wow mrn's team has some serious acne problems..


----------



## Darth (Apr 12, 2013)

seems clg is getting wrecked. 

nothing new to see here folks


----------



## Infamy (Apr 12, 2013)

megazero raping everyone


----------



## Infamy (Apr 12, 2013)

holy shit that doublelift vs riven right there


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Apr 12, 2013)

"cop is the best adc NA" -- jiyeon 2013


----------



## Darth (Apr 12, 2013)

#twitchmechanics


----------



## αce (Apr 12, 2013)

doublelift is actually a god

7-0 bloodthirster black cleaver riven with baron buff lost to a 2-4 twitch straight up

lol
god


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Apr 12, 2013)

perfect orbwalking


----------



## Darth (Apr 12, 2013)

wtf megazero bought another dorans


----------



## Raidoton (Apr 12, 2013)

I don't get why Hotshot took Spirit Visage in this fight and so early on Nasus...


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Apr 12, 2013)

cuz hotshot sux


----------



## Darth (Apr 12, 2013)

i dont get why chaus went madreds instead of spirit stone on mao but w/e. wp mrn. well deserved.


----------



## Sajin (Apr 12, 2013)

Lol'd at Infamy's sig.

Never change Vae


----------



## Darth (Apr 12, 2013)

caitlyns

caitlyns everywhere.


----------



## Darth (Apr 12, 2013)

ah yeah that's kind of a problem for me.. 

oh well. guess i'll have to pass. was hoping for a free software that could have let me play mtg as I don't really have any money to shell out on virtual cards right now.


----------



## Darth (Apr 12, 2013)

i have no idea what pr0lly's build is. 

shit is confusing meeeeeeee


----------



## Sajin (Apr 12, 2013)

Darth said:


> ah yeah that's kind of a problem for me..
> 
> oh well. guess i'll have to pass. *was hoping for a free software that could have let me play mtg* as I don't really have any money to shell out on virtual cards right now.



Does not exist. 

DotP is the closest you can get to cheap online MtG


----------



## Darth (Apr 12, 2013)

odd. there's a few free ways to play yugioh online. wonder why mtg doesn't get the same treatment


----------



## Didi (Apr 12, 2013)

I play MTG


For pc options

There's Duels of the planeswalkers, it has several decks which have like 60-70 possible cards per deck (where you'd want about 36-40 cards), so there's some customization but not fully free choosing
But however it works with learning how to play the game and while some rules are weirdly implemented, it generally works just as the normal game
You can buy this on steam for like, i dunno, 12 euros/dollars/whatevers
there's a 2013, 2012, etc edition


Then there's cockatrice, which is a freeware program which lets you make decks from all the possible cards, and play against others
However, you can't use this without being HIGHLY familiar with all the rules, as this progam won't do ANYTHING for you, you gotta manage your mana pool and attackers defenders and really everything all by yourself, just like irl, so you gotta know all the rules or risk breaking them without you knowing


----------



## Sansa (Apr 12, 2013)

Cop, 2nd pentakill in 2 days.

I am Nostradamus.


----------



## Sansa (Apr 12, 2013)

Saint really jungled every single champion?

Dat Saint


----------



## Amrun (Apr 12, 2013)

I used to play Nasus years ago and everyone told me he was a crap champ. 

Now he's everywhere.


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Apr 12, 2013)

Amrun said:


> I used to play Nasus years ago and everyone told me he was a crap champ.
> 
> Now he's everywhere.



He was a crap champ years ago. Its because of his recent buff, he can farm the jungle well and the meta of "speed and slows" make him viable now. Don't get me wrong, I love Nasus and I played him too but before the boost he wasn't that viable.

Lol the shoutcaster called Wildturtle cop because he's playing MF.

I like Curse but why does Cop not farm well compare to other ADC >_> He's always behind and I don't get why.


----------



## Infamy (Apr 12, 2013)

Everyone using Renek Nasus now


----------



## Sansa (Apr 12, 2013)

Renekton Nasus is so obnoxious.

Not enough HP?
Let me ulti and gain another life bar.


----------



## Darth (Apr 12, 2013)

Didi said:


> I play MTG
> 
> 
> Then there's cockatrice, which is a freeware program which lets you make decks from all the possible cards, and play against others
> However, you can't use this without being HIGHLY familiar with all the rules, as this progam won't do ANYTHING for you, you gotta manage your mana pool and attackers defenders and really everything all by yourself, just like irl, so you gotta know all the rules or risk breaking them without you knowing



this sounds perfect for me! Ty Didi. <3


Also, TSAAAYM. easy victory against curse. voyboy got shut down in lane pretty hard and saint never did anything ever despite getting an early lead on theoddone by securing both blue buffs. dyrus and turtle carried that game pretty hard by having the most cs and kills. 

regi made some retarded engages and tbh i thought his diana wasn't that great this game but it was still better than Jacky's khaz who only ever wanted to splitpush but never actually got anything out of it. 

gg tsm.


----------



## OS (Apr 12, 2013)

Imagine if they replaced Regi. Even his team thinks he's doing bad.


----------



## Infamy (Apr 12, 2013)

Jiyeon said:


> Renekton Nasus is so obnoxious.
> 
> Not enough HP?
> Let me ulti and gain another life bar.



Its the AOE that's so good


----------



## Amrun (Apr 12, 2013)

Curse just got smashed.


----------



## Infamy (Apr 12, 2013)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EYhTU2tAtTI[/YOUTUBE]
Has everyone here seen this already?


----------



## Darth (Apr 12, 2013)

yeah that game was really just jacky, saint, and cop underperforming hard. 

jacky got an early advantage over dyrus by getting fb off him, but he still lost lane and was losing in cs the entire time. 

saint got an early advantage over oddone by taking 3 buffs, but he never ganked a lane once and evaporated in team fights. Pretty much did absolutely nothing ever. 

Cop's positioning was HORRID in that game. the last two team fights he pretty much facechecked a gator. didn't try to kite at all. and every single time diana rushed him he wasted ult and flash pointlessly. not to mention that level 1 cleanse that he accidentally blew probably hurt him a lot in lane. 

yeah curse did not play that well at all.


----------



## Darth (Apr 12, 2013)

[YOUTUBE]cz7TWpRXyRY[/YOUTUBE]

holy shit i fucking hate this guy.


----------



## Darth (Apr 12, 2013)

like the fucking cut video editing tech he's using is SPAMMY AS FUCK. 

wtf mang how can people watch videos like this. fucking get a seizure.


----------



## Ichi Sagato (Apr 12, 2013)

Darth said:


> Mid's one of my favorite roles to play so I do!



Sounds good to me. You up for a match now?


----------



## Sephiroth (Apr 12, 2013)

Hate having to see the new layout before logging in.


----------



## Sansa (Apr 12, 2013)

Darth said:


> yeah that game was really just jacky, saint, and cop underperforming hard.
> 
> jacky got an early advantage over dyrus by getting fb off him, but he still lost lane and was losing in cs the entire time.
> 
> ...


It was just down to them relying on Elementz to land the hook on xpecial or wildturtle.

None of them were beefy while they were facing a Renekton Nasus combo.

Jacky, Saint, and Cop should've done a lot better.

Cop also has a tendency to leave lane and wander about the map missing CS.


----------



## Maerala (Apr 12, 2013)

Really wanna buy Cassiopeia but I have so many mids already and no reliable junglers/top laners. 

Her win rate is also through the floor.


----------



## Sansa (Apr 12, 2013)

I want Vi.

So many good champs are 6.3 omg.

Do I get Vi, Elise, Kha'Zix, or Draven?

So many choices


----------



## Infamy (Apr 12, 2013)

Get Draaaaaaaaaven


----------



## Sasori (Apr 12, 2013)

Darth said:


> like the fucking cut video editing tech he's using is SPAMMY AS FUCK.
> 
> wtf mang how can people watch videos like this. fucking get a seizure.


I find it hilarious.


----------



## Sansa (Apr 12, 2013)

I need another top laner though.

I have Trynd, Kayle, Cho'Gath, Shen, Akali, and Evelynn for top but my actual champion pool is small.

Out of all of those champions i can only play Shen, Akali, Cho'Gath, and Trynd well.


----------



## Vaeny (Apr 13, 2013)

Go to bed.
Wake up 7 hours later.

4 new pages in thread


----------



## Sansa (Apr 13, 2013)

For anyone who's a jungle main and has played Vi jungle, how good is her camp clear?


----------



## αce (Apr 13, 2013)

hahahahaha
wanna beat crs
just pick on bot lane



st god has spoken
cop is shit


----------



## Vaeny (Apr 13, 2013)

αce said:


> hahahahaha
> wanna beat crs
> just pick on bot lane
> 
> ...



Chefmentz is sub par too.


----------



## αce (Apr 13, 2013)

elementz is terrible
that is known to all
people are under the impression that cop is good though


----------



## Vaeny (Apr 13, 2013)

Aceuuuuuuuuuuu


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Apr 13, 2013)

> Cop also has a tendency to leave lane and wander about the map missing CS.



He really shouldn't. He doesn't have to leave lane for any reason unless it's for dragon calls. But oh well.

The blue buff dance did cost them the game but sending Jacky against Dyrus was questionable. I feel they lost this during champion select actually, they did ban out Saintvicious but he played Nautilus... He had other options. They took Cop's MF as well. It was a sight to see Voyboy's Akali but he fell short because of Wildturtle's zoning.


----------



## Maerala (Apr 13, 2013)

Was playing a lower level game (29~) where a jungling Yi told the team only noob junglers take Smite.


----------



## Shock Therapy (Apr 13, 2013)

αce said:


> hahahahaha
> wanna beat crs
> just pick on bot lane
> 
> ...



elementz is awful - godlift 2013


----------



## Cronos (Apr 13, 2013)

clg


----------



## Magic (Apr 13, 2013)

Godaime Hokage said:


> Was playing a lower level game (29~) where a jungling Yi told the team only noob junglers take Smite.


Smite is useless in Team fight. NOOB


----------



## MrChubz (Apr 13, 2013)

Jiyeon said:


> For anyone who's a jungle main and has played Vi jungle, how good is her camp clear?



It's solid. She has an auto attack reset that you can do twice that does aoe damage and also an attack speed steroid. Although imo of the utility bruiser junglers (Xin, Jarvan, Volibear, ect...) she's probably one of the weakest.



αce said:


> hahahahaha
> wanna beat crs
> just pick on bot lane
> 
> ...



The last time I watched Curse scrim I was watching it from SV's stream. He was trying his hardest to convince Elementz to play someone other then Lulu or Thresh in champ select. When he went with Thresh anyways Saint looked like he was going to get up and punch him.


----------



## Darth (Apr 13, 2013)

Elementz wasvknown for his janna/bliz/fid supports back in s2. I mean he has a good champ pool and he's obviously not a bad player, hes just stuck in a comfort zone right now that he doesnt want to leave. 

Curse may have lost a few games recently but lets not forget they're still first place in the lcs. Obviously their team's synergy is very strong and you can really only bash them so mich until you notice that it stops mattering.


----------



## Vaeny (Apr 13, 2013)

Hady forgot to log off a public computer.

GG


----------



## Darth (Apr 13, 2013)

Jiyeon said:


> For anyone who's a jungle main and has played Vi jungle, how good is her camp clear?



Pretty dam fast. And she takes very little damage from jungle if you play it right.


----------



## Vaeny (Apr 13, 2013)

My match history is now the League of Draven.


----------



## Vaeny (Apr 13, 2013)

Well, this is the first time in a long ass time where I've been completely crushed by another ADC player at bot.

Felt weird to get stomped so hard by Vayne as Draven, my inexperience as Draven was showing, only 10 games with him after all.

Good to keep my head in the game though.


----------



## Darth (Apr 13, 2013)

Vae said:


> Hady forgot to log off a public computer.
> 
> GG



Wtf wat happened?


----------



## Seraphoenix (Apr 13, 2013)

Darth said:


> yea bro i'm good with that.
> 
> also seraphoenix i see u lurking come in here and post your summoner name so we can all ridicule you for your bad kda.
> 
> just kidding.



hahaha I only started a few months ago, haven't started ranked yet. tbh I'm a bit apprehensive since all my friends tell me its either leavers or feeders. so yeah I'm probably way less skilled than anybody in this thread. my name is Seraphoenix7 on euW. I would be happy to spectate or even play with any of you. I could use some critique.

I play top mostly followed by mid and jungle. when playing ranked, is it best to master a role or be kinda good at all roles?  I've heard its best to play mid or jungle since you have better map control. is that true?


----------



## Gogeta (Apr 13, 2013)

TBH if you are good at any role you will climb

It's harder to do so with top/bot than mid/jungle though.

They say that about mid/jungle because they can roam both lanes, while top can really only roam mid without losing much CS top.

I'd say it's best to master a certain champion who can play multiple roles and play on multiple lanes

According to WAD (i think) it's easiest to climb up by jungling


Low ELO YoloQ is about facerolling other lanes and pushing turrets/taking objectives.

Then again this is the same in high ELO but you don't have to babysit the lanes 24/7 and people seem to show some intelligence. WAD SAID SO, HE IS THE WITCH


----------



## Darth (Apr 13, 2013)

I think top is a decent place to carry from to get through the early stages.


----------



## Wesley (Apr 13, 2013)

I've made it to Silver III using Nami as support.  I'd like to try AP Nami just to see how it is.


----------



## αce (Apr 13, 2013)

korean ogn is so much better than lcs from na and eu
i woke up just in time to  catch my all time favourite team (blaze) play

ambition unofficial penta on khazix


----------



## Vaeny (Apr 13, 2013)

αce said:


> korean ogn is so much better than lcs from na and eu
> i woke up just in time to  catch my all time favourite team (blaze) play
> 
> ambition unofficial penta on khazix



I told you this already.


Also, Locodoco is in the lead for ADC All Star votes in Korea.



LOCO VS LIFT, LETS DO IT ALL STAR.


----------



## Darth (Apr 13, 2013)

Wat? Is loco rly that good a an adc? 

Who knew..


----------



## αce (Apr 13, 2013)

loco is actually really good
but i still think pray or score should go
he got all the fangirls cheering for him when his face appeared on screen


popularity contest


----------



## αce (Apr 13, 2013)

so looks like for now


maknoon
insec
ambition
locodoco
madlife


yup that team is fucking op
but the we/ig combo is still going to fuck kids up


----------



## Vaeny (Apr 13, 2013)

I dunno man, all of those can match the WE/iG guys in their roles.

And Korea has the hive mind


----------



## Darth (Apr 13, 2013)

Imo NA's all star team is actually very strong. Hope they do well.


----------



## Vaeny (Apr 13, 2013)

Only thing I'd change about NAs All Star is Patoy instead of Xpecial.


----------



## Sansa (Apr 13, 2013)

Shaco is so powerful at level 3 still


----------



## Vaeny (Apr 13, 2013)

Is Veigar a bad champ to carry games as? It felt like he couldn't do enough just because the rest of his team lost lanes.

Both teams had a single major carry, frustrating as hell. Veigar had around 1.1k AP at the end of the game.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Apr 13, 2013)

Gogeta said:
			
		

> According to WAD (i think) it's easiest to climb up by jungling



u spelled "playing akali" wrong

in all srsnss tho

i dont recommend jungling to carry urself unless ur gonna do scumbag shit and play carry junglers and monopolize blue buff to urself 

or if ur duo'ing with a strong solo lane or just laying all ur cards on one of the solos and camping them

laners are too bad at lower ELOs to reliably carry with a jungler


----------



## Seraphoenix (Apr 13, 2013)

Gogeta said:


> TBH if you are good at any role you will climb
> 
> It's harder to do so with top/bot than mid/jungle though.
> 
> ...



hmmm here are the champions I normally play that I think are viable competitively: 

Top: Jax(fav champ) jayce(2nd fav) , zed, elise, kha zix, irelia, darius,nasus

mid: Diana (Diana>>>>akali and katarina) ,  kha, zed 

jungle: Diana, xin, irelia( works well), jax,elise,nasus 

so by that criteria I should be playing jax, elise,Diana, kha zix,zed and nasus. any of them banned a lot? 

on a sidenote I've heard misaya has never lost a competitive game as twisted fate? is this true? if it is how the Fuck is that possible?


----------



## OS (Apr 13, 2013)

So Riot is beginning to tease the Ezreal and Lux shipping with the new dialogue from the Howling abyss merchants.

And apparently Vi having a sister is a secret.


----------



## Sansa (Apr 13, 2013)

MF decided to be a little bitch and rage quit after she got caught in the enemy jungle and blamed the team for her dying when she was somewhere she shouldn't have been.


----------



## Seraphoenix (Apr 13, 2013)

WAD said:


> u spelled "playing akali" wrong
> 
> in all srsnss tho
> 
> ...



so what do you suggest, mid? or like you said camp a winning lane?


----------



## Wesley (Apr 13, 2013)

Ezeral's a no good slacking bum.  He's only successful at anything because he lucked out with a magic trinket and has alot of natural talent.  Garen, as a true-blooded Demacian would have reason to hold him in contempt.


----------



## αce (Apr 13, 2013)

win your lane so hard that the enemy laner becomes useless
winning cs isn't enough in silver


----------



## Vaeny (Apr 13, 2013)

αce said:


> win your lane so hard that the enemy laner becomes useless
> winning cs isn't enough in silver



Dunno, if you're up by 100 CS you're good to go.

But yeah, kills are more important in silver than actual CS, mainly because people don't know what to do when they're 2 levels behind.


----------



## Darth (Apr 13, 2013)

Seraphoenix said:


> so what do you suggest, mid? or like you said camp a winning lane?



WAD's recipe to success in solo queue has pretty much been the following;


*Spam Akali top or mid whenever possible.

*When you dont manage to get a solo lane ask for jungle play Nasus, Jarvan, Xin, or Volibear. (Keep in mind he's hilariously mediocre with Xin and Voli)

*Never play bot lane cause fuck bot lane. If forced to play bot lane, pick a hard initiate heavy cc support like leona or alistar.  Or if you feel your adc might dc pick support zyra and win lane 1v2 np.

And that more or less got him Diamond. Interesting I know.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Apr 13, 2013)

im not mediocre with voli

0-2

i str8 suck with him


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Apr 13, 2013)

also hilariously i dont think i have any ranked games on zyra

thats just something i messed around with when i was still playing normals

i should play it though ive seen some support zyras carry really hard


----------



## Darth (Apr 13, 2013)

oh dude i totally forgot about shen. .

yeah shen's op play that guy and win a lot.


----------



## αce (Apr 13, 2013)

someone carry me into silver 4
need to win next two promotional games and i don't have the courage to yolo queue


----------



## Vaeny (Apr 13, 2013)

''It's a good thing they took Malunoo back, 6 months ago he was the best jungler in the world'' - Diamondprox 2013.


----------



## Darth (Apr 13, 2013)

αce said:


> someone carry me into silver 4
> need to win next two promotional games and i don't have the courage to yolo queue



ask wad. 

if all else fails, i'll do it. 

but imo you'd stand a better chance with wad.


----------



## Gogeta (Apr 13, 2013)

WAD said:


> u spelled "playing akali" wrong
> 
> in all srsnss tho
> 
> ...



You said it's jungling in HIGH ELO because the laners aren't retarded

I don't recall saying jungling is best at low ELO



Seraphoenix said:


> hmmm here are the champions I normally play that I think are viable competitively:
> 
> Top: Jax(fav champ) jayce(2nd fav) , zed, elise, kha zix, irelia, darius,nasus
> 
> ...



There are two ways to carry a low ELO game.

First is to choose an aggressive champion, get an early lead quickly and faceroll other lanes. However, with an aggressive/early game champion, you must push lanes, get turrets and objectives as fast as possible.
I used to do this with Jarvan and it didn't work because no matter how hard i was facerolling, team would still farm wraiths after baron for example.


Second way is to pick a late game champ, and, well, faceroll with him late game because people at low ELO simply DO NOT know how to end games. I wouldn't say Nasus is a perfect pick, because you can be easily denied even if you are, say, gold material or something. 
Many have said that for top lane at least, Irelia is a really good champ to raise ELO. I'd say champs with equally as good if not better late game such as Jax would also be good.


Although if you are good with Trundle you'll still rise. It really doesn't matter. Counterpicks don't matter. If you are a good player you'll rise.


----------



## Vaeny (Apr 13, 2013)

Alex Ich is a slippery son of a bitch.

As said by Deman


----------



## Vaeny (Apr 13, 2013)

WHAT DID YOU WRITE DARTH, I SEE THE DELETED MESSAGE!


----------



## Darth (Apr 13, 2013)

its a secret


----------



## Vaeny (Apr 13, 2013)

I wanted to know.


----------



## Sansa (Apr 13, 2013)

I think I'm gonna buy Olaf.

I don't have any man mode champions.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Apr 13, 2013)

that might be indicative of something


----------



## Darth (Apr 13, 2013)

WAD said:


> that might be indicative of something



As if the avatars werent a dead giveawy lol. 

Jieyon I honeslty wouldnt recommend playing current Olaf. I believe he has the second lowest winrate in the game or something nonsensical like that. If you want a real manmode champ play a Demacian thats not Lux.


----------



## Gogeta (Apr 13, 2013)

Jarvan, Jax, Darius, Pantheon, Draven, Jayce, Nasus, Renekton, Rengar and WW are manly as fuck

Pick, Jiyeon


----------



## Sajin (Apr 13, 2013)

Also pink Taric


----------



## Gogeta (Apr 13, 2013)

If we are taking pink Taric into account

Ez too


----------



## Sajin (Apr 13, 2013)

Ez doesnt have a nearly good enough skin though


----------



## αce (Apr 13, 2013)

im on skype with wad
someone calls him
i think im hearing a live drug deal


----------



## αce (Apr 13, 2013)

> Ez doesnt have a nearly good enough skin though



explorer is okay


----------



## αce (Apr 13, 2013)

i should be able to play definitely not blitzcrank is blitz is banned


----------



## Darth (Apr 13, 2013)

αce said:


> i should be able to play definitely not blitzcrank is blitz is banned



old joke is old

and EG is beating fnatic what?


----------



## αce (Apr 13, 2013)

fuck you
and even eg has good games


----------



## Darth (Apr 13, 2013)

Against 1st seed?

I mean I always had faith but so many people (you ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) included) have lost faith in EG again and again. 

Froggen, Wickd, and Pete carrying this game hard.


----------



## Darth (Apr 13, 2013)

LOL FROGGEN WITH THE BACKDOOR

XPEKE!!!!!


----------



## Didi (Apr 13, 2013)

fuck yes


EG still has it


I knew it


Dat froggen doing a peke 



Glorious game overall, complete control throughout the game


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Apr 13, 2013)

i would be careful to say eg is back

snoopeh was still terrible that game


----------



## αce (Apr 13, 2013)

lol dat froggen xpeke
to be fair though he had creeps unlike xpeke that one time
he woulda just died straight up otherwise


----------



## Darth (Apr 13, 2013)

WAD said:


> i would be careful to say eg is back
> 
> snoopeh was still terrible that game



snoopeh really only made one mistake that game. other than that he actually played relatively well.


----------



## Sansa (Apr 13, 2013)

Gogeta said:


> Jarvan, Jax, Darius, Pantheon, Draven, Jayce, Nasus, Renekton, Rengar and WW are manly as fuck
> 
> Pick, Jiyeon



Played WW a few times, don't like him.

I want J4, but he's too expensive.

Nasus is a little shit.

I think I'll buy Xin.


----------



## Cronos (Apr 13, 2013)

nooooo eg

i wanted WOLVES to get 4th

Nooooooooooooo


----------



## Darth (Apr 13, 2013)

Alex playing Karthus?

Not enough farm.


----------



## Darth (Apr 13, 2013)

gambit winning 4v5's vs AAA. 

Karthus is fucking op tbh imo


----------



## Sansa (Apr 13, 2013)

Actually, I think I'm gonna buy Nid.

I've wanted to buy her for a really long time.


----------



## Gogeta (Apr 13, 2013)

Jiyeon said:


> Played WW a few times, don't like him.
> 
> I want J4, but he's too expensive.
> 
> ...



WAD got to diamond playing Nasus

Your statement is simply invalid


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Apr 13, 2013)

that was a really gg


----------



## Sajin (Apr 13, 2013)

Lol Jieyon, just make up your mind already


----------



## Darth (Apr 13, 2013)

WAD said:


> that was a really gg



yeah that game was insane.


----------



## Darth (Apr 13, 2013)

whoa, i just realized that if either dig or tsm win their next two games and curse loses their next two games, all three teams could potentially be tied for first place. 

sounds exciting.


----------



## Sansa (Apr 13, 2013)

Gogeta said:


> WAD got to diamond playing Nasus
> 
> Your statement is simply invalid


I meant that he's annoying.


----------



## Gogeta (Apr 13, 2013)

Jiyeon said:


> I meant that he's annoying.



Oh, pardon me then

Do you approve of him, then?


----------



## Muk (Apr 13, 2013)

anyone else experiencing random lag spikes during the game? i've been having them multiple times in my games since the recent update

finally got better internet. anyone wanna play on NA?

id: zombiectwo


----------



## Darth (Apr 13, 2013)

Muk said:


> anyone else experiencing random lag spikes during the game? i've been having them multiple times in my games since the recent update



yeah riot has acknowledged the issue and is working on a fix. 

something to do with their servers probably. Shouldn't be a problem for too long.


----------



## αce (Apr 13, 2013)

> *Against 1st seed?*
> 
> I mean I always had faith but so many people (you ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) included) have lost faith in EG again and again.
> 
> Froggen, Wickd, and Pete carrying this game hard.



clg beat first seed
clg is good?
no. they had a good game

eg still trash. beating first seed doesn't make you automatically good


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Apr 13, 2013)

I'm unsure how we won this game...

Lulu/GP/Nasus/MF/Leona(me) vs. Jax/Ziggs/Shaco/Varus/Nunu 

But okay.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Apr 13, 2013)

well

1. MF/Leona OP as fuck

2. GP ult OP as fuck (esp with 1)

3. Lulu OP as fuck

4. hello this is dog

5. shaco sucks in 5v5

6. varus is overrated


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Apr 13, 2013)

WAD said:


> well
> 
> 1. MF/Leona OP as fuck
> 
> ...



1. Can't deny that
2. GP Mid though...? Yeah I guess he wins over those mages. Oranges OP
3. Lulu top dominated 4-0 out of lane. Da faq.
4. Yeah.
5. His ganks failed somehow.
6. Varus/Nunu didn't work.


----------



## Lord Genome (Apr 13, 2013)

lulu top is op


----------



## Maerala (Apr 13, 2013)

My lifelong dream.


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Apr 13, 2013)




----------



## Sansa (Apr 13, 2013)

Gogeta said:


> Oh, pardon me then
> 
> Do you approve of him, then?



I don't approve of people picking Nasus against me.

Nasus is a bitch, his brother man modes harder.


----------



## Darth (Apr 13, 2013)

omg riot pls


----------



## Sansa (Apr 13, 2013)

Isn't that just a custom skin?


----------



## Darth (Apr 13, 2013)

Jiyeon said:


> Isn't that just a custom skin?





**


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Apr 13, 2013)

i fucking forgot my own rule:

never play ranked on weekends

jesus

christ


----------



## Sansa (Apr 13, 2013)

I'd rather have riot make the SNSD Ahri skin.


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Apr 13, 2013)

WTF? I have a hextech sion skin. IDR ever buying that or anyone gifting me that.


----------



## Magic (Apr 13, 2013)

yo, is it safe to use custom skins?


----------



## αce (Apr 13, 2013)

yes im pretty sure its safe to use custom skins


----------



## Didi (Apr 13, 2013)

WAD said:


> i fucking forgot my own rule:
> 
> never play ranked on weekends
> 
> ...



dude I even reminded you today LOL


----------



## Magic (Apr 13, 2013)

Santi you up for a game later? Like 11 pm.


----------



## Raidoton (Apr 13, 2013)

A lot of people complain because their game crashes when they use custom skins, so it's a bit risky. But Riot is okay with it if you mean that.


----------



## Raidoton (Apr 13, 2013)

Demonic Shaman said:


> WTF? I have a hextech sion skin. IDR ever buying that or anyone gifting me that.


How did you get traditional Karma? Was it ever sold?

lol


----------



## Darth (Apr 13, 2013)

oops nevermind. it finally loaded. 



not bad.


----------



## Sansa (Apr 13, 2013)

I'VE DECIDED.

I'm buying Vi.


----------



## Sansa (Apr 13, 2013)

Riot please


----------



## Magic (Apr 13, 2013)

Very ecchi *shakes head*


----------



## Amrun (Apr 13, 2013)

She looks soooo much like Sakura.


----------



## Sansa (Apr 13, 2013)

Looking like Sakura is a good thing.


----------



## Amrun (Apr 13, 2013)

I didn't say it was bad.  I just can't look at her and not see Sakura.


----------



## Bioness (Apr 13, 2013)

Darth said:


> oops nevermind. it finally loaded.
> 
> 
> 
> not bad.



124 skins, what the fuck.



RemChu said:


> yo, is it safe to use custom skins?



I think you mean to say "Is there a point to using custom skins".

The answer is no.


----------



## Amrun (Apr 13, 2013)

BIONESS

PLAY WITH ME OR SOMETHING


----------



## Bioness (Apr 13, 2013)

I'm logging in now, or something.

I'm trying out this Elophant thingy.


----------



## Darth (Apr 13, 2013)

Bioness said:


> 124 skins, what the fuck.



yeah i'm awesome i know. 

also that custom vi skin splash looks absolutely terrible. Her classic splash looks infinitely better.


----------



## Magic (Apr 13, 2013)

mmm add me ill paly with yall

RemChu


----------



## Magic (Apr 13, 2013)

Amrun nice username... sexy characters in it.


----------



## Amrun (Apr 13, 2013)

Thanks.  I didn't realize what a pain they'd be when adding friends, though...


----------



## Magic (Apr 13, 2013)

Amrun sounds cute

uguu


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Apr 13, 2013)

412 skins? Really? I seriously wonder how much money that is.


----------



## OS (Apr 13, 2013)

I now realize a bit why riven is op when you know how to play her. The other team being tanky was an ass pain though with randuins on olaf and rengar. Thank god they didn't have much cc and Fiora raped anus.


----------



## Magic (Apr 13, 2013)

Mmmm bear meat


----------



## Sansa (Apr 13, 2013)

I should have enough IP to buy Vi by next week Friday.


----------



## αce (Apr 13, 2013)

reapered owning kids with vlad
only 1k viewers
na best


----------



## Santí (Apr 13, 2013)

RemChu said:


> Santi you up for a game later? Like 11 pm.



Depends if my Internet comes back by the time I get home. It's been gone since this morning, and I'll probably be home by 11:30'ish, so we'll see.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Apr 13, 2013)

ill be down for a few games too maybe


----------



## αce (Apr 13, 2013)

im down for games at 11
message me on skype wad if u play
still doing shit atm


----------



## Sansa (Apr 13, 2013)

Actually, if I get to at least 4k IP before I go to sleep, I could get her in the next 2 days.


----------



## Darth (Apr 13, 2013)

i'm done for the night. finally won a game yay! 

lux op.


----------



## αce (Apr 13, 2013)

reapered outplaying kids so hard
zzzzzzzzzz


----------



## Jungle (Apr 13, 2013)

There is an Obama symbol on the thread?

You find things at NF.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Apr 13, 2013)

ur name is jungle


----------



## Sansa (Apr 13, 2013)

Just one shot a Syndra as Veigar


----------



## αce (Apr 13, 2013)

veigar one shotting an ap? unheard of.
on another note, this ashe on reapered stream is making big plays


----------



## αce (Apr 13, 2013)

although this based god lee is making it his sole mission in the universe to fuck up reapereds life


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Apr 13, 2013)

I remember I wrote why I think Soraka is horrible for solo que, but I have a 80% win rate with Soraka.

Meh. I still dislike her but when I see their team is all poke I decided to play Soraka.


----------



## Sansa (Apr 13, 2013)

αce said:


> veigar one shotting an ap? unheard of.
> on another note, this ashe on reapered stream is making big plays



I know he's supposed to one shot AP carries but, when you actually do it you kind of chuckle when you see your ulti delete their hp bar.


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Apr 14, 2013)

Welp. Promotional series got a Shen/Nasus/Maokai/Thresh/Kogmaw. We're vsing Cait/Soraka/Anivia/Singed/Xin Zhao.

I'm having my doubts but we'll see.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Apr 14, 2013)

protect the kogmaw

also

u have thresh


----------



## Amrun (Apr 14, 2013)

I DEMAND TO KNOW IF IT'S DARTH OR WAD LOGGED INTO OTAKUWAHTEVER

AND WHY THEY HAVE NOT RESPONDED TO OUR REQUEST

THE END


----------



## Sansa (Apr 14, 2013)

Better hope Caitlyn completely dumpsters Kog'Maw and makes him useless.


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Apr 14, 2013)

WAD said:


> protect the kogmaw
> 
> also
> 
> u have thresh



We lost. Our Kog'maw, the only source of damage, DC'd at the start of the game for 10 minutes. Plus Shen mid does not work. At all. And Nasus top just got dumpstered by their Singed.

Idk, I think when I have a bad feeling about a game. It ends up being a loss.


----------



## Santí (Apr 14, 2013)

Alright, I'm home and my net is back up .


----------



## Vaeny (Apr 14, 2013)

Can't carry friends hard enough as Jax 

Apparently Udyr was a Diamond player though.


----------



## Maerala (Apr 14, 2013)

Demonic Shaman said:


> I'm having my doubts





Demonic Shaman said:


> We lost.



WELL WITH THAT ATTITUDE


----------



## Magic (Apr 14, 2013)

Even though we lost, that last game was intense.
ggs

I should play Akali more...so ez mode.


----------



## Amrun (Apr 14, 2013)

We should have won that... :/

That was a really good game for you.  You really should play Akali more.


----------



## Magic (Apr 14, 2013)

I stopped playing her because it was boring spamming r to win (in my level range)


----------



## Magic (Apr 14, 2013)

Am I the only one who gets like a buzz playing competitive games....

I should probably see a therapist...


----------



## Amrun (Apr 14, 2013)

Of course not.  LoL wouldn't exist otherwise.


----------



## Vaeny (Apr 14, 2013)

We were losing this game so hard, 1-7 in lane cause Blitz grabs have too big of a hitbox 

Comebacks 101, Fiddle ult, Varus AoE, Yi resets.

OP.


----------



## Misuzu (Apr 14, 2013)

Ahh really LoL makes me really angry :< In every game I have one afk or a leaver .. But always in ranked, I dont get it .. Well.. next try xD


----------



## Gogeta (Apr 14, 2013)

AFK or a leaver? Really?


----------



## Misuzu (Apr 14, 2013)

Yes why? A one who goes a afk in the base and a one who leaves the game ;D


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Apr 14, 2013)

Amrun said:


> I DEMAND TO KNOW IF IT'S DARTH OR WAD LOGGED INTO OTAKUWAHTEVER
> 
> AND WHY THEY HAVE NOT RESPONDED TO OUR REQUEST
> 
> THE END



its probably one of darths irl nakama

he whores that account



RemChu said:


> Even though we lost, that last game was intense.
> ggs
> 
> I should play Akali more...so ez mode.



akali op as fuck



Misuzu said:


> Ahh really LoL makes me really angry :< In every game I have one afk or a leaver .. But always in ranked, I dont get it .. Well.. next try xD





Gogeta said:


> AFK or a leaver? Really?





Misuzu said:


> Yes why? A one who goes a afk in the base and a one who leaves the game ;D



outplayed son


----------



## Muk (Apr 14, 2013)

someone add me to their NA friendlist xD
i don't feel like solo leveling xD
zombiectwo is my id on na


----------



## Wesley (Apr 14, 2013)

Silver II qualifying series!


----------



## Darth (Apr 14, 2013)

Wes might get to gold by only playing Mordekaiser and Nami. 

Hella respect.


----------



## Vaeny (Apr 14, 2013)

Gold before me? I'm gonna cut wrists, brb.


----------



## Darth (Apr 14, 2013)

AHAHAHA XJ9 GOT PERMABANNED AHAHAHAHA


----------



## Didi (Apr 14, 2013)

Darth said:


> AHAHAHA XJ9 GOT PERMABANNED AHAHAHAHA



GLORIOUS JUSTICE


----------



## Darth (Apr 14, 2013)

ALSO WTF CHAOX'S MOM WHY

[YOUTUBE]kNSsYM5H3CU[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Wesley (Apr 14, 2013)

Cleared the series!  2nd game was a mess.  Could have won it, but our initiators clearly had downs syndrome.  We have two inhibs down and were working top over.  Instead of letting the minions do the work for us, they kept rushing in, leaving the support and carries unprotected.  We should have won, but they just had no concept of teamwork.

Game 3 could have been a loss since our mid and top players developed a god complex and kept trying to solo the opposing team.  3 to 1 kill ratios and these morons didn't seem to realize that one team fight lossed after 50 minutes of farm could cost us the game.  Killing opposing players doesn't make them weaker.  It simply slows them down!


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Apr 14, 2013)

WAD said:


> i would be careful to say eg is back
> 
> snoopeh was still terrible that game


----------



## Darth (Apr 14, 2013)

lol wickd lost them that not snoopeh.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Apr 14, 2013)

no im emphasizing the first line from when they beat fnatic yesterday that people assumed they'd be out of their slump now


----------



## Darth (Apr 14, 2013)

to be fair, the Giants have beaten Gambit twice in the lcs.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Apr 14, 2013)

doesnt change the fact that EG played badly


----------



## αce (Apr 14, 2013)

so like
vae you're becoming foreign


----------



## Darth (Apr 14, 2013)

WAD said:


> doesnt change the fact that EG played badly



Perhaps.

They're still only one win away from being tied for 3rd place though. Overall in the lcs they're not doing so badly. Compared to their s2 stats people have expected more from them, but I don't think they're in so big of a slump at the moment.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Apr 14, 2013)

Darth said:


> Perhaps.
> 
> They're still only one win away from being tied for 3rd place though. Overall in the lcs they're not doing so badly. Compared to their s2 stats people have expected more from them,* but I don't think they're in so big of a slump at the moment.*


----------



## Darth (Apr 14, 2013)

wat's that giant green pixel with the accusing eyes?

hey mang. i see u there


----------



## Lord Genome (Apr 14, 2013)

rofl this denial


----------



## Vaeny (Apr 14, 2013)

Well Ace, someone had to take Kyles spot while he's gone.

Since I'm already hated, I thought I'd replace him 

I also have no problem playing the closet homosexual.


----------



## αce (Apr 14, 2013)

no
no one had to take his place
leave it vacant


----------



## Darth (Apr 14, 2013)

every group has their own "kyle".

It's an unavoidable fact of life.


----------



## Vaeny (Apr 14, 2013)

Hady understands.


----------



## Gogeta (Apr 14, 2013)

Rengar pick


----------



## Vaeny (Apr 14, 2013)

WAD carries with AP Zac.


----------



## Magic (Apr 14, 2013)

Is kyle the annoying dog guy?


----------



## Sansa (Apr 14, 2013)

4k.

I'm coming Vi


----------



## OS (Apr 14, 2013)

Walk in the thread like whatup I got a new set.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Apr 14, 2013)

i dont recall akali ever being that stacked

but i approve


----------



## αce (Apr 14, 2013)

welp
that was dumb
remind me never to play mid and to always restart my computer before a skype game
and gold 3 xerath shits on me zzzzz


----------



## Magic (Apr 14, 2013)

WAD said:


> i dont recall akali ever being that stacked
> 
> but i approve


Ancient Chinese secret ninja magic.


----------



## αce (Apr 14, 2013)

i dont recommend buying vi
i bought her
instant regret


----------



## OS (Apr 14, 2013)

WAD said:


> i dont recall akali ever being that stacked
> 
> but i approve


This is just some cut off. She is missing her sash that cover her bottom up.


αce said:


> i dont recommend buying vi
> i bought her
> instant regret



I did too. But then i learned to play her. Triforce on Vi OP.


----------



## Didi (Apr 14, 2013)

αce said:


> i dont recommend buying vi
> i bought her
> instant regret



Don't listen to this guy, Vi is one of the most fun to play champions in the game, her skills/combo feel so rewarding and good to use.


----------



## Maerala (Apr 14, 2013)

Won my first normal Fiora game, which was also my first game as a jungler.

6/5/6. I'll take it.


----------



## Didi (Apr 14, 2013)

clg shitting on curse in scrims again


----------



## Cronos (Apr 14, 2013)

and then losing to everyone else

dude i'm so sad


----------



## Darth (Apr 14, 2013)

lost my first game with lulu. 

7 wins 1 loss.

oh well.


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Apr 14, 2013)

Darth said:


> lost my first game with lulu.
> 
> 7 wins 1 loss.
> 
> oh well.



Lulu op nevertheless. 

Had my second promo game, our team was Jayce/Lux/Mundo/Vayne. Our last pick wasn't sure what support to play. I told her Lulu since we had a good poke going on.

Great disengage too.

"Chauster is trash" - Link


----------



## Sansa (Apr 14, 2013)

A Shaco legit scared me with a gank just now.

He just popped up out of nowhere.


----------



## Sansa (Apr 14, 2013)

How old is Link?

Like 12?


----------



## OS (Apr 14, 2013)

Shen too fun. Triforce is quite good on him.

Also, too afraid of ranked 

EDIT: Watching Phreak play Renekton is hilarious.


----------



## αce (Apr 14, 2013)

"So uhm... DJLAMBO is available, right?" -Doublelift


----------



## αce (Apr 14, 2013)

best was when he bought pickaxe first and was like "i would only do this against cop"


----------



## Maerala (Apr 14, 2013)

Should I be jungling Fiora with Ghost or Flash? Ghost synergizes well with her E but Flash is good for teh plays and escapes and such.

Inb4 Ace


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Apr 14, 2013)

ghost

so u can make da plays more


----------



## αce (Apr 14, 2013)

revive
so* when* u die u come back
np


----------



## Sansa (Apr 14, 2013)

αce said:


> "So uhm... DJLAMBO is available, right?" -Doublelift





αce said:


> best was when he bought pickaxe first and was like "i would only do this against cop"



Double is such a scumbag.
But you gotta love him.

Doublegod 2013.



αce said:


> revive
> so* when* u die u come back
> np


I only run revive when I wanna troll.


----------



## Magic (Apr 14, 2013)

Didn't know people used revive. Like shocked.


----------



## αce (Apr 14, 2013)

revive teleport karthus will always be the king


----------



## Sansa (Apr 14, 2013)

Revive is like fucking 10 minute cooldown.

It's worthless.


----------



## Maerala (Apr 14, 2013)

Got first blood and godlike before first death. New main sensing I?

Eat my frilly French turds, Ace.

Gotta work on my cs though. Jungling is hard.


----------



## αce (Apr 14, 2013)

chauster: dude its 2v1 cait mid and you're eve
link: yeah i need practice
chauster: dude its not practics ur just gonna get analed
link: guess i need practice getting analed
aphro: dude, if you need practice im right here


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Apr 14, 2013)




----------



## αce (Apr 14, 2013)

HAHAHAHAHA


----------



## Sansa (Apr 14, 2013)

Doublegod has spoken 

Why does Cop think he's trash


----------



## αce (Apr 14, 2013)

i wonder why


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Apr 14, 2013)

Jiyeon said:


> Doublegod has spoken
> 
> Why does Cop think he's trash



Cause they're not good with 2 v 2. Which is the reason for their scrims, Voyboy was telling Cop and Elemz to practice it and not to back out. They lost, cause yeah they lost bot lane. But they still need to work on their 2 v 2. 

Cop gets so behind on farm though  he really needs to focus on farming and not too much on wandering around.

I also lol at Cop telling Doublelift "don't first blood me please"


----------



## Sansa (Apr 14, 2013)

Cop really has to get his wandering under control, he leaves lane and lets the other person free farm so frequently.

I was watching doublegod's stream and scumbag hotshot stole link's quad.


----------



## αce (Apr 14, 2013)

and doubelift isn't even aggro
against tsm bot lane they probably get fucked hard unless they ban draven


----------



## Vaeny (Apr 15, 2013)

I like the part where Jiyeon is calling Doublelift god, but has always been saying Cop is the best.

Lol


----------



## Sansa (Apr 15, 2013)

"Karthus doesn't exist" -Doublelift 2013


----------



## MrChubz (Apr 15, 2013)

Why is it that all commenters on LoL streams are toxic aside from Dan's commenters?


----------



## Darth (Apr 15, 2013)

Ouch. 



Poor Elementz. 


MrChubz said:


> Why is it that all commenters on LoL streams are toxic aside from Dan's commenters?



cause Dan's stream is classy as fuck.


----------



## Darth (Apr 15, 2013)

> Fun fact of the WE vs LM game in LPL : Weixiao drunk too much water before the game, and he had to be afk for 2mins during the mid-game(at 35mins mark) The whole crowd is like : wtf, why weixiao is staying in the base, did he get mad of his team? xDD its not allowed to pause the game if someone wants to go to washroom.



and WE ended up losing that game


----------



## Vaeny (Apr 15, 2013)

I'd piss myself.


----------



## Raidoton (Apr 15, 2013)

They should wear diapers like the chinese olympic athletes!


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Apr 15, 2013)

There's this drama between saint and elementz atm. Caused by doublelift of course. But saint talked behind his back and elementz is pulling the victim card. Elementz vlog was like 33 mins long while saint was about five might uses i think.

Anyways. I kind of take saints view on this. I watched both vlog and Im thinking to elementz you can't just say haters are gonna hate. I mean i actually like elementz for his work but he's not a good support compared to the rest and he needs to open his eyes. 

It was becoming painfully obvious for them that their bot lane is weak. So saint talks to doublelift and a shitstorm is created cause of a screenshot. You know. Why didn't elementz just confront saint in the first place instead of making a vlog responding to the public. The screenshot got taken down i believe but hell the drama. Better than gamecrib imo


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Apr 15, 2013)

better bench elementz


----------



## Sansa (Apr 15, 2013)

WAD said:


> better bench elementz


If Saint wanted to bench Elementz, he would've done so by now.



Demonic Shaman said:


> There's this drama between saint and elementz atm. Caused by doublelift of course. But saint talked behind his back and elementz is pulling the victim card. Elementz vlog was like 33 mins long while saint was about five might uses i think.
> 
> Anyways. I kind of take saints view on this. I watched both vlog and Im thinking to elementz you can't just say haters are gonna hate. I mean i actually like elementz for his work but he's not a good support compared to the rest and he needs to open his eyes.
> 
> It was becoming painfully obvious for them that their bot lane is weak. So saint talks to doublelift and a shitstorm is created cause of a screenshot. You know. Why didn't elementz just confront saint in the first place instead of making a vlog responding to the public. The screenshot got taken down i believe but hell the drama. Better than gamecrib imo


Elementz isn't really consistent and has a small champion pool, so he's easily banned out or gets his champions stolen from him.

He needs to work on expanding his champion pool and his overall decision making, he has a tendency to thresh hook then super man himself to them when all he needed to do was hook them.

I like Elementz, he's a good guy, but he needs work on his mechanics and such.


Edit:
Rana Du asking if Doublegod is scared to lane against Weixiao.


----------



## Gogeta (Apr 15, 2013)

There is a 1v1 tournament on EUNE soon, i'd like to ask if there is someone out there who would practice with me :3


----------



## Vaeny (Apr 15, 2013)

Gogeta said:


> There is a 1v1 tournament on EUNE soon, i'd like to ask if there is someone out there who would practice with me :3



If you can provide me with a level 30 or something acc I'll practice with you.


----------



## Didi (Apr 15, 2013)

WAD said:


> better bench elementz



I FUCKING SWEAR I WILL GET LOCUST


----------



## Cronos (Apr 15, 2013)

if i were liquid, i'd try and get bloodwater to replace elements


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Apr 15, 2013)

Gogeta said:


> There is a 1v1 tournament on EUNE soon, i'd like to ask if there is someone out there who would practice with me :3



Unfortunately i can only play on the pbe or na for 1v1. But pbe lags for you.

Lol i wouldn't want to bench elementz just yet. But elementz thinks he's good compared to the rest of na supports. Which isn't true. If he admits he isn't good and needs work, like Cop admitted, he still has a chance of improving.


----------



## Vaeny (Apr 15, 2013)

Was watching GoT on the TV
Was like
I dun recognize this episode
....
WHAT IT'S THE NEWEST EPISODE
FUCK
ABORT
ABORT


----------



## Gogeta (Apr 15, 2013)

Demonic Shaman said:


> Unfortunately i can only play on the pbe or na for 1v1. But pbe lags for you.
> 
> Lol i wouldn't want to bench elementz just yet. But elementz thinks he's good compared to the rest of na supports. Which isn't true. If he admits he isn't good and needs work, like Cop admitted, he still has a chance of improving.



I 1v1'd on PBE with Kyle. I still need practice so any kind would still be appreciated.  If you are up for it just tell me your PBE summoner name


----------



## αce (Apr 15, 2013)

Elementz Saint drama was hilarious. Basically Elementz vlog was him attempting to look morally superior to DL and then proceeded to play the victim card while at the same time telling everyone that he's consistently been one of the best players in NA. Then he makes passive agressive jabs at St.

All this at 2 a.m. in the morning and then he posts it on reddit instead of telling it to ST, who regularly calls Elementz out for being shit.


Yup, Elementz is trash.


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Apr 15, 2013)

Gogeta said:


> I 1v1'd on PBE with Kyle. I still need practice so any kind would still be appreciated.  If you are up for it just tell me your PBE summoner name



I think my PBE summoner's name is cerobladex. It's been a while since I've been on PBE. Right now I'm in school but I can probably log in later today and we can 1 v 1. 

Speaking of which, I participated in that curse 1 v 1 but I never got an email or a notification when it started. I looked at the brackets and I made it to round 3 before getting dq'd for not being there. I'm like lol, no one added me, no one emailed me or told me anything about when the match is starting.

Ah well. That tournament was messy anyways.

Edit: Elementz made excuses basically about his "Sona ults". How he was really good in season 2, how his team Crs is number one because it's not just one individual it's the whole team that made it there. But yeah that's basically his vlog. Oh and how he's got so many haters and that it's getting to him. 

News flash, everyone has haters but they learn to deal with it. Saint, Hotshot, and especially Regi have the most hate but they don't make excuses as to why they're underperforming.

As of right now, everyone is taking Elementz's side and thinks Saint is a big bully that rages on Elementz for being bad.


----------



## Gogeta (Apr 15, 2013)

Demonic Shaman said:


> I think my PBE summoner's name is cerobladex. It's been a while since I've been on PBE. Right now I'm in school but I can probably log in later today and we can 1 v 1.
> 
> Speaking of which, I participated in that curse 1 v 1 but I never got an email or a notification when it started. I looked at the brackets and I made it to round 3 before getting dq'd for not being there. I'm like lol, no one added me, no one emailed me or told me anything about when the match is starting.
> 
> Ah well. That tournament was messy anyways.



But you see

we are in a different time zone

GMT +1 here, 9 PM ATM.

Some other day, then? But thanks for the offer.


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Apr 15, 2013)

I just found out Elementz is only Plat IV. What the fuck. I thought all the pro players were at least Diamond. Or you know Plat I.


----------



## Gogeta (Apr 15, 2013)

Also i seem to be having a problem with my Jax vs Vlad match up

I faced him twice and lost horribly both times. I got no help from jungler early on despite me borderline begging them to come, when they have chosen to farm instead.

I've started with a Red Elixir early on. Even brought Vlad very low, but through pots and such he has healed up all the damage every time. Now, you might think, why not harass him constantly? Well, enemy jungler camping top (both cases, until Vlad was level 5-6), and lack of mana due to Jax's miserable mana pool early on. 

Now, why not harass him at level 6? Well, he can land his Q+E combo before i can attack a minion twice > leap > W harass him. And, after i've jumped, if i used my E, he pools. Now, the problem is, i can't duel him then because he has minions on his side, and if anything goes wrong he can just pool to his turret, Q + pots his way back to full HP. 

I tried getting Mercs + HP, or Vamp scepter, nothing worked. I have ran 21-9 against him both times, but i do not believe that was the main issue.
One problem might have been no pressure from my jungler early on, but, he just Q+E's me, and if i jump him without stun, he can duel me because of minion advantage. If i activate my E, he just pools and gets away from my stun range. If i leap with my E active, he will just pool, negating my stun easily.

Any tips?


----------



## αce (Apr 15, 2013)

Vlad shouldn't be that hard. Make sure you have MR runes and magic resist masteries. Then when you go to lane try to all in him starting at level 3. Yeah, sure, he can pool - but the cd is like 15 seconds and it costs him 20% of his current health. Just keep doing that and eventually you should force him out of lane.

Also, in regards to the minion issue, just don't push. If he really is spamming e, he's losing health and pushing the wave simultaneously.


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Apr 15, 2013)

Gogeta said:


> Also i seem to be having a problem with my Jax vs Vlad match up
> 
> I faced him twice and lost horribly both times. I got no help from jungler early on despite me borderline begging them to come, when they have chosen to farm instead.
> 
> ...



I would get start on an early Hexdrinker. I find that actually negates a lot of Vlad's attacks no matter who I am. If the enemy jungler is camping top, there's not much you can do early. You can't be as aggressive and you have to basically farm under turret.

I'm trying to remember my Jax vs Vlad experience. I'm not sure how I won, I usually do the level 6 combo, atk atk leap boom w. And they usually back off. But this is without jungle pressure. With jungle pressure there really isn't much you can do. When he wastes his pool for any reason, you can definitely go on him. 

I would try to push the wave to get minion advantage if you have an issue with minions. Yeah you're liable for a gank but if you have your leap and you stay in your bushes, you should be fine from a gank. (Unless it's Hecarim because fuck that guy). Ummm... I really don't remember much about my experience. Vlad's generally weak early game. You basically have to get your stun on him. Go in bushes, activate stun and leap him. If he wastes his pool, that's fine because he still loses health. You can always back off and stay away from his q / e range. If he does e, he's usually pushing the wave so you can farm under the turret.


----------



## αce (Apr 15, 2013)

if vlad gets to level 9 he can sit in lane forever


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Apr 15, 2013)

αce said:


> if vlad gets to level 9 he can sit in lane forever



Yeaaaah.

Although for top lane, I generally win the lane by _not dying_. If I get countered or if enemy jungler is camping me, I just play it safe. Otherwise I go super aggressive when I counter them and zone them out. If I'm playing someone like Wukong vs Lee Sin, I'd be stupid to go super aggressive. 

Also roaming to mid helps.


----------



## Sansa (Apr 15, 2013)

Cronos said:


> if i were liquid, i'd try and get bloodwater to replace elements



Young Liquid probably isn't going to replace The Young Elementz.

And if he did, he should get Daydreamin.


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Apr 15, 2013)

Pilaf said:
			
		

> cris > teddyro > xj9 > best riven NA on the asshole meter



I lol'd on that. It was a post on a different forum I'm in.


----------



## Cronos (Apr 15, 2013)

rofl     cris


----------



## Cronos (Apr 15, 2013)

wait best riven na is an asshole ?

isn't he like 11 ?


----------



## Didi (Apr 15, 2013)

yeah I think he's 14 or something, and he didn't seem like an asshole when I watched him stream, but then again he didn't really say anything


----------



## Cronos (Apr 15, 2013)

didi baby <3


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Apr 15, 2013)

Didi said:


> yeah I think he's 14 or something, and he didn't seem like an asshole when I watched him stream, but then again he didn't really say anything



It's more of his in game chat. But I think it's been improved.

I thought he was 14 last year.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Apr 15, 2013)

pretty much the rule of the internet is if u claim ur age is less than 18 u will be that age to the people who know u for the remainder of years they know u


----------



## Sansa (Apr 15, 2013)

So if Best Riven NA is 14, is Best KhaZix NA 12?


----------



## Vaeny (Apr 15, 2013)

sOAZ goes Teemo in his 1v1 showdown against Wickd


----------



## Vaeny (Apr 15, 2013)

''Go full Crit damage runes, Ashe, get full passive and insta kill him at level 1''

Froggen next level advice for Wickd.


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Apr 15, 2013)

Vae said:


> sOAZ goes Teemo in his 1v1 showdown against Wickd



Roooofl. I'm watching it now, the score's 1-1.

Froggen: Just pick Ashe, wait in the bush for 100% crit and win. Time for pre-30 level tactics. 

Exhaust / Ignite Wickd? Well then. Soaz better win with Monkey


----------



## Darth (Apr 15, 2013)

Jiyeon said:


> Young Liquid probably isn't going to replace The Young Elementz.
> 
> And if he did, he should get Daydreamin.


One day of good play doesnt merit replacing him for Elementz. He might not have any synergy with Cop and he might not even be a better player.

Wtf u idiots need to stop with the hype trains zzz


Demonic Shaman said:


> I just found out Elementz is only Plat IV. What the fuck. I thought all the pro players were at least Diamond. Or you know Plat I.



To be fair, regi was Gold for most of season 2.


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Apr 15, 2013)

Darth said:
			
		

> To be fair, regi was Gold for most of season 2.



I forgot about that. But I think he's Plat I now. 

Also, I didn't ask Elementz to be benched. Just, he should own up his weakness and say that he still needs to improve rather than say he's good and make excuses about his underperformance. But the majority in the LoL community is taking Elementz side and made Saint a villain. I like curse but thats damn annoying.

100k viewers on the 1 v 1 right now.

Wickd's 2-1 on Soaz


----------



## Vaeny (Apr 15, 2013)

Diamond 1, you shitter.

Bet you guys didn't know he spells his name Reginaid cause Reginald was stolen.

GGGGGGGGGGGGG.


----------



## Gogeta (Apr 15, 2013)

Zed vs Draven

Hmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm


----------



## Gogeta (Apr 15, 2013)

WAIT FOR 6 DUHD


----------



## Vaeny (Apr 15, 2013)

EG are so pushy and controlling.

Sending Snoopeh texts and shit because Wickd wasn't wearing his headset and stream overlay.



I know it's ads, but jesus, that overlay is obnoxious anyway.


----------



## Sansa (Apr 15, 2013)

Darth said:


> One day of good play doesnt merit replacing him for Elementz. He might not have any synergy with Cop and he might not even be a better player.
> 
> Wtf u idiots need to stop with the hype trains zzz



Not because of Daydreamin's hype, but because Daydreamin is aggressive and Cop has no aggression, that's why he's easily beat in lane by wild turtle and other aggressive AD Carries.


----------



## Vaeny (Apr 15, 2013)

OUTPLAYED, WICKD!


----------



## Gogeta (Apr 15, 2013)

He should've waited for 6 on Zed, would've won 3-1. Nunu gay as fuck. He will be spammed for the next few days, fuck that.


----------



## Gogeta (Apr 15, 2013)

Demonic Shaman said:


> I would get start on an early Hexdrinker. I find that actually negates a lot of Vlad's attacks no matter who I am. If the enemy jungler is camping top, there's not much you can do early. You can't be as aggressive and you have to basically farm under turret.
> 
> I'm trying to remember my Jax vs Vlad experience. I'm not sure how I won, I usually do the level 6 combo, atk atk leap boom w. And they usually back off. But this is without jungle pressure. With jungle pressure there really isn't much you can do. When he wastes his pool for any reason, you can definitely go on him.
> 
> I would try to push the wave to get minion advantage if you have an issue with minions. Yeah you're liable for a gank but if you have your leap and you stay in your bushes, you should be fine from a gank. (Unless it's Hecarim because fuck that guy). Ummm... I really don't remember much about my experience. Vlad's generally weak early game. You basically have to get your stun on him. Go in bushes, activate stun and leap him. If he wastes his pool, that's fine because he still loses health. You can always back off and stay away from his q / e range. If he does e, he's usually pushing the wave so you can farm under the turret.



my reply didn't register wtf

is it smart to even engage on him without my E

i feel like his Q + E + his minions will just rape me when i retreat, and i will have just wasted mana


----------



## Sansa (Apr 15, 2013)

I actually changed my mind again 

Elise is sexier than Vi so I'm buying Elise.

1466 IP to go


----------



## Darth (Apr 15, 2013)

Jiyeon said:


> Not because of Daydreamin's hype, but because Daydreamin is aggressive and Cop has no aggression, that's why he's easily beat in lane by wild turtle and other aggressive AD Carries.



Uhm, no. 

Aggression isnt the go to end all playsyle. Doublelift is generally not an aggressive AD by the world's standards and hes regarded as the best in NA.  Suggesting that a support player who you have played together with for years to be replaced by some new kid whos got "hype" atm is retarded. Doublelift said it himself recently. Instead of replacing a member for performance issues, learn to fucking get better. The only reason I could see Curse benching Elements is if they deem his attitude detrimental to the team as he would then be holding them back from improving overall. That I could understand. But replacing the support player so that the AD could "maybe" be influenced by a new support player into completely changi.g his playstyle into something you yourself deem a better playstyle is the dumbest fucking shit ive ever heard.

Jiyeon you're worse than twitch chat. Gtfo of my convo thread.


----------



## Darth (Apr 15, 2013)

Jiyeon said:


> I actually changed my mind again
> 
> Elise is sexier than Vi so I'm buying Elise.
> 
> 1466 IP to go



You're a shallow furry with bad taste and you should feel bad. 

GET OUT


----------



## Gogeta (Apr 15, 2013)

Real talk with Darth


----------



## Didi (Apr 15, 2013)

Darth said:


> Uhm, no.
> 
> Aggression isnt the go to end all playsyle. Doublelift is generally not an aggressive AD by the world's standards and hes regarded as the best in NA.  Suggesting that a support player who you have played together with for years to be replaced by some new kid whos got "hype" atm is retarded. Doublelift said it himself recently. Instead of replacing a member for performance issues, learn to fucking get better. The only reason I could see Curse benching Elements is if they deem his attitude detrimental to the team as he would then be holding them back from improving overall. That I could understand. But replacing the support player so that the AD could "maybe" be influenced by a new support player into completely changi.g his playstyle into something you yourself deem a better playstyle is the dumbest fucking shit ive ever heard.
> 
> Jiyeon you're worse than twitch chat. Gtfo of my convo thread.



I agree with Darth


Though I also think that Elementz needs to step the fuck up and improve his play, since this is his CLG situation all over again, just thinking he's hot shit yet underperforming and not working (hard enough) to get better



Darth said:


> You're a shallow furry with bad taste and you should feel bad.
> 
> GET OUT




I also agree with Darth on this


----------



## Sansa (Apr 15, 2013)

Darth said:


> You're a shallow furry with bad taste and you should feel bad.
> 
> GET OUT



How is Elise furry


----------



## Sansa (Apr 15, 2013)

Cop the God is streaming


----------



## Amrun (Apr 15, 2013)

'Cause she's literally half spider and being attracted to that is weird. FYI.


----------



## αce (Apr 15, 2013)

crs 0-10 vs clg in scrims


----------



## OS (Apr 15, 2013)

Jiyeon said:


> How is Elise furry



She is half-spider. There is this

and then there is a spider.


----------



## Didi (Apr 15, 2013)

αce said:


> crs 0-10 vs clg in scrims



make that 0-11 lol


----------



## αce (Apr 15, 2013)

rofl
funny thing is
if clg gets past round 1 in lcs playoffs vs the 5th seed then they face crs in the next round
zzzzzz


----------



## Sansa (Apr 15, 2013)

Elise's character model doesn't have fur though 

Plus, Curse never win scrims, like at all.

Edit:
Saint Vicious hates America, confirmed on Cop's stream.


----------



## OS (Apr 15, 2013)

It's not about the fur. It's about the bestiality.


----------



## Sansa (Apr 15, 2013)

If Elise said she wanted to fuck you, you would do it.

**


----------



## Amrun (Apr 15, 2013)

i would blow torch that bitch


----------



## Darth (Apr 15, 2013)

Jiyeon said:


> If Elise said she wanted to fuck you, you would do it.
> 
> **



Would much rather nail Vi. She's 10/10 in my book. Robot arms and all.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Apr 15, 2013)

saint is like the lelouch of LoL

he'll become the villain that unifies the world 

so he's kinda like a hero too


----------



## OS (Apr 15, 2013)

Jiyeon said:


> If Elise said she wanted to fuck you, you would do it.
> 
> **



Knowing Elise I would run. Now if it was Miss Fortune


----------



## OS (Apr 15, 2013)

Darth said:


> Would much rather nail Vi. She's 10/10 in my book. Robot arms and all.


Sounds like you want a good pounding 


WAD said:


> saint is like the lelouch of LoL
> 
> he'll become the villain that unifies the world
> 
> so he's kinda like a hero too



He's the hero league needs, not what it deserves.


----------



## Amrun (Apr 15, 2013)

No, actually I think you got that backwards.  He's an asshole, so he's the hero LoL deserves, not what it needs.


----------



## Darth (Apr 15, 2013)

Original Sin said:


> Knowing Elise I would run. Now if it was Miss Fortune


I'd run faster. MF would likely be too much for me to handle. 


Original Sin said:


> Sounds like you want a good pounding
> 
> 
> He's the hero league needs, not what it deserves.



What can I say? I like it rough.


----------



## Didi (Apr 15, 2013)

I love how clg is constantly making fun of elementz


and then he misses another sona ult and they just burst out in glorious laughter


'DEM ELEMENTZ MECHANICS'


----------



## OS (Apr 15, 2013)

Darth said:


> I'd run faster. MF would likely be too much for me to handle.


 You wouldn't set sail?




> What can I say? I like it rough.


You can enjoy Poppy 

Also

>implying Vi isn't a lesbian.


----------



## Amrun (Apr 15, 2013)

No self respecting lesbian would have THOSE hands.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Apr 15, 2013)

rofl

clgs stream

for that last scrim

classic

12-0


----------



## Didi (Apr 15, 2013)

yeah that was hilarious as fuck


----------



## Sansa (Apr 15, 2013)

I would fuck Vi too.

She just has to ditch the gloves.


----------



## Darth (Apr 15, 2013)

Soaz op. 

Gonna see Nunu top in that all stars match.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Apr 15, 2013)




----------



## OS (Apr 15, 2013)

Jiyeon said:


> I would fuck Vi too.
> 
> She just has to ditch the gloves.



Calm you tits.


----------



## Darth (Apr 15, 2013)

someone needs to photoshop that comic of "stop gettin mad at vidya games" to "stop gettin mad at normals"


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Apr 15, 2013)

i take every game srsly and competitive


----------



## Amrun (Apr 15, 2013)

thanks for especially highlighting my fail


----------



## Amrun (Apr 15, 2013)

FOR THE RECORD

I WENT POSITIVE KDA NEXT GAME


----------



## Maerala (Apr 15, 2013)

It's k though that last game redeemed us for life.

Sona ult, Mummy ult, Ashe ult, Cass ult

g fucking g


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Apr 15, 2013)

Okay dude, this is honestly one of the sickest team comps I've seen.



If only we had a chipmunk instead of a bear though


----------



## Amrun (Apr 15, 2013)

YEAH WELL FUCK YOU TOO

bear da best


----------



## Sansa (Apr 15, 2013)

Shaco fucking beasts in 3v3.


----------



## OS (Apr 15, 2013)

So here is my dilemma. I have enough to buy trundle for the rework, but I was wondering if I should buy Diana or Hecarim. Thoughts?


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Apr 15, 2013)

Diana is a poor man's Akali and Hecarim is like banned almost always and is generally a scumbag champ.

Trundle is class.


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Apr 15, 2013)

So... After finishing my homework, about 4 hours worth, i decided to play a game of league. Annnnnd the server goes down. 

And my girlfriend is asleep so i got nothing to do. Welppppp.


----------



## Magic (Apr 15, 2013)

sex her in her sleep



Original Sin said:


> So here is my dilemma. I have enough to buy  trundle for the rework, but I was wondering if I should buy Diana or  Hecarim. Thoughts?



Go trundle...


----------



## Vaeny (Apr 16, 2013)




----------



## Sansa (Apr 16, 2013)

5.2k

1.1k til Elise.

Let's get it let's go!


----------



## Bioness (Apr 16, 2013)

Is anyone else not able to log into the game >.>


----------



## Amrun (Apr 16, 2013)

Yeah, there's a message that there's a login issue.  But I'm already logged in.


----------



## Lord Genome (Apr 16, 2013)

this game is too hard


----------



## Amrun (Apr 16, 2013)

fuckin leavers


----------



## Vaeny (Apr 16, 2013)

I'm guessing Ace deleted his message because he linked the video I already posted 

Get ninja'd.


----------



## Sansa (Apr 16, 2013)

Teeto is free to play this week


----------



## Magic (Apr 16, 2013)

What is a teeto?


----------



## Shingy (Apr 16, 2013)

I was banned right after I bought Syndra.

lolriot.

Bans me after I spend money.


----------



## Sansa (Apr 16, 2013)

Teeto is that ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) bitch teemo.


995 IP left.

I'm coming Elise


----------



## Bioness (Apr 16, 2013)

Shingy said:


> I was banned right after I bought Syndra.
> 
> lolriot.
> 
> Bans me after I spend money.



Did you do stupid shit to get banned?


Also finally got it (with a 10 minute wait time in queue)


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Apr 16, 2013)

anyone who gets banned did something dumb


----------



## Lord Genome (Apr 16, 2013)

Amrun said:


> fuckin leavers


loss prevented


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Apr 16, 2013)

forever 1 game away from diamond 3 promotion series

also

im 13-13 with shen now

rofl ominous numbers


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Apr 16, 2013)

*Spoiler*: _Summonerscode stuff again_ 











Tribunal stuff:



> Vayne	[00:01:31]	supp bought a ring
> Vayne	[00:01:33]	fuck me
> Sona	        [00:01:38]	not supporting
> Vayne	[00:01:53]	what are you going to do then, fuck the adc?


----------



## Didi (Apr 16, 2013)

Shingy said:


> I was banned right after I bought Syndra.
> 
> lolriot.
> 
> Bans me after I spend money.



>getting banned


----------



## Magic (Apr 16, 2013)

Shingy said:


> I was banned right after I bought Syndra.
> 
> lolriot.
> 
> Bans me after I spend money.


Wtf bro =[


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Apr 16, 2013)

that moment

when u play ur first game as an AD since like gold IV

and only die once at the end (to like karthus and akali and shit)

and then i had 99 LP after

rofl

well i won my 1 lp with a noc jungle game (6-2 now)


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Apr 16, 2013)

its tragic cuz i could have totally lost a game and then won 1 and the margin u get from winning over losing would have been enough but nah i had to play a 51 minute grueling game and carry ridiculously hard


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Apr 16, 2013)

and then the classic "carry hard to promotion series, then 0-2 it" symptom will occur

/triplepost


----------



## Magic (Apr 16, 2013)

I have no idea what WAD is talking about, but I'm trying.


----------



## Vaeny (Apr 16, 2013)

I shall prevent your promotion series curse by playing normals with you.


----------



## Amrun (Apr 16, 2013)

well if you need someone to guarantee normal losses to help you in ranked

I'M YOUR WOMAN


----------



## Darth (Apr 16, 2013)

Amrun said:


> I'M YOUR WOMAN



confusion level critical. 

someone find Kira. He's our only hope now.


----------



## Amrun (Apr 16, 2013)

Wait, are you confused because you just realized I'm a woman?

This is still happening?


----------



## Darth (Apr 16, 2013)

With a username like Amrun forgive me for my assumption. 

Also why do you still have "free whatadrag!" in your sig?  classic.


----------



## Amrun (Apr 16, 2013)

I never get offended when people think I'm a dude.  It's natural to think so on such a forum especially.

But why is "Amrun" manly?  I must say I've never heard that one before.

Amrun is Elvish for "sunrise."  (So is Anarore, actually.)  So manly. 

And I still have "free wad" in my signature because it's a TRADITION and I'm a BAWS 

Also he made my set.


----------



## Cronos (Apr 16, 2013)

ur such a geek amrun


----------



## Maerala (Apr 16, 2013)

Erin is wimminz.

Confirmed many years ago on Skype. And again recently.

Go0d times.



Darth said:


> Also why do you still have "free whatadrag!" in your sig?  classic.



The good old days, posting Manny's Nardo edits on the Telegrams 'cause he was banned every week.

Racked up a lot of rep.


----------



## Darth (Apr 16, 2013)

Amrun said:


> I never get offended when people think I'm a dude.  It's natural to think so on such a forum especially.
> 
> But why is "Amrun" manly?  I must say I've never heard that one before.
> 
> Amrun is Elvish for "sunrise."  (So is Anarore, actually.)  So manly.


Eh no idea. Maybe cause it sounds like Athrun who's a main character from Gundam Seed. I also thought "hey that kinda sounds like Amuro" from Gundam as well. no idea why but your name kinda pointed towards Gundam to me. 




Amrun said:


> Also he made my set.



I believe it.


----------



## Amrun (Apr 16, 2013)

look

real talk

what's even sadder is i picked that penname at like ... honestly I am not even sure how young I was.

I was still in the city so I was maybe six.

I wanted sunset, but that's "Anyun" and I HATE onions, so Amrun won.


I was basically born geeky, I suppose.  LOTR was definitely the first thing I geeked over, though!


----------



## Amrun (Apr 16, 2013)

Godaime Hokage said:


> The good old days, posting Manny's Nardo edits on the Telegrams 'cause he was banned every week.
> 
> Racked up a lot of rep.



Them's were the days...

Free What A Drag came from his first perm, though.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Apr 16, 2013)

i was so innocent then


----------



## Cronos (Apr 16, 2013)

well we both love zetsu, maybe we can learn to love each other while loving him, it's the way


----------



## Darth (Apr 16, 2013)

imo using an elvish name is pretty cool fuck the haters.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Apr 16, 2013)

should i white-knight erin to cronos's cheek-in-tongue chatter with her

nah

shes got dis


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Apr 16, 2013)

first time renekton in ranked in my fucking series

#genius


----------



## Amrun (Apr 16, 2013)

Cronos said:


> well we both love zetsu, maybe we can learn to love each other while loving him, it's the way



I have seen no evidence of your love for Lord Zetsu.  You don't even address him properly.

Produce proof, peon, and I will judge your worthiness.


----------



## Vaeny (Apr 16, 2013)

I picked my name when I was 12.

When I played LotRO I used the name Nylyan for my elvish male.

It's my elvish name 

JUST THOUGHT I'D PUT THAT OUT THERE.


----------



## Cronos (Apr 16, 2013)

i can post my butt how's that


----------



## Maerala (Apr 16, 2013)

My Elvish name was Beinamar, also from LotRO. 'Twas my female Loremaster's name. Means beautiful home.

Bring it.


----------



## Cronos (Apr 16, 2013)

i rep for enough green to grow another zetsu, i don't need him


----------



## Amrun (Apr 16, 2013)

Your love is false, just as I predicted.


----------



## Magic (Apr 16, 2013)

Amrun doesn't sound like a man's name....


----------



## Amrun (Apr 16, 2013)

are you aware that the man in your signature is stroking his guitar like a penis


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Apr 16, 2013)

yup that went disastrous

rofl

now i have 2-1 this but prob wont happen


----------



## Bioness (Apr 16, 2013)

Amrun said:


> well if you need someone to guarantee normal losses to help you in ranked
> 
> I'M YOUR WOMAN



Erin that isn't something to brag about, if you want to do better practice, practice, practice. You like Volibear so if you need to go against Bots in a custom match.


----------



## Cronos (Apr 16, 2013)

can't blame me for trying amrun


----------



## Darth (Apr 16, 2013)

WAD said:


> yup that went disastrous
> 
> rofl
> 
> now i have 2-1 this but prob wont happen



ur dumb imo.

that all star 1v1 last night was insane. wish we had more stuff like that between pros.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Apr 16, 2013)

impulsive

rash

reckless

not dumb

theres a difference


----------



## Darth (Apr 16, 2013)

the all star vote difference between them is still only .1% after that.


----------



## Darth (Apr 16, 2013)

WAD said:


> impulsive
> 
> rash
> 
> ...



no wad ur dumb imo.


----------



## Magic (Apr 16, 2013)

Amrun said:


> are you aware that the man in your signature is stroking his guitar like a penis


Hmmmm hmmmm hmmm....


----------



## Darth (Apr 16, 2013)




----------



## Magic (Apr 16, 2013)

Darth said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://youtu.be/-xtj2kxhX0c[/YOUTUBE]
> Westrice so legit.



[YOUTUBE]-xtj2kxhX0c[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Darth (Apr 16, 2013)

I fixed it before you finished your post ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".).


----------



## Raidoton (Apr 16, 2013)

Zed is the new Wukong.


----------



## Darth (Apr 16, 2013)

Raidoton said:


> Zed is the new Wukong.



To be fair, Zed's jukes are a lot flashier and harder to pull of than Wukong's. 

Btw Raido, did you ever share your summoner name with us? I don't think any of us have ever played with you. NA or EU? If you're on NA add me. Darth Sheik


----------



## Amrun (Apr 16, 2013)

Bioness said:


> Erin that isn't something to brag about, if you want to do better practice, practice, practice. You like Volibear so if you need to go against Bots in a custom match.



Obviously I was joking, not legitimately bragging.

I've just gotten back into the game, and I warned EVERYONE in this thread that I am terrible so no one was like, "Hey, she sucks."

I know I suck.  Right now I'm even worse than I used to be out of rustiness among other things, but I've done the whole bots thing, recently and in the past.

It doesn't help me for a multitude of reasons.  Mostly because my main issue is map awareness and how and when to coordinate with others.  Also, though, I perform about 100 times better when there's no around to judge me, so just repeating that over and over again does nothing for me.

So, if and when any of you guys play with me, prepare yourself for the possibility of me having a bad game.  When I have bad games, they are really bad, and playing with people a lot higher ELO than me increases the chance of my opponent being so much better than me that I'm doomed.  (It also teaches me the most, so when the opportunity arises, I'm always game.)

I also have good games.  If I continue playing, my good games will be most of my games, but I'll never guarantee that I'm going to have a good game.

In short, I try my very best in each and every game, but sometimes I fail horribly.  If someone isn't prepared for that possibility, then they shouldn't play with me.

I won't be offended.  When I ask people if they want to play, I'm legitimately asking.

Don't feel forced to play with me just because I exist.


----------



## Vaeny (Apr 16, 2013)

Godaime Hokage said:


> My Elvish name was Beinamar, also from LotRO. 'Twas my female Loremaster's name. Means beautiful home.
> 
> Bring it.



I played a Guardian, I was on Laurelin EN-RP

That was some years ago, though.


----------



## Raidoton (Apr 16, 2013)

No, I'm on EUW. Only few people here play on EUW, right? And who wants to play with a bronze 4 anyway? :<
xD Stopped playing ranked after they've put me in this division... 

My summoner name is... Raidoton.


----------



## Darth (Apr 16, 2013)

Amrun said:


> Obviously I was joking, not legitimately bragging.
> 
> I've just gotten back into the game, and I warned EVERYONE in this thread that I am terrible so no one was like, "Hey, she sucks."
> 
> ...


----------



## Darth (Apr 16, 2013)

Raidoton said:


> No, I'm on EUW. Only few people here play on EUW, right? And who wants to play with a bronze 4 anyway? :<
> xD Stopped playing ranked after they've put me in this division...
> 
> My summoner name is... Raidoton.



I'll add you on my eu acc then. it's only like level 12 but when i'm leveling it and I see you online i'll toss you an invite.


----------



## Amrun (Apr 16, 2013)

I am relaxed.

I just wanted to emphasize to everyone that if you just don't feel like slumming it at the time, it's totally okay just to tell me.  I am not sensitive about such things.

I was trying to figure out a way to make this clear, and the opportunity just presented itself.


----------



## Darth (Apr 16, 2013)

Amrun said:


> I am relaxed.
> 
> I just wanted to emphasize to everyone that if you just don't feel like slumming it at the time, it's totally okay just to tell me.  I am not sensitive about such things.
> 
> I was trying to figure out a way to make this clear, and the opportunity just presented itself.



Pretty much the rule of this thread is if you're not Jiyeon, we'll play with you. 

Hell we played with Kyle. nuff said.


----------



## Amrun (Apr 16, 2013)

That's nice, but I mean, I get it.  Like if I want to sing harmony with someone and my tone deaf friend wants to tag along...  Sure, if I like the friend, it's cool sometimes, even most of the time, and I will enjoy it because I like that person, but sometimes I want to sing harmony with people that can _sing_.

Also I am uncomfortably self aware in most things and this disconcerts people.


----------



## Darth (Apr 16, 2013)

And if we're feeling really generous, hey, we might actually invite jiyeon too. 

cause why the fuck not.


----------



## Cronos (Apr 16, 2013)

finally a girl who doesn't get butthurt over every little criticism

where is chausie anyway


----------



## Vaeny (Apr 16, 2013)

Darth said:


> And if we're feeling really generous, hey, we might actually invite jiyeon too.
> 
> cause why the fuck not.



Because Cho'Gath and Shen games.


----------



## Santí (Apr 16, 2013)

Oh, Amrun is playing? I might get around to joining some games sometime this week. Roughly 2 weeks until exams and school has been kicking my ass and stealing my sleep.



Darth said:


> Hell we played with Kyle. nuff said.



Scumbag Darth


----------



## Maerala (Apr 16, 2013)

Vae said:


> Because Cho'Gath and Shen games.



 I was just thinking about this.

Terror.


----------



## Darth (Apr 16, 2013)

Cronos said:


> finally a girl who doesn't get butthurt over every little criticism
> 
> where is chausie anyway


dunno. was just thinking about her the other day. you don't see her online on euw?


Vae said:


> Because Cho'Gath and Shen games.



welp everyone starts somewhere. 

although in jiyeon's case he's still in the starting phase. 

i wouldn't mind playing on my smurf with him tho.


----------



## Cronos (Apr 16, 2013)

nah i deleted her

plus i don't log in anymore, not really


----------



## Maerala (Apr 16, 2013)

Why do most people play Zyra support?

She's an extremely powerful solo laner. Overreaction to nerfs?


----------



## Cronos (Apr 16, 2013)

because she's good


----------



## Darth (Apr 16, 2013)

Cronos said:


> nah i deleted her
> 
> plus i don't log in anymore, not really


Did you two get into a fight? 


Godaime Hokage said:


> Why do most people play Zyra support?
> 
> She's an extremely powerful solo laner. Overreaction to nerfs?



She's still played a lot mid competitively. solo queue on the ladder generally reflects current popular trends, not effectiveness.


----------



## OS (Apr 16, 2013)

WAD said:


> Diana is a poor man's Akali and Hecarim is like banned almost always and is generally a scumbag champ.
> 
> Trundle is class.


Really? She seems stronger than Akali.


----------



## Raidoton (Apr 16, 2013)

Darth said:


> I'll add you on my eu acc then. it's only like level 12 but when i'm leveling it and I see you online i'll toss you an invite.






Godaime Hokage said:


> Why do most people play Zyra support?
> 
> She's an extremely powerful solo laner. Overreaction to nerfs?


Loooots of CC, free vision traps, not the best AP scalings, true damage on passive that scales with lvl... She's just a great support but yeah, just as good in mid.


----------



## Vaeny (Apr 16, 2013)

Original Sin said:


> Really? She seems stronger than Akali.



She is, WAD is just blinded by his Akali love.


----------



## Darth (Apr 16, 2013)

diana isn't stronger than akali imo.

pretty equal imo. 

i dont actually want to admit one is better than the other cause they're both awesome imo.


----------



## Cronos (Apr 16, 2013)

Darth said:


> Did you two get into a fight?



she's too sensitive


----------



## OS (Apr 16, 2013)

Vae said:


> She is, WAD is just blinded by his Akali love.



He was caught off guard by the tits in my sig


----------



## Maerala (Apr 16, 2013)

Someone's avatar in the Cafe.

Pretty badass.


----------



## Darth (Apr 16, 2013)

yeah but james sucks at league so w/e


----------



## Vaeny (Apr 16, 2013)

Godaime Hokage said:


> Someone's avatar in the Cafe.
> 
> Pretty badass.



That's from the Giveaway thread.


----------



## Darth (Apr 16, 2013)

someone make me an avatar of a gif with Syndra's dance and i'll hella wear that


----------



## OS (Apr 16, 2013)

There should be a champ that does the Carnival Phantasm dance.


----------



## Darth (Apr 16, 2013)

Original Sin said:


> There should be a champ that does the Carnival Phantasm dance.




Never seen it before. Got a link?


----------



## OS (Apr 16, 2013)

It's just the beginning.


----------



## Darth (Apr 16, 2013)

OS why u do dis to urself?


----------



## OS (Apr 16, 2013)

Y u no like Nasuverse


----------



## Gogeta (Apr 16, 2013)

WAD said:


> first time renekton in ranked in my fucking series
> 
> #genius



Your Renekton lost to my Jax

I fucking suck as Jax



WAD said:


> yup that went disastrous
> 
> rofl
> 
> now i have 2-1 this but prob wont happen



Not the outcome i expected

You should practice your Malphite, Shen, Rumble and Singed match ups

from what i've seen those champs are seen most often in high ELO


----------



## Cronos (Apr 16, 2013)

how is singed post nerf ?

i don't even remember what they nerfed


----------



## Gogeta (Apr 16, 2013)

His Ulti doesn't reduce the duration of disables and his E base damage and scaling got nerfed

I still see him get played and owning*, but it's not as face roll post 6/catalyst


----------



## Nim (Apr 16, 2013)

<- Nimchan on EUW
Feel free to add me :3 just tell me your nick on the forums then xD so that I know you're not a complete stranger.


----------



## Raidoton (Apr 16, 2013)

Nim♥ said:


> <- Nimchan on EUW
> Feel free to add me :3 just tell me your nick on the forums then xD so that I know you're not a complete stranger.


Okay I'll add you :3


----------



## Cronos (Apr 16, 2013)

Gogeta said:


> His Ulti doesn't reduce the duration of disables



gay as fuck

that's what makes singed singed


----------



## Darth (Apr 16, 2013)

Original Sin said:


> Y u no like Nasuverse



Nasuverse is great. I just prefer the actual serious stuff. Not the Unlimited Gag Works.


----------



## Darth (Apr 16, 2013)

[YOUTUBE]XgUqmz8ca40[/YOUTUBE]
Lol voyboy. Guess theres  rengar rework coming


----------



## Gogeta (Apr 16, 2013)

FUCK YEAH NORSE KING DARIUS SOON

Gotta gather the money man

Also, while we are at Darius, was looking for a picture or two for a new set, found this...



I don't know what to say

Also female versions of Darius (Seen some of Jarvan and even Jax too, wtf), Darius playing a violin
I feel like i am just being introduced to the internet

wtf deviantart.


----------



## MrChubz (Apr 16, 2013)

Darth said:


> [YOUTUBE]XgUqmz8ca40[/YOUTUBE]
> Lol voyboy. Guess theres  rengar rework coming



I don't know why that took so long to get posted on youtube. I remember hearing that live a week or so ago.


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Apr 16, 2013)

I need to learn more supports.... They banned Thresh and Blitz. Then Leona got taken. I have to support and I don't know who to play >_>


----------



## Darth (Apr 16, 2013)

Dont you play Taric?

And learning Janna and Sona is probably a good idea.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Apr 16, 2013)

failed my series on thresh who i had been winning with recently

the terror of bad TFs


----------



## Gogeta (Apr 16, 2013)

SHITLOAD OF QQ


*Spoiler*: __ 



25-8-13 as Rengar. Lost that game.

Team is fucktard. We aced them like 6-7 times, and i am screaming GO FUCKING PUSH THE MIDDLE LANE AND END. We had so many chances to end it man. So many fucking chances.
I get Kog and Syndra, and the rest of my team killed Jayce and Zyra, and they ENDLESSLY chase Zac. They got him alright, but in that time they could've got 2 turrets AT THE VERY LEAST.

Caitlyn, late game, stays close to the team fight but not close for an auto attack, she just ulties. 
4 people next to you, but enemy in melee range is only 1 hit away from dying? Better Ulti him.


Support Nasus who i believe DIDNT PUT 1 POINT IN Q. Mid game there were minions pushing to 2nd mid turret, he didn't Q ONE OF THEM.
Eventually Kog got 6 items, one of them including GA, so i couldn't burst him anymore. The Exhausts were painful too. 

And then at the end of the game, the pissed off Syndra who i killed repeatedly thought i had something against her (i guess that's how they take it as), and went all "noob got fed off noob jayce (he was diamond 5, but he did say he is practicing and i realized that immediately, don't yank my chain), you stole all kills noob"

I am sorry but i am supposed to risk giving a kill to my teammates by letting that 9-3 Kog and that 7-4 Syndra live just so my 4-6 Syndra and 2-7 Caitlyn will MAYBE get them?

I should've splitpushed man, and i would've but my team got caught so often. like 30-40 second CD Ulti with full CDR.
They were just horrible man.

On another note, Rengar is buggy as fuck. I got 2 empowered W's, Q got stuck both in ferocity and normal state. Buggy as fuck, hopefully the rework comes soon.


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Apr 16, 2013)

Darth said:


> Dont you play Taric?
> 
> And learning Janna and Sona is probably a good idea.



I feel Taric is too weak early game now... I overestimate his w and it wouldn't do as much as I thought it would.

Yeah probably going to learn Janna. 

And yeah Rengar has been always buggy. Sometimes Q just doesn't go off for me. His ult is awkward sometimes, it would leap randomly when I'm just moving around and it would get me killed. I feel they should fix his bugs rather than buff-nerf him.


----------



## Darth (Apr 16, 2013)

Your sig is trash gogeta


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Apr 16, 2013)

But yeah we lost this game. I would want to say it's my fault because I was doing Lulu support and I rarely play Lulu. But I don't know what I did was wrong. I got Graves fed 4-0 during lane. Our top, Shen, just chose Shen cause he was open and failed to ult, to splitpush, to do anything. 

Our mid Morg just um. I don't know she had a bad game. Couldn't land a snare, just flat out died to Viktor every time she walked into lane. But yeah I tried my best. Maybe I shouldn't have picked Lulu cause ehhh I'm not really sure if I can carry with her. But there wasn't any other support I can pick.


----------



## Gogeta (Apr 16, 2013)

Demonic Shaman said:


> And yeah Rengar has been always buggy. Sometimes Q just doesn't go off for me. His ult is awkward sometimes, it would leap randomly when I'm just moving around and it would get me killed. I feel they should fix his bugs rather than buff-nerf him.



One fight i was like YEAH LETS GO

Double Q goes off, no other skill does. Then i had to Q minions again for W and E to work again... Like...
Really.
Rilly duhd



Darth said:


> Your sig is trash gogeta


Ok man


----------



## Darth (Apr 16, 2013)

hmm wat do...


----------



## Maerala (Apr 16, 2013)

hady daaaan't


----------



## Sajin (Apr 16, 2013)

Darth pls :33


----------



## MrChubz (Apr 16, 2013)

Had an 8-1 early game with Xin and lost. The team blamed me because I built Sword of the Divine. Never mind that I was the only reason our team even stood a chance (their jungle never ganked once, yet my lanes still lost by themselves when I wasn't there), never mind that their carries disintegrated whenever I got to them. Never mind that our ADC lost us two teamfights because she was bot when our mid tower was under siege (they had blitz and Xerath, yeah), all my fault because I built some damage on Xin Zhao. I love this fucking game.


----------



## Sansa (Apr 16, 2013)

5424 IP don't even have fwotd yet.

I'm coming Elise (still)


----------



## Raidoton (Apr 16, 2013)

Come to EUW... we have cookies!


----------



## Sansa (Apr 16, 2013)

I would move to EUW.

I'm tired of ending up in a 4 man premade of spaniards.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Apr 16, 2013)

will i transfer to NA?

nah

probably not

no gratification in winning yolo q on NA and im not in it for the fame or to be in streamed games all the time

im going to conquer this continent


----------



## Sansa (Apr 16, 2013)

Why doesn't Riot make a spanish sever.

NA would be so much better.


----------



## MrChubz (Apr 16, 2013)

Jiyeon said:


> I would move to EUW.
> 
> I'm tired of ending up in a 4 man premade of spaniards.



You mean you don't like the Teemo, Shaco, Morde team comp, being spammed with pings every second of the game, and getting barraged with a random order of curse words whenever someone dies?



Jiyeon said:


> Why doesn't Riot make a spanish sever.
> 
> NA would be so much better.


They actually have a BR server. I guess no one uses it though. Although I'm always tempted to make an account on it, go into ranked games, ban Morde and Teemo every game, and choose Graves no matter what the role, typing, "GRAVES AMERICAN HERO NA NA NA NA!!!," then doing the exact opposite of whatever it is they want me to do in a game.


----------



## Amrun (Apr 16, 2013)

hey patrick was curious where you are in your ranked stuff right now. we were talking about it before he went to work.

he said if you tried hard enough you could probably go pro in one of the lesser known teams as the bigger teams are a circle jerk.  he doesn't think you care enough to do that but that's his two cents!  he watches the pros all the time, idk about that shit.  i get bored watching streams and stuff.


----------



## Amrun (Apr 16, 2013)

Jiyeon said:


> Why doesn't Riot make a spanish sever.
> 
> NA would be so much better.



Do you think EUW would have less foreign languages in it...?


----------



## αce (Apr 16, 2013)

why would anyone transfer to euw
the flaming over there is even worse since people can't speak proper english
although darth is in middle east so his ping will probably drop


----------



## Raidoton (Apr 16, 2013)

Yay, Match History full of wins! 

And half of them are actually not bot games


----------



## Gogeta (Apr 16, 2013)

αce said:


> why would anyone transfer to euw
> the flaming over there is even worse since people can't speak proper english
> although darth is in middle east so his ping will probably drop



I play on EUNE brother

Russians, Polish and Greeks

Do not DARE talk about flame and such on other servers.

All of you do not fucking dare speak of injustice towards EUW compared to NA or whatever. We get nothing here man, nothing. You get a red post once in a while. We get a useless red named Panic who is a Greek community coordinator, what do you think he can talk about to us officially?

Okay that was rude, he is nice and all, but still the point stands.
NA >>>>> EuW >> EUNE


----------



## Magic (Apr 16, 2013)

WAD said:


> failed my series on thresh who i had been winning with recently
> 
> the terror of bad TFs


Should have made them eat your fish box!


----------



## OS (Apr 16, 2013)

Jiyeon said:


> Why doesn't Riot make a spanish sever.
> 
> NA would be so much better.



They'll just come to the NA.


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Apr 16, 2013)

Wait what. I thought you guys play on eu anyways. Who plays in NA


----------



## Sansa (Apr 16, 2013)

Amrun said:


> Do you think EUW would have less foreign languages in it...?



French > Spaniards.


----------



## eHav (Apr 16, 2013)

damnit my NA account is from october 2010... no merging for me

also i see theres quite a lot of more "serious" players here, but i just cant seem to want to put up with the normal queues much less the ranked one. thats why i do bot games for ip and just play arams nowdays


----------



## Sansa (Apr 16, 2013)

You get like 0 IP from bots


----------



## Lord Genome (Apr 16, 2013)

wad kun defeat the EU

then transfer to NA


----------



## αce (Apr 16, 2013)

conquer two continents
np
then conquer br
should be np


----------



## αce (Apr 16, 2013)

also erin if you're bad
it doesn't even matter
i played with 4n
np



i also play with a support occasionally that goes flask
smh


----------



## Maerala (Apr 16, 2013)

αce said:


> i also play with a support occasionally that goes flask
> smh





Flask op.

On another note, I just went 1/8 as Ashe. Purple side too hard. 

Nerf Caitlyn.


----------



## Amrun (Apr 16, 2013)

Purple side really is fucking hard.  I thought I was the only one who thought that.


----------



## αce (Apr 16, 2013)

flask is fucking terrible
you start with 2 wards and thus if you waste both on the river ill have no vision by 5 minutes into laning phase

and thats not even counting bush control
if we dont ward bushes against a taric or blitz we are fucked
if you waste one on bush we only have one for river which, again, is gone in 5 minutes


buy more than 2 wards and flask is garbage
PLS


----------



## Sansa (Apr 16, 2013)

I hate when I lose because of a throw.

I hate when I lose because no one focuses the squishies.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Apr 16, 2013)

elixir support start > *


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Apr 16, 2013)

Jiyeon said:


> I hate when I lose because of a throw.
> 
> I hate when I lose because no one focuses the squishies.



I hate when I lose. Period.


----------



## Maerala (Apr 16, 2013)

αce said:


> flask is fucking terrible
> you start with 2 wards and thus if you waste both on the river ill have no vision by 5 minutes into laning phase
> 
> and thats not even counting bush control
> ...



k but like, by the time those wards run out, I have enough for a Sightstone, so np.

When do we ever lose bot lane? Aside from like, once in a while. Or when we're purple.

np truefax


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Apr 16, 2013)

Godaime Hokage said:


> k but like, by the time those wards run out, I have enough for a Sightstone, so np.
> 
> When do we ever lose bot lane? Aside from like, once in a while. Or when we're purple.
> 
> np truefax



Wait what. I never get sightstone by the end of two wards >_> Unless I get a shit load of assists. And yeah don't start with flask. Why would you start with flask as a support?


----------



## Bioness (Apr 16, 2013)

Darth said:


> [YOUTUBE]XgUqmz8ca40[/YOUTUBE]
> Lol voyboy. Guess theres  rengar rework coming



The top comment



> They did rework him though, his name is khazix


----------



## Maerala (Apr 16, 2013)

Because infinite sustain. It works fine for me, I don't know why y'all trippin'. 

When have I ever failed you, Terry.


----------



## Lord Genome (Apr 16, 2013)

Godaime Hokage said:


> Flask op.
> 
> On another note, I just went 1/8 as Ashe. Purple side too hard.
> 
> Nerf Caitlyn.


i dont think it was purple side


----------



## Maerala (Apr 16, 2013)

Shut up James, you don't know. 

Nerf Caitlyn.


----------



## OS (Apr 16, 2013)

I think a buffed Rengar would be scary. They should buff Kha too btw. His old self seemed much stronger.


----------



## Amrun (Apr 16, 2013)

That moment when your team tells you in champion select, "Why can't we both top?  Oh.  We don't need a jungle." in champion select. 

No surprise I lost that one.


----------



## OS (Apr 16, 2013)

Actually it depends on the comp.Like let's say you are Riven or Jax against a Darius and Voli. You are fucked.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Apr 16, 2013)

Original Sin said:


> I think a buffed Rengar would be scary. *They should buff Kha too btw.* His old self seemed much stronger.



ummmmmm why


----------



## Didi (Apr 16, 2013)

Godaime Hokage said:


> Erin is wimminz.
> 
> Confirmed many years ago on Skype. And again recently.
> 
> ...



>a lot of rep
>transcendent


----------



## Amrun (Apr 16, 2013)

Rep levels are pretty low in the KL, as a whole.


----------



## Sansa (Apr 16, 2013)

5871 IP.

Gonna get Elise tomorrow.


----------



## OS (Apr 16, 2013)

WAD said:


> ummmmmm why



Cuz he ain't as strong as he used to be.

Karma buffs and Thresh nerf buffs.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Apr 16, 2013)

i would have had op rep if i ever cared about it

i am the man who could have either conquered or destroyed the system

but laziness

is OP


----------



## Sansa (Apr 16, 2013)

Karma buffs?

What justification do they have to buff her, 75% of the people who play her are trash and only pick her because they think her rework made her strong.


----------



## Didi (Apr 16, 2013)

Original Sin said:


> Cuz he ain't as strong as he used to be.
> 
> Karma buffs and Thresh nerf buffs.



let's buff Xin and Vlad they aren't as strong as they used to be





shit reasoning 101 lol


----------



## Magic (Apr 16, 2013)

WAD you know any really cheap and abusive champs & strategies to get easy wins?


----------



## OS (Apr 16, 2013)

Jiyeon said:


> Karma buffs?
> 
> What justification do they have to buff her, 75% of the people who play her are trash and only pick her because they think her rework made her strong.



I think Scarra said she's not that good now. It's true too. While you do a lot of damage your csing is shit. Though based on her R CD she might be a late game monster.


----------



## Sansa (Apr 16, 2013)

Karma is fine where she is.

And lol @ buffing Xin.

Why would you buff an already powerful champion?


----------



## αce (Apr 16, 2013)

> While you do a lot of damage your csing is shit



Sounds like Leblanc.


----------



## OS (Apr 16, 2013)

Jiyeon said:


> Karma is fine where she is.
> 
> And lol @ buffing Xin.
> 
> Why would you buff an already powerful champion?



She is not fine. In order for a champ to be fine they have to be op. When they are OP they get the slight nerfs they need. Though Riot needs to learn not all their champs are balanced and that the only balance is that every champ is OP in some way.


----------



## Sansa (Apr 16, 2013)

Karma is fine where she is.
In the pile with the other nonviable champions.


----------



## OS (Apr 16, 2013)

αce said:


> Sounds like Leblanc.



Leblanc has 3 assholes for the damage she does. Even so she has a silence, a root, and an escape. Her main damage source is also easy to land.


----------



## MrChubz (Apr 16, 2013)

Is this some nation holiday in Brazil? Every game today I've had some ignorant Brazilian playing Teemo. Every one. I'm already at the point where it's quicker to lose a game then it is to dodge and wait. Jeez.


----------



## MrChubz (Apr 16, 2013)

IIIIIIII HAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAATE BRAZILIANSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSS


----------



## Sansa (Apr 16, 2013)

I don't know why Spaniards love Teeto, Morde, and Yi so much.

They're never good at them.


----------



## Magic (Apr 17, 2013)

MrChubz said:


> IIIIIIII HAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAATE BRAZILIANSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSS


Brazilian woman  

very good


----------



## Magic (Apr 17, 2013)

Original Sin said:


> She is not fine. In order for a champ to be fine they have to be op. When they are OP they get the slight nerfs they need. Though Riot needs to learn not all their champs are balanced and that the only balance is that every champ is OP in some way.


Yeah we will always have low tier champs, everything can't be as competitive....


----------



## αce (Apr 17, 2013)

brazilians are not spanish nor do the majority speak spanish
just thought i'd point that out


----------



## Amrun (Apr 17, 2013)

Yeaaah...


----------



## Magic (Apr 17, 2013)

αce said:


> brazilians are not spanish nor do the majority speak spanish
> just thought i'd point that out


 
They all look the same to him?


----------



## Wesley (Apr 17, 2013)

Silver I qualifier.  Wish me luck.


----------



## Sansa (Apr 17, 2013)

I wasn't saying Brazilians are Spaniards.

I was talking about actual Spaniards.

Ace thinks he's a smartass.


----------



## MrChubz (Apr 17, 2013)

RemChu said:


> Brazilian woman
> 
> very good



Brazilian women owe me a lot of head due to the grief I've been having.



Jiyeon said:


> I wasn't saying Brazilians are Spaniards.
> 
> I was talking about actual Spaniards.
> 
> Ace thinks he's a smartass.



And I never said that Brazilians speak Spanish even though I thought they did because I can't really tell the difference between Spanish and Portuguese and I never cared enough to research what they really spoke so take that!

Seriously though when it comes to the NA server there's 2 languages. English and Damntittheseguys.


----------



## Magic (Apr 17, 2013)

HAHAH CHUBZ :rofl


----------



## αce (Apr 17, 2013)

You made a post asking why Spanish people loved morde, teemo and yi (right after Chubza complained about Brazilians) - the three champions that are notoriously associated with Brazilians, not Spanish players.

Then when you made the suggestion that there be a Spanish server, Chubz said there was a BR server, and you never corrected him making the distinction. 





Also this is ignoring the fact that Brazil has a sever and making a sever for Spain or the Spanish people you supposedly encounter alone would be retarded considering they have Europe east. Yeah, you had no idea that Brazilians didn't speak Spanish. Unless you're talking about Mexicans - but then I'd have to ask why you referenced Morde, Teemo and Yi considering those are BR champs and no one in a MOBA has ever complained about Mexicans.


----------



## OS (Apr 17, 2013)

He means Latin Americans.


----------



## Sansa (Apr 17, 2013)

@chubz.

I want too queue dodge every time I'm in a lobby with a non english speaker.

Because most times they're last pick or someone picked the role they appeared to have wanted and they instalock a champion anyway.

Then there are those that don't respond to your instructions then they swear at you in Spanish or Portuguese.

Then there are those who the only English they know is 'Noob, report'.

So much wrong with NA.


----------



## Amrun (Apr 17, 2013)

Which, again, begs the question I asked earlier.  You think EUW will have MORE English speakers?


----------



## αce (Apr 17, 2013)

morde teemo and yi are BR associated
im just gonna go ahead and let you think about that
its not my fault i thought you were talking about br's when you brought up br champions 



> Which, again, begs the question I asked earlier. You think EUW will have MORE English speakers?



hey
your logic
get it the fuck out of here


----------



## Sansa (Apr 17, 2013)

αce said:


> You made a post asking why Spanish people loved morde, teemo and yi (right after Chubza complained about Brazilians) - the three champions that are notoriously associated with Brazilians, not Spanish players.
> 
> Then when you made the suggestion that there be a Spanish server, Chubz said there was a BR server, and you never corrected him making the distinction.
> 
> ...



If Brazilians have a server why don't they use it.

Everyone knows Brazilians speak Portuguese, you learn it in History.

And I referenced Morde teemo and yi because the only time I see them is when a Spaniard plays them.

I can tell the difference between Spanish and Brazilian/Portuguese, I take spanish in school.

Please Ace, try again.


----------



## MrChubz (Apr 17, 2013)

Amrun said:


> Which, again, begs the question I asked earlier.  You think EUW will have MORE English speakers?



It's not really the language they speak, it's more about how toxic they are. Although I don't play on EU:W so I wouldn't know if they have a group that is an instant dodge if you see them.


----------



## Bioness (Apr 17, 2013)

WAD said:


> i would have had op rep if i ever cared about it
> 
> i am the man who could have either conquered or destroyed the system
> 
> ...



Just think of what you could have become.

Though I think "destroying" the system is going a bit far.


----------



## αce (Apr 17, 2013)

> If Brazilians have a server why don't they use it.



this is like asking me to figure out the mechanics behind dark energy and make me simultaneously figure out string theory

i dont fucking know



> It's not really the language they speak, it's more about how toxic they are. Although I don't play on EU:W so I wouldn't know if they have a group that is an instant dodge if you see them.



if you think hungarians, romanians and the whole rest of medieval "rip your face off if you lose at soccer" europe is not going to be more toxic than na you have another thing coming to you


----------



## Sansa (Apr 17, 2013)

Amrun said:


> Which, again, begs the question I asked earlier.  You think EUW will have MORE English speakers?



I never hear EUW players complain about getting stuck with non English pre mades.


----------



## αce (Apr 17, 2013)

EUW is half a continent. Of course you're not going to get English pre mades. And if you do they speak English half as well as my ass crack does.


----------



## αce (Apr 17, 2013)

Actually that's a bit unfair. A lot of them speak English. But they are still more toxic than a BR Call of Duty player.


----------



## Sansa (Apr 17, 2013)

At least they can understand the instructions you give them.

You could ping the fuck out of something and Spanish or Brazilian players would never move.

Then they say noob tema report.


----------



## αce (Apr 17, 2013)

chinese all star hype video is out


----------



## Wesley (Apr 17, 2013)

Lost my qualifying series for the third time.  Haven't even won a game.  This time around, I fed top morde against xin.  Meanwhile, bottom is feeding blitz and some adc.  The other game our top laner was dc'd for the first 10 mins.  Yeah...no coming back from that.  I did however manage to score first blood against Garen using Nami.  That was awesome.


----------



## Magic (Apr 17, 2013)

Jiyeon said:


> Everyone knows Brazilians speak Portuguese, you learn it in History.




I just know Brazilian people.  Don't need to go to school for that.


----------



## Darth (Apr 17, 2013)

αce said:


> why would anyone transfer to euw
> the flaming over there is even worse since people can't speak proper english
> although darth is in middle east so his ping will probably drop


230 ping consistently on NA

would drop to 50-60 on EUW 

hmm wat do...


Didi said:


> >a lot of rep
> >transcendent


was going to do this but couldn't find the appropriate gif. Well played Didi. 


RemChu said:


> WAD you know any really cheap and abusive champs & strategies to get easy wins?


play Akali.


αce said:


> Sounds like Leblanc.


not even close baby. less damage less mobility less utility less sexy version of Leblanc sure. 



Jiyeon said:


> I wasn't saying Brazilians are Spaniards.
> 
> I was talking about actual Spaniards.
> 
> Ace thinks he's a smartass.


We think you're a dumbass.

gg.

edit: to clarify, it was ridiculously clear that you assumed the portugese community on the na server were/are spanish and that they spoke spanish. 

wat. there are practically no spaniards on the NA server. They swarm EuW though. Lrn2Racism dood.


Wesley said:


> Lost my qualifying series for the third time.  Haven't even won a game.  This time around, I fed top morde against xin.  Meanwhile, bottom is feeding blitz and some adc.  The other game our top laner was dc'd for the first 10 mins.  Yeah...no coming back from that.  I did however manage to score first blood against Garen using Nami.  That was awesome.



you'll get em next time tiger. 

btw, anyone know what happened to Sephy? Haven't seen him/her around in awhile.


----------



## Amrun (Apr 17, 2013)

Originally, I had assumed that he was using "Spaniards" as a catch all term for Latin American people and Mexicans, which is already racist, but then I realized...


----------



## Vaeny (Apr 17, 2013)

Why would I switch to EUW when I live in Sweden


----------



## Magic (Apr 17, 2013)

Vae stay in america, ooooooooooooo


----------



## Vaeny (Apr 17, 2013)

Though I can't afford the transfer as of now, cause 2.6k is expensive as fuck.

Why isn't there a free transfer option for a few days like there was for every other server


----------



## Darth (Apr 17, 2013)

I have a free transfer. 

im just that awesome i guess.


----------



## Vaeny (Apr 17, 2013)

You made your acc before May 2010, then?

You should pay for my transfer since I got you skins.


----------



## Darth (Apr 17, 2013)

uhm no. 

fuck you that shit's 2600 rp.


----------



## Vaeny (Apr 17, 2013)

That's about as much as 3 975 skins.

I bought you two.

I'll buy you another when I get money.


Now get me a transfer.


----------



## Infamy (Apr 17, 2013)

Just started playing Vayne top. She's so fun


----------



## Darth (Apr 17, 2013)

Dude I haven't had Rp in months. but if I ever do magically come across 2.6k rp I'll think about it.


----------



## Vaeny (Apr 17, 2013)

Fuck you Darth, YOU'RE IN DEBT TO ME, NOW PAY YOUR DEBT.


----------



## Darth (Apr 17, 2013)

lrn2gift ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".).


----------



## Vaeny (Apr 17, 2013)

You suck Hady, you're not a Lannister, that's for sure.


----------



## Darth (Apr 17, 2013)

Why the fuck would I want to be a Lannister? They're all ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) and the only decent one (Tyrion) hates them just as much as I do. 

*Targaryen4lyfe* 

Mother of Dragons > silly incestuous lion cubs any day of the week.


----------



## Cronos (Apr 17, 2013)

hi5 darth    !


----------



## Darth (Apr 17, 2013)

Hope it's for Akali.


----------



## Vaeny (Apr 17, 2013)

Targaryens pay their debts too.


----------



## Vaeny (Apr 17, 2013)

Also it's probably that Udyr skin.


----------



## Magic (Apr 17, 2013)

Vae said:


> Though I can't afford the transfer as of now, cause 2.6k is expensive as fuck.
> 
> Why isn't there a free transfer option for a few days like there was for every other server


there is a transfer option?

Could you say gift a champ u bought on another server??? is that possible?


----------



## Darth (Apr 17, 2013)

Vae said:


> Targaryens pay their debts too.



With Fire and Blood.


----------



## Maerala (Apr 17, 2013)

Darth said:


> btw, anyone know what happened to Sephy? Haven't seen him/her around in awhile.



I haven't seen him since I played a game with him where I fed a Fiora up the ass mid lane. She proceeded to snowball her way to victory. This was like a month ago.

I think I broke his brain.


----------



## Amrun (Apr 17, 2013)

Adrian, I feel you on so many levels.


----------



## Maerala (Apr 17, 2013)

Ohohohoho. Well then


----------



## Darth (Apr 17, 2013)

Godaime Hokage said:


> I haven't seen him since I played a game with him where I fed a Fiora up the ass mid lane. She proceeded to snowball her way to victory. This was like a month ago.
> 
> I think I broke his brain.





Amrun said:


> Adrian, I feel you on so many levels.



It's okay you two. It happens to the best of us. 

**


----------



## Vaeny (Apr 17, 2013)

So I just had a terrible laning phase with Cait, died 3 times in 10 minutes.

Though my support Zyra wasn't helping a lot.

End the game at 1-3-13 with no deaths after 10 minutes, did more damage than anyone in the game, including the 15-2 enemy Graves.

Team still blames me when they get caught out because my KDA wasn't good.

I was in every kill except 1 

I guess ADCs have to have amazing KDA, oh wait, I had an IE Zeal when Graves had BT, LW, Maw and PD and I still did more damage.

Fuck this game.


----------



## Amrun (Apr 17, 2013)

People are just playing the blame game.  Ignore them.  You obviously know what's up.


----------



## Darth (Apr 17, 2013)

vae u suck.


----------



## Vaeny (Apr 17, 2013)

I have to add, the reason my laning phase was so shit is because everything felt off.

It felt like the game was unresponsive as fuck, I have no idea why.


----------



## Maerala (Apr 17, 2013)

You must have been on the purple side.

Yup.


----------



## Amrun (Apr 17, 2013)

I was going to post that shit, Adrian.

stop reading my mind


----------



## MrChubz (Apr 17, 2013)

Vae said:


> I have to add, the reason my laning phase was so shit is because everything felt off.
> 
> It felt like the game was unresponsive as fuck, I have no idea why.



The servers are real sketchy, I think. A lot of the time it feels like I'm getting frameskip, even though my computer is fine.


----------



## Amrun (Apr 17, 2013)

Earlier today, my game crashed after character select, and then I had to relog FIVE times before I got the game to load... 

But I somehow made it into the game in time to help leash and get to my lane and only missed a few cs.  Not sure how that miracle happened.

Still lost though because everyone was leaving throughout the game.  It happened a few times to the other team though, and in fact their Shen left right before the game ended.

Pretty sure it was the servers.


----------



## Frankenstein (Apr 17, 2013)

Amrun is playing league again? now i almost feel like caving and coming back early. >_>


----------



## Bioness (Apr 17, 2013)

Given the rate I am going I should be the fuck out of bronze within a few days.

Seriously playing a few good champions to ladder is the best.


----------



## Frankenstein (Apr 17, 2013)

Bioness said:


> Given the rate I am going I should be the fuck out of bronze within a few days.
> 
> Seriously playing a few good champions to ladder is the best.



didnt you just start/restart a few months ago?

/sense


----------



## Bioness (Apr 17, 2013)

I'm a swift learner.

And you would be


----------



## Frankenstein (Apr 17, 2013)

Bioness said:


> I'm a swift learner.
> 
> And you would be



oh. Cycloid/Juri 

phone dupe with a bunch of stuff disabled for quicher loading(sigs images etc) cuz i cba to change settings every time i switch between that and comp


----------



## Bioness (Apr 17, 2013)

Cycloid/Juri?

I recognize the name Cycloid...I think from Mafia Games...though I wouldn't openly mention your connection as a duplicate account.


----------



## Magic (Apr 17, 2013)

Fuck this game.


----------



## Frankenstein (Apr 17, 2013)

Bioness said:


> Cycloid/Juri?
> 
> I recognize the name Cycloid...I think from Mafia Games...though I wouldn't openly mention your connection as a duplicate account.



Thought it was only against the rules if it was to circumvent a ban.  

and yeah used to play mafia.


----------



## Vaeny (Apr 17, 2013)

So I have this brand of crisps/chips I've been eating since I was a kid.

Yesterday I threw away 30 bags that I've had lying around for no reason when I was cleaning.

Today I find out that there's code in those bags for a competition and with those 30 bags I could've secured myself a pair of headphones worth around 300 dollars 

Fuck my life.


----------



## Juri (Apr 17, 2013)

RemChu said:


> Fuck this game.





Vae said:


> So I have this brand of crisps/chips I've been eating since I was a kid.
> 
> Yesterday I threw away 30 bags that I've had lying around for no reason when I was cleaning.
> 
> ...



problem guys?


----------



## Gogeta (Apr 17, 2013)

Smart guy Vae

Anyway i've been having a bad streak lately in normals with shitty bot lanes.

The only 2 bot lanes that won are the one where an ADC wasn't even present, just Leona+Thresh (didn't build like an ADC), and the one where i jungled.
The rest just fed hard as fuck.
Wat do.


----------



## Darth (Apr 17, 2013)

Bioness said:


> Given the rate I am going I should be the fuck out of bronze within a few days.
> 
> Seriously playing a few good champions to ladder is the best.



Hate to break it to you but every player stuck in bronze says that


----------



## Nim (Apr 17, 2013)

A friend of mine had a winning streak in Bronze I, then he had promotion games, lost the first 3. Don't rely on your luck having good teams in the last few games :I


----------



## Didi (Apr 17, 2013)

Darth said:


> Why the fuck would I want to be a Lannister? They're all ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) and the only decent one (Tyrion) hates them just as much as I do.
> 
> *Targaryen4lyfe*
> 
> Mother of Dragons > silly incestuous lion cubs any day of the week.



I got your back bro


*Unbowed, Unbent, Unbroken


House Martell represent yo*


----------



## Vaeny (Apr 17, 2013)

I just used all the codes I got from my left over crisp bags to get 2 new bags of crisps


----------



## Bioness (Apr 17, 2013)

Darth said:


> Hate to break it to you but every player stuck in bronze says that



I'M NOT LISTENING, NAH NAH NAH NAH NAH.


----------



## Vaeny (Apr 17, 2013)

Bioness said:


> I'M NOT LISTENING, NAH NAH NAH NAH NAH.



About your sig.

Not IRL at least.


----------



## Vaeny (Apr 17, 2013)




----------



## Bioness (Apr 17, 2013)




----------



## Cronos (Apr 17, 2013)

faker is god


----------



## Vaeny (Apr 17, 2013)

Bioness said:


> What the fuck
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Nothing, but does it look like I give a darn?

There's a bunch of posts there that have nothing to do with League, so it doesn't fucking matter.


----------



## Maerala (Apr 17, 2013)

Vae said:


> About your sig.
> 
> Not IRL at least.



Go on.


----------



## Amrun (Apr 17, 2013)

Frankenstein said:


> oh. Cycloid/Juri
> 
> phone dupe with a bunch of stuff disabled for quicher loading(sigs images etc) cuz i cba to change settings every time i switch between that and comp





YES COME BACK PLZ


----------



## Darth (Apr 17, 2013)

Didi said:


> I got your back bro
> 
> 
> *Unbowed, Unbent, Unbroken
> ...



I feel like a bit of a nerd for saying this but since Rhaegar Targaryen married Elia Martell, the houses of Martell and Targaryen are more or less allied so FUCK YEAH DIDI GOT MY BACK *TARGARYEN4LYFE*


----------



## Darth (Apr 17, 2013)

Great. LCS tonight starts at 11 pm my time and ends at 5 am. 

timezones are a wonderful thing.

I really don't want to miss CLG vs Dig and TSM vs CLG though


----------



## Darth (Apr 17, 2013)

So who's excited about the Russian server being launched?

Sajin?



apparently if you transfer to the russian server you get arctic warfare cait and volibear with his northern storm skin for free. 

although they won't let you transfer back and the server only supports the russian language. 

def not worth.


----------



## Sansa (Apr 17, 2013)

Darth said:


> We think you're a dumbass.
> 
> gg.
> 
> ...


>implying I was trying to be racist
>implying I can't see the difference in spelling between portuguese and spanish
>implying there are no spaniards in north america


----------



## Magic (Apr 17, 2013)




----------



## Magic (Apr 17, 2013)

fuck this game though


----------



## Darth (Apr 17, 2013)

Jiyeon said:


> >implying I was trying to be racist
> >implying I can't see the difference in spelling between portuguese and spanish
> >implying there are no spaniards in north america



nice try but we still think you're dumb. 

watch this and get better at the game.


----------



## Darth (Apr 17, 2013)

and believe it or not there are no Spaniards in North America as Spain is in fact in Europe. 

[YOUTUBE]v3rhQc666Sg[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Sansa (Apr 17, 2013)

You're just being ignorant now.

But, continue thinking Spaniards only exist in Spain.


----------



## Vaeny (Apr 17, 2013)

Darth said:


> and believe it or not there are no Spaniards in North America as Spain is in fact in Europe.
> 
> [YOUTUBE]v3rhQc666Sg[/YOUTUBE]



Eh, even I have to laugh at that.

That's like saying there are no Swedes in North America because Sweden is in Europe.

It's called moving to other countries, Hady.


----------



## Darth (Apr 17, 2013)

Vae said:


> Eh, even I have to laugh at that.
> 
> That's like saying there are no Swedes in North America because Sweden is in Europe.
> 
> It's called moving to other countries, Hady.



Oh come now. 

When have you honestly seen people complain about the "SPANIARD COMMUNITY IN NORTH AMERICA"?

I'm not talking about staggered individuals. There are virtually no Spaniards on the NA server and Jiyeon's full of shit and just couldn't differentiate the Brazillian community from the Spaniard community which blatantly doesn't exist.


----------



## Cronos (Apr 17, 2013)

Darth said:


> Great. LCS tonight starts at 11 pm my time and ends at 5 am.
> 
> timezones are a wonderful thing.
> 
> I really don't want to miss CLG vs Dig and TSM vs CLG though



yeah shit sucks, i love clg too but i'm probably just gonna watch the vods


----------



## Juri (Apr 17, 2013)

Amrun said:


> YES COME BACK PLZ



we'll see how soon i can manage that.


----------



## Cronos (Apr 17, 2013)

dude the intro for ogn showing all the players and those cool effects and that song

SO

DAMN

GOOD


----------



## Raidoton (Apr 17, 2013)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3pELy5WHEro[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Apr 17, 2013)

i am so close SO CLOSE to transfering to NA and being done once and for all with this fucking server

even if i think NA is less competitive in solo q, i cant fucking STAND the toxicity of the players here in EU

even at diamond its fucking FLAME FLAME FLAME FLAME

when will people learn to just shut the fuck up and let others play the game

fucking

shit


----------



## Vaeny (Apr 17, 2013)

COME TO US WAD, I think I might just stay at NA cause the transfer is too expensive.


----------



## Amrun (Apr 17, 2013)

yessssss do it


----------



## Vaeny (Apr 17, 2013)

Also, Millenium disbanded, Metalx benched on Team Alternate, Creaton joins.


----------



## Didi (Apr 17, 2013)

WAD said:


> i am so close SO CLOSE to transfering to NA and being done once and for all with this fucking server
> 
> even if i think NA is less competitive in solo q, i cant fucking STAND the toxicity of the players here in EU
> 
> ...





bro don't do it


----------



## Maerala (Apr 17, 2013)

WAD said:


> i am so close SO CLOSE to transfering to NA and being done once and for all with this fucking server
> 
> even if i think NA is less competitive in solo q, i cant fucking STAND the toxicity of the players here in EU
> 
> ...



do et



Vae said:


> COME TO US WAD, I think I might just stay at NA cause the transfer is too expensive.



also do et

frans 5ebur

:33


----------



## Sansa (Apr 17, 2013)

Darth said:


> Oh come now.
> 
> When have you honestly seen people complain about the "SPANIARD COMMUNITY IN NORTH AMERICA"?
> 
> I'm not talking about staggered individuals. There are virtually no Spaniards on the NA server and Jiyeon's full of shit and just couldn't differentiate the Brazillian community from the Spaniard community which blatantly doesn't exist.



You're just mad that you said some ignorant shit like Spaniards can't exist in North America because Spain is in Europe.

There are Spaniards and Spanish speaking people all over the planet.

I guess Koreans don't exist in North America because Korea is obviously in Asia too right?


----------



## Gogeta (Apr 17, 2013)

WAD said:


> i am so close SO CLOSE to transfering to NA and being done once and for all with this fucking server
> 
> even if i think NA is less competitive in solo q, i cant fucking STAND the toxicity of the players here in EU
> 
> ...




Bro

the fuck man

don't do it

just dont dude


----------



## Vaeny (Apr 17, 2013)

He should do it.


----------



## Darth (Apr 17, 2013)

lcs starting soon. 

good thing i just woke up


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Apr 17, 2013)

WAD said:


> i am so close SO CLOSE to transfering to NA and being done once and for all with this fucking server
> 
> even if i think NA is less competitive in solo q, i cant fucking STAND the toxicity of the players here in EU
> 
> ...



That shit happens in NA too. You would just go from assholes in one region to the assholes in this region for 2600 RP.


----------



## Vaeny (Apr 17, 2013)

Demonic Shaman said:


> That shit happens in NA too. You would just go from assholes in one region to the assholes in this region for 2600 RP.



Shhhhhhhh        .


----------



## Vaeny (Apr 17, 2013)

Darth is so worthless, can't even find the Youtube or Azubu LCS streams by himself.

He's nothing without me.


----------



## Magic (Apr 17, 2013)

WAD said:


> *i am so close SO CLOSE to transfering to NA and being done once and for all with this fucking server
> *
> even if i think NA is less competitive in solo q, i cant fucking STAND the toxicity of the players here in EU
> 
> ...


----------



## MrChubz (Apr 17, 2013)

GG Dig. I guess TSM will be #2.


----------



## Darth (Apr 17, 2013)

MrChubz said:


> GG Dig. I guess TSM will be #2.



Not if MRN beats them. Could still go either way. And TSM vs Dig will most probably be the deciding match.


----------



## Didi (Apr 17, 2013)

lol dig



go tsm!


----------



## αce (Apr 17, 2013)

prolly wrecked scarra


----------



## MrChubz (Apr 17, 2013)

TSM              !


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Apr 17, 2013)

TSM not looking happy after their game.


----------



## MrChubz (Apr 17, 2013)

I wouldn't either. If they have a tough time against MRN, what chance do they stand against Korea?


----------



## αce (Apr 17, 2013)

no team in eu or na bar GG stands a chance against Korean teams...


----------



## StrawHatCrew (Apr 17, 2013)

Whew, had me scared there TSM. Ballsy Twitch pick when they have a J4 and Malph made me watch Turtle extra carefully, especially when he was so behind in lane.

The Baron dance at the end was a brilliant call, those minions managed to kill 3 towers while TSM just danced at Baron. Don't know why MRN reacted so late on that one though. TSM siege power was pretty weak that game, so they should have just given up on baron, save the base and stall the 4 minutes like the last 2 barons. TSM only had Twitch to hit the tower and Turtle was too scared to even do that, so their defense was good enough to stall imo. Oh well, GG TSM!!!


----------



## αce (Apr 17, 2013)

me wad and darth are on skype and me and wad since 10 minutes were calling game over if they turtled against twitch

rat is op
when he got bloodthirster it was over


----------



## Kagutsuchi (Apr 17, 2013)

Dat Complexity.


----------



## Maerala (Apr 17, 2013)

So I tried to give ranked a shot and my very first team decided to go with ADC Tryndamere.

Yeahno.

Did I lose anything for dodging my first ranked game ever?


----------



## Magic (Apr 17, 2013)

Wow my internet died, just experienced my first loss from a dc......
=[ 

and my team was winning the team fights too....


----------



## Sansa (Apr 17, 2013)

6287 IP.

Riot does this to me everytime.


----------



## Darth (Apr 17, 2013)

Godaime Hokage said:


> So I tried to give ranked a shot and my very first team decided to go with ADC Tryndamere.
> 
> Yeahno.
> 
> Did I lose anything for dodging my first ranked game ever?



i've never heard of someone dodging a placement match.

yeah your mmr probably went down as if it counted as a loss.


----------



## MrChubz (Apr 17, 2013)

Doublelift? More like Trashlift.


----------



## MrChubz (Apr 17, 2013)

According to folk lore, CLG was once a good team. I don't believe it.


----------



## Didi (Apr 17, 2013)

Dyrus was a beast that game, definitely mvp that match


----------



## Sansa (Apr 17, 2013)

CLG were once the team to beat.

What happened to them


----------



## Darth (Apr 17, 2013)

Chauster obviously isn't that comfortable in the jungle and Hotshot sucks at top lane. Doubelift wasn't really on his game that time around and while link and aphro did well it wasn't nearly enough. 


TSM also played really really well so kudos to them.


----------



## αce (Apr 17, 2013)

chauster made the worst calls i've ever seen in a while
worse than lautemortis


----------



## αce (Apr 17, 2013)

curse should pick up doublelift and aphro
dream team na


----------



## Sansa (Apr 17, 2013)

Does DontMashMe play any champions other than Caitlyn?


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Apr 17, 2013)

Jiyeon said:


> Does DontMashMe play any champions other than Caitlyn?



Twitch?

Also it seems like a win for Curse. They seem to be a lock in for first but we'll see. I love Nyjacky on Morg <3


----------



## αce (Apr 17, 2013)

cop at the doublelift school of twitch apparently


----------



## Darth (Apr 17, 2013)

Jiyeon said:


> Does DontMashMe play any champions other than Caitlyn?



off the top of my head i know he has a solid twitch, draven, and graves.


----------



## αce (Apr 17, 2013)

twitch is so big wtf
penta kill incoming


----------



## Shozan (Apr 17, 2013)

dat guy playing Elise.... lol!


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Apr 17, 2013)

THE UPSET. OH WOW. I didn't think Curse was going to lose that too


----------



## Darth (Apr 17, 2013)

gg cop sucks.


----------



## Didi (Apr 17, 2013)

LOL CURSE WTF ARE YOU DOING



saint always losing the smite wars lol



and cop being shit as usual


----------



## Sansa (Apr 17, 2013)

They threw on the last engage.

I don't know why Voy would choose to town and then teleport into the middle of GGU.


----------



## Darth (Apr 17, 2013)

the comeback began at the baron steal.


----------



## αce (Apr 17, 2013)

cop running last fight 
kda more important

how do you lose with an 8-0 twitch with 6 items


----------



## Lord Genome (Apr 17, 2013)

8-0 twitch

still sucks


----------



## Sansa (Apr 17, 2013)

Zionspartan won them that game.


----------



## αce (Apr 17, 2013)

elise won them game
stole baron


----------



## Shozan (Apr 17, 2013)

it was 8 - 1 guys! It was hard for him with that sinlge death!


----------



## Raidoton (Apr 17, 2013)

Yeah that Baron steal + 1 for 1 + Tower was too much at once!


----------



## Sansa (Apr 17, 2013)

Riven was so farmed, that no one on curse could control her.

Voy couldn't even 1v1 her.


----------



## αce (Apr 17, 2013)

honestly i think tsm is the best team in na right now
it hurts my soul to admit it

reginald best mid NA imo
Dyrus best top lane
xspecial/wildturtle may not be the best bot lane but they are pretty damn solid
oddone overrated but he smites 


yeah crs is #1 only because they never dropped a game to bottom 4 until today, but their record against the top 4 isn't that great. I don't think they can beat anyone in the top 4 in a best of three if im being completely honest



my na ranking right now:

1. TSM
2. DIG
3. CLG
4. CRS

etc.

yea yeah i put clg over crs. sue me. i honestly dont see crs beating anyone of those teams in best of 3


----------



## αce (Apr 17, 2013)

LOL DIG
ban out doublelift strat

ban cait
ban twitch
ban vayne

seems legit


----------



## αce (Apr 17, 2013)

singed against thresh
im going to reserve my judgement


----------



## Didi (Apr 17, 2013)

BIG GOLEM FOR FIRST BLOOD


WORTH


----------



## Maerala (Apr 17, 2013)

[YOUTUBE]m4nCPiM85TQ[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## αce (Apr 17, 2013)

k
qtpie just got analed by dl


74 cs to 36


----------



## αce (Apr 17, 2013)

105 cs
to 55
LOL


also aphro op


----------



## Sansa (Apr 17, 2013)

Lol, Reginald best mid na.


----------



## Shozan (Apr 17, 2013)

qtpie should just quit this and go for prof. modeling.


----------



## αce (Apr 17, 2013)

dl 100 cs ahead of qtpie
but he got golem so np


----------



## αce (Apr 17, 2013)

> Lol, Reginald best mid na.



i stand by what i said
who's better? reginald has completely outplayed scarra everytime dignitas has faced them in a tournament. id be hard pressed to find a match where scarra has straight up beat reginald mid. 

and jacky is not better than reginald








i dont know why the notion of reginald being the best mid in na is such a funny notion
i dont even like the guy


----------



## αce (Apr 17, 2013)

doublelift 260 cs at 22 minutes
the fuck


----------



## Sansa (Apr 17, 2013)

I don't even like Scarra or Dignitas and I would rather have Scarra mid for allstars than Reginald.


----------



## αce (Apr 17, 2013)

this is weixao level farming
jesus christ


----------



## αce (Apr 17, 2013)

> I don't even like Scarra or Dignitas and I would rather have Scarra mid for allstars than Reginald.



scarra admitted himself that he's been playing badly against every international mid
but thats sugar coating it
hes been stomped by pretty much everyone from korea


----------



## αce (Apr 17, 2013)

300 cs 26 minutes



HEY DARTH U SHOULDNT HAVE WENT TO SLEEP
THIS GAME IS COMEDY AND A HALF


----------



## Sansa (Apr 17, 2013)

Dat DoubleGod ult.

DLift still couldn't beat Froggen's record though.


----------



## Sansa (Apr 17, 2013)

αce said:


> scarra admitted himself that he's been playing badly against every international mid
> but thats sugar coating it
> hes been stomped by pretty much everyone from korea



Reginald would get dumpstered by EU mids.


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Apr 17, 2013)

Regi is a pretty aggressive mid. TSM's track record with the koreans isn't good though so meh. I wouldn't call them the best NA team.

I just tuned in for CLG vs Dig. 12-0. 370 CS on DL

What the fuck?


----------



## αce (Apr 17, 2013)

> Reginald would get dumpstered by EU mids.



if by eu mid you mean alex ich then i would agree generally. but scarra would get trashed even harder. 

also this is implying that eu has the best mids in the game
id disagree with that notion


honestly there is no basis for scarra being better than reginald
0 whatsoever. just pointing that out. its almost like people just blindly hate on reginald. historically hes outplayed scarra like everytime they have met.


----------



## αce (Apr 17, 2013)

> Regi is a pretty aggressive mid. TSM's track record with the koreans isn't good though so meh. I wouldn't call them the best NA team.



to be fair they've really only played the best korean teams. blaze, frost etc.

dignitas and mariachi band scarra were getting trashed by shitty korean lower tier teams when they got invited to ogn


----------



## Sansa (Apr 17, 2013)

αce said:


> if by eu mid you mean alex ich then i would agree generally. but scarra would get trashed even harder.
> 
> also this is implying that eu has the best mids in the game
> id disagree with that notion
> ...



Reginald couldn't beat xPeke mid, he'd get shit on.

Scarra is a better team player than him and doesn't let his ego overweight the right decision.

Reginald is just a little cunt with an attitude problem who lost his eyebrows in Guantanamo Bay.


----------



## Amrun (Apr 17, 2013)

Even I know Regi outclasses Scarra.


----------



## Sansa (Apr 17, 2013)

Also, lol @ crumbzz ragequitting.


----------



## αce (Apr 17, 2013)

> Reginald couldn't beat xPeke mid, he'd get shit on.



and scarra wouldn't?
also i disgaree. he wouldn't get shit on. what's the basis for this? hype?



> Scarra is a better team player than him and doesn't let his ego overweight the right decision.



how does this make any sense
reginald makes the calls for the team and they all agree hes the best shot caller on the team. if anyones ego gets in the way its the people not following the calls

and they have a superb record (they are number 2) hes obviously making decent calls



> Reginald is just a little cunt with an attitude problem who lost his eyebrows in Guantanamo Bay.



so basically you have no argument
you just hate reginald


this is like me saying rajon rondo is garbage because i hate him
its not true


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Apr 17, 2013)

Jiyeon said:


> Reginald couldn't beat xPeke mid, he'd get shit on.
> 
> Scarra is a better team player than him and doesn't let his ego overweight the right decision.
> 
> Reginald is just a little cunt with an attitude problem who lost his eyebrows in Guantanamo Bay.



Whoa whoa whoa. The rage and hate on Regi is strong within you LOL what do you have against him.


----------



## MrChubz (Apr 17, 2013)

αce said:


> i stand by what i said
> who's better? reginald has completely outplayed scarra everytime dignitas has faced them in a tournament. id be hard pressed to find a match where scarra has straight up beat reginald mid.
> 
> and jacky is not better than reginald
> ...



It's because Regi is either on fire or he makes these mind-boggling throws. Most people only choose to remember the throws. That being said I also think he;s the best mid. I can't remember a single time recently where Jack or Scarra out-laned him without having a first-blood advantage or something like that.


----------



## αce (Apr 17, 2013)

its funny
when tsm loses everyone blames regi
when tsm wins no one gives credit to regi - even though he makes the calls

best logic na


----------



## Sansa (Apr 17, 2013)

αce said:


> and scarra wouldn't?
> also i disgaree. he wouldn't get shit on. what's the basis for this? hype?


Hype?
I don't like Scarra, so why would I hype him?

Scarra is still a better mid that Reginald.




> how does this make any sense
> reginald makes the calls for the team and they all agree hes the best shot caller on the team. if anyones ego gets in the way its the people not following the calls
> and they have a superb record (they are number 2) hes obviously making decent calls



Who in the NA LCS is more notorious for making horrid calls?
Also, they're only second because Dignitas threw about 4 games in a row.




> so basically you have no argument
> you just hate reginald
> 
> 
> ...


I can hate Reginald all I want.

I hate Scarra but I still acknowledge that he's a better Mid than Reginald.

I don't even particularly like Froggen and I'll still say he's better than Reginald.


----------



## αce (Apr 17, 2013)

> Scarra is still a better mid that Reginald.



and this is BASED ON WHAT EXACTLY?
reginald has beaten scarra mid MUCH MORE than the vice versa has happened



> Who in the NA LCS is more notorious for making horrid calls?



Are you fucking kidding me? 
TSM is* number 2 in the standings*. Please tell me more about how bad TSM is at closing games.



> I can hate Reginald all I want.
> 
> I hate Scarra but I still acknowledge that he's a better Mid than Reginald.



except for the fact that your conclusion isn't based on anything



> I don't even particularly like Froggen and I'll still say he's better than Reginald.



yes
except froggen has a track record and has proven himself
scarra hasn't
ever


----------



## αce (Apr 17, 2013)

*where the fuck did this scarra hype train come from*
people just hate reginald because he threw chaox in the dumpster
where he belongs

scarra has never proven himself to be of international caliber
yes reginald may not be as good as alex ich, ambition or godsaya -_ but at least he's proven to be competent at winning games_ TSM HAS WON MORE GAMES THAN ANY OTHER NA TEAM - OBVIOUSLY HE'S BEEN DOING SOMETHING RIGHT

for gods sake tsm won every tournament last year and scarra and dignitas got trashed last time they faced tsm in a finals for a tourny. *reginalds track record against scarra is undeniable*


*SOMEONE EXPLAIN TO ME WHAT SCARRA HAS DONE TO GARNER ALL THIS ATTENTION
APPARENTLY IM MISSING SOMETHING*


----------



## αce (Apr 17, 2013)

REGINALD>SCARRA

/ENDMYFUCKINGRANT


----------



## Bioness (Apr 17, 2013)

Godaime Hokage said:


> [YOUTUBE]m4nCPiM85TQ[/YOUTUBE]



Gave me....



chills.


----------



## Sansa (Apr 17, 2013)

αce said:


> [/I] TSM HAS WON MORE GAMES THAN ANY OTHER NA TEAM - OBVIOUSLY HE'S BEEN DOING SOMETHING RIGHT



Last time I checked, Curse and TSM have the same amount of wins and TSM has 1 more loss.


----------



## αce (Apr 17, 2013)

> Last time I checked, Curse and TSM have the same amount of wins and TSM has 1 more loss.



I meant tournaments. They won like 6 straight last year. People forget that Reginald made TSM what they are now. Obviously his call may be questionable sometimes but overall he's shown that they generally do well when he calls the shots.



Scarra literally hasn't done anything worthy of the praise he's getting. Reginald hate train is too strong. It probably started after TSM trashed Dignitas in regional finals and reginald called it the easiest finals of his life. Reddit fucking hated him after he said that because they all love Scarra.

That was the game where he trashed Scarra mid btw. I suggest you watch the VOD.


----------



## Sansa (Apr 17, 2013)

Reginald didn't even have the stomach to look Chaox in the eye while he was firing him.

Reginald is always going to be a weak person to me.


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Apr 17, 2013)

What ace is saying is true. You're not giving out any example or reasoning as to why you think Scarra is better at mid than Reginald. 

Regi doesn't make bad calls but it's more of miscommunication within the team than anything. He can be overly aggressive but it works. It's clear that you hate him for the attitude but not of his gameplay. To be honest I don't like him either because of his attitude. I don't like that he blames Dyrus and Dyrus has to bottle it up inside.

But I'm not going to argue that Regi sucks. Because he is doing something right as mid. His mechanics in farming isn't as great as Scarra I admit but he will generally do well and makes good plays.

Also Regi's best friend is Chaox. I wouldn't want to look at my best friend in the eye if I have to fire him as a boss/leader.


----------



## Vaeny (Apr 18, 2013)

αce said:


> no team in eu or na bar GG stands a chance against Korean teams...





Fnatic.


----------



## Maerala (Apr 18, 2013)

When you start ranked does your normal MMR count for anything?

Because it seems like the skill level of the people I get matched up with in normals is much higher than that of the ones I'm getting in ranked.


----------



## Vaeny (Apr 18, 2013)

*Spoiler*: __ 







New skins coming out, these look sick as fuck


----------



## Magic (Apr 18, 2013)

Would play ez just for that skin...damn...


----------



## Vaeny (Apr 18, 2013)

I'll be getting the Ezreal and Shen skins.


----------



## Maerala (Apr 18, 2013)

Happy for any Orianna love but that's a pretty terror skin tbh. The first thing I saw was the spiked ball and I thought it was Mordekaiser.

Ez looks hot though


----------



## Santí (Apr 18, 2013)

Xin Zhao losing to Lulu top.

All of my gios.


----------



## Nim (Apr 18, 2013)

I like that Shen Skin :00 too bad I don't play him.


----------



## Vaeny (Apr 18, 2013)

Santisimo (8:52): Why Ori? Fuck ori
Skisn for a bunch of old champs
Vaeny (8:52): Because this was the teamcomp in the final game that won TPA Season 2
retard
Santisimo (8:52): Give skins for new fucking champs dammit
fuck that
Vaeny (8:52): Fuck you
Santisimo (8:52): wtf is TPA?
Vaeny (8:52): Kill yourself


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Apr 18, 2013)

> Santisimo (8:52): wtf is TPA?
> Vaeny (8:52): Kill yourself



LOLOLOLOLOL .... 

Santi what the fuck. Did you join after Season 2 World Championships or something.

Hell, my brother knows TPA and he doesn't even play league.


----------



## Santí (Apr 18, 2013)

Demonic Shaman said:


> LOLOLOLOLOL ....
> 
> Santi what the fuck. *Did you join after Season 2 World Championships or something.*



Umm.... Yes. I joined the week just before Season 3 started.


----------



## Maerala (Apr 18, 2013)

Vae said:


> Santisimo (8:52): Why Ori? Fuck ori



Fuck YOU, sir!


----------



## Santí (Apr 18, 2013)

Look what you did, Vae. Now adrian hates me


----------



## Darth (Apr 18, 2013)

Godaime Hokage said:


> [YOUTUBE]m4nCPiM85TQ[/YOUTUBE]



Who's gpong to listen to all of that in game lol?


----------



## Maerala (Apr 18, 2013)

Sant? said:


> Look what you did, Vae. Now adrian hates me



I must defend my lady's honor. 


*Spoiler*: __ 



<3


----------



## Cronos (Apr 18, 2013)

looks like dig will lose second place

it's sad really


----------



## Didi (Apr 18, 2013)

Oh hey I agree with Ace on something lol


Reginald is a better mid than Scarra. Besides Regi always dominating Scarra in lane, you could also ask many others like for instance Saintvicious, who also recently said he admires Regi's shotcalling ability and wished he'd be on top of the allstar votes, a thing I also still want because GODDAMMIT I WANT MY CDE + DOUBLELIFT :>


I'm quite convinced that a lot of the love Scarra is getting is just because he's such a nice guy and basically a big sweet huggable teddybear


Because imo, Link and Nyjacky are also better than Scarra.


----------



## Cronos (Apr 18, 2013)

link is definitely the best


----------



## OS (Apr 18, 2013)




----------



## Cronos (Apr 18, 2013)

omg that's awesome


----------



## Cronos (Apr 18, 2013)

after watching this




i realise dyrus will leave tsm because they keep bashing him

hotshot will retire, and he will join clg

and then clg will win everything

Dyrus / CLG PLS


----------



## OS (Apr 18, 2013)

Isn't Regi the one that should  be bashed? People love Dyrus, a lot hate Regi. Errybody luv Wildturtle.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Apr 18, 2013)

we need to start a betting pool on that ultimate skin


----------



## Maerala (Apr 18, 2013)

I would've said Orianna a few hours ago just out of wishful thinking... But that horrid abomination is coming out now instead, so there goes that.

Asylum Lux.


----------



## Vaeny (Apr 18, 2013)

WAD said:


> we need to start a betting pool on that ultimate skin



Spirit Summoner Udyr.


----------



## Darth (Apr 18, 2013)

Wtf? New Ori skin looks great. Fuck off Adrian. 

new ultimate is gonna be for Rumble mark my words.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Apr 18, 2013)

it better not be udyr zzz


----------



## Bioness (Apr 18, 2013)

Darth said:


> Who's gpong to listen to all of that in game lol?



Supposedly it happens when you have a victory on that map and don't immediately leave game.



Godaime Hokage said:


> I would've said Orianna a few hours ago just out of wishful thinking... But that horrid abomination is coming out now instead, so there goes that.
> 
> Asylum Lux.



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=65weTZUbMTY[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Vaeny (Apr 18, 2013)

Godaime Hokage said:


> I would've said Orianna a few hours ago just out of wishful thinking... *But that horrid abomination is coming out now instead, so there goes that.*
> 
> Asylum Lux.



Fuck you Adrian, your taste in skins is terrible.

Every single one of those TPA skins look amazing, but then again, I guess ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) have shitty taste to begin with


----------



## Didi (Apr 18, 2013)

WAD said:


> it better not be udyr zzz



Actually it might just be Spirit Summoner Udyr since that's been in the works for like 3 years now


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Apr 18, 2013)

meh i need to start jungling him again anyways

i used to be godmode on him

im like diamond jr


----------



## Raidoton (Apr 18, 2013)

I want Dark Harvester Viktor


----------



## Darth (Apr 18, 2013)

Udyr definitly doesnt deserve an Ultimate skin tho


----------



## Vaeny (Apr 18, 2013)

Darth said:


> Udyr definitly doesnt deserve an Ultimate skin tho



Why not?

I don't think you can say specific champs doesn't deserve it, I'd like it on someone like Udyr, it can be so cool.

On Ezreal, sure, you look different as you level up and such, but someone like Udyr with multiple forms has A LOT of potential for a beast ultimate skin.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Apr 18, 2013)

cant wait for people to start spamming udyr so i can start spamming janna and makiing their lives absolutely miserable


----------



## αce (Apr 18, 2013)




----------



## αce (Apr 18, 2013)

udyr getting an ultimate after those buffs seems like riot wants to make solo q ten times more annoying

play draft
ban udyr


----------



## Cronos (Apr 18, 2013)

OH GOD YES PLS


----------



## Infamy (Apr 18, 2013)

Hate when the servers are down ):


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Apr 18, 2013)

better give NA RP


----------



## αce (Apr 18, 2013)

better give us free skins
fuck eu


----------



## Darth (Apr 18, 2013)

Wad ur avatars are so terror.

And Ace that scenario thing u posted made me lose my shit in public.


----------



## Darth (Apr 18, 2013)

why the fuck are NA's servers down?

dafuq?


----------



## Magic (Apr 18, 2013)

Udyr looks fucking homeless. Someone feed him!


----------



## Darth (Apr 18, 2013)

Vae said:


> Why not?
> 
> I don't think you can say specific champs doesn't deserve it, I'd like it on someone like Udyr, it can be so cool.
> 
> On Ezreal, sure, you look different as you level up and such, but someone like Udyr with multiple forms has A LOT of potential for a beast ultimate skin.



because his playstyle and champion concept are pieces of shit.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Apr 18, 2013)

there is nothing wrong with my ava

u baka


----------



## Gogeta (Apr 18, 2013)

I agree with Darth on this one

Udyr does not deserve a legendary let alone an Ultimate skin

CHO GATH ON THE OTHER HAND


----------



## Infamy (Apr 18, 2013)

Darth said:


> why the fuck are NA's servers down?
> 
> dafuq?



Been down for over 5 hours already. They were supposed to be up 2 hours ago


----------



## Raidoton (Apr 18, 2013)

Vae said:


> Why not?
> 
> I don't think you can say specific champs doesn't deserve it, I'd like it on someone like Udyr, it can be so cool.
> 
> On Ezreal, sure, you look different as you level up and such, but someone like Udyr with multiple forms has A LOT of potential for a beast ultimate skin.


Yeah, every stance gets his own Voice...


----------



## Darth (Apr 18, 2013)

leveling my smurf on euw. anyone want to play?


----------



## Vaeny (Apr 18, 2013)

Infamy said:


> Been down for over 5 hours already. They were supposed to be up 2 hours ago



Oh no, poor NA.

This happens in EU all the time, it's not like we can't live without League.

Shit happens, this wasn't even a really ''scheduled'' maintenance, then they had even more issues.


----------



## αce (Apr 18, 2013)

swain should get an ultimate
turn into a fucking dragon
pls


----------



## αce (Apr 18, 2013)

i guess ill play euw


----------



## Vaeny (Apr 18, 2013)




----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Apr 18, 2013)

dragonmaster swain should be the new ult if anything

also

ap zac numbers for those interested @ 700 AP



> q=580 @ 7 seconds no CDR
> 
> w=100+22% max hp @ 4 seconds no CDR
> 
> ...



it should be noted that all of his abilities deal AoE damage

so his damage in teamfights during lategame is obscene


----------



## Vaeny (Apr 18, 2013)

Carry us again, WADinator.


----------



## Didi (Apr 18, 2013)

Darth said:


> leveling my smurf on euw. anyone want to play?



sure                    .


----------



## Cronos (Apr 18, 2013)

OMG DIDI WE JUST ENTERED A GAME PLS

PLS WAIT

PLS PLAY

PLS I MISS YOU

MORE THAN I MISS MY REP


----------



## Darth (Apr 18, 2013)

Phew, my back is hurting from all this carrying.


----------



## Donquixote Doflamingo (Apr 18, 2013)




----------



## Gogeta (Apr 18, 2013)

Couldn't carry noobs with Lee Singa


----------



## Vaeny (Apr 18, 2013)

You never seem to carry anything, Gogeta 

I can finally play today, finished helping my brother move now.


----------



## Gogeta (Apr 18, 2013)

I carried a few boxes up and down the stairs the other day

argument is invalid


----------



## Vaeny (Apr 18, 2013)

Touch?             .


----------



## Bioness (Apr 18, 2013)

This upcoming skin sale



Riot is a bunch of fucking trolls, imagine how many people bought these skins just to beat the higher prices only for them to go on sale a few days before the new prices are implemented.


----------



## αce (Apr 18, 2013)

RIOT BEST COMPANY EVA


----------



## αce (Apr 18, 2013)

tpa is getting their own skins
wtf


----------



## Vaeny (Apr 18, 2013)

They announced that those skins were going to go on sale before the price increase.

You're fucking retarded for buying them before the sale if you did, blame yourself if you bought it.
Riot didn't troll anyone, they warned people but most people don't know how to look at Riots announcements.


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Apr 18, 2013)




----------



## Vaeny (Apr 18, 2013)




----------



## αce (Apr 18, 2013)

bring some bitches
k xpeke have my children


----------



## Vaeny (Apr 18, 2013)

xPeke brings all the bitches to the yard.


----------



## Gogeta (Apr 18, 2013)

When i play Nasus

everyone goes 20-0

When i don't play Nasus

Everyone feeds

the game

it's telling me something


----------



## αce (Apr 18, 2013)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cD3tWJyNiMw[/YOUTUBE]

yung liftlift
dat thumbnail says everything


----------



## Didi (Apr 18, 2013)

trying to steal a blue is totally worth risking getting into a fight in a bad position when you're behind


/WADlogic


----------



## Nim (Apr 18, 2013)

looool now I can buy that Sona Skin xD


----------



## Gogeta (Apr 18, 2013)

Didi said:


> trying to steal a blue is totally worth risking getting into a fight in a bad position when you're behind
> 
> 
> /WADlogic



JAX COME HELP ME STEAL IT

OMG JAX DONT COME

GOTTA DO IT ALL BY MYSELF

Q INTO 5 PEOPLE WITH 1000 HP BLUE BUFF



My Lee Singa is the best though


----------



## αce (Apr 18, 2013)

reginald>scarra though
everyone else deserves their spot
haven't heard a single legitimate reason as to why scarra is superior to reginald

/rantcontinued


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Apr 18, 2013)

U GUYS DONT KNOW WHAT THE FUCK UR TALKING ABOUT

/huffingnpuffing


----------



## αce (Apr 18, 2013)

wad's lane sin is cursed
we won once with jungle sin
np


----------



## Cronos (Apr 18, 2013)

i had fun playing tonight, that's all that matters haha


----------



## Gogeta (Apr 18, 2013)

I should play seriously for once though

Ruined the games for you guys because of that.

I won't do stupid shit next games, sorry about tonight.


----------



## Bioness (Apr 18, 2013)

Vae said:


> They announced that those skins were going to go on sale before the price increase.
> 
> You're fucking retarded for buying them before the sale if you did, blame yourself if you bought it.
> Riot didn't troll anyone, they warned people but most people don't know how to look at Riots announcements.



Where did Riot say these skins were going on sale BEFORE the price increase? And I wasn't speaking for myself as I bought the Sona and Ziggs skin months ago So don't fucking talk shit when you don't know shit.


----------



## Vaeny (Apr 18, 2013)

You claim you don't play seriously.

But this is all just a lie to hide the fact that your calls are even worse than Hady and his shittiest calls NA.

IN REALITY, YOU'RE JIYEON LEVEL.


----------



## Vaeny (Apr 18, 2013)

Bioness said:


> Where did Riot say these skins were going on sale BEFORE the price increase? And I wasn't speaking for myself as I bought the Sona's and Ziggs' skin months ago So don't fucking talk shit when you don't know shit.





Bitch please suck my D.


----------



## Gogeta (Apr 18, 2013)

Vae said:


> You claim you don't play seriously.
> 
> But this is all just a lie to hide the fact that your calls are even worse than Hady and his shittiest calls NA.
> 
> IN REALITY, YOU'RE JIYEON LEVEL.



I might suck, a lot, but don't ever compare me to Jiyeon

Don't you dare

Also WAD worst calls EUW


----------



## Bioness (Apr 18, 2013)

Vae said:


> Bitch please suck my D.



That's one point but not the other, and here's another... Fuck off seriously. I make a post referencing the sale and you attack me, calling me retarded? What the hell is your problem?


----------



## Sansa (Apr 18, 2013)

Didi said:


> *
> Because imo, Link and Nyjacky are also better than Scarra.*


I voted for both Link and Jacky during all stars.

Link is god when he gets what he wants.


----------



## Vaeny (Apr 18, 2013)

Gogeta said:


> I might suck, a lot, but don't ever compare me to Jiyeon
> 
> Don't you dare
> 
> Also WAD worst calls EUW



Sorry, I went too far


----------



## Vaeny (Apr 18, 2013)

Bioness said:


> That's one point but not the other, and here's another Fuck off seriously. I make a post referencing the sale and you attack me, calling me retarded? What the hell is your problem?



I said you're retarded if you did buy them before the sale, did you? No, you bought them way before this was even announced.

And what's my problem? Are you new here or something or just ignorant? In case you haven't noticed, I'm the biggest dick on the forums, deal with it.

Also, who are you to attack Riot and call them a bunch of fucking trolls? Then I can just as easily call you retarded, can I not?

Logic.


----------



## Gogeta (Apr 18, 2013)

Bioness

here is how it works

Vae insults, you get mad, Vae wins
Ta-daaa



Vae said:


> Sorry, I went too far



Asshole

Anyway i don't like playing Nasus, nor Jax, nor Jarvan, not even Rammus man

I wanna play Rengar. That's who i am focusing on right now. Even though he is really weak ATM IDGAF. His animations, lore and voice are badass, all i need. Fuck playing safe with Jax until 6 or whatever

And the funny thing is ill probably feed the hardest with Rengar.


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Apr 18, 2013)

It's more of, if you say something retarded or annoying, Vae will jump on you. Then yeah, then this


> Vae insults, you get mad, Vae wins
> Ta-daaa



I find it amusing. But it's probably because 4N's gone, he's preying on new victims. 

Honestly though, why would you rip on Riot? They are decreasing 70+ new skins price and maybe increasing like 14? Though I don't agree with some of the price increase, I wouldn't call them fucking trolls.

Plus you can go through player support if you recently bought a skin and then it suddenly goes on sale. Their customer service is actually really nice.


----------



## Vaeny (Apr 18, 2013)

It's like no one ever learns until I actually target them.

Retarded kids will be retarded


----------



## Vaeny (Apr 18, 2013)

Gogeta just called me a terrible fucking human being.

I think I agree with him on that, I'm a terrible human being.

But hey, at least I enjoy my life


----------



## Cronos (Apr 18, 2013)

Gogeta said:


> I should play seriously for once though
> 
> Ruined the games for you guys because of that.
> 
> I won't do stupid shit next games, sorry about tonight.



i could have been okay with maybe a little less level troll, but oh well


----------



## Cronos (Apr 18, 2013)

this is just awesome

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=p7qXVB0UtnI&list=PLE8A362D7658B6DE1[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Gogeta (Apr 18, 2013)

Cronos said:


> i could have been okay with maybe a little less level troll, but oh well



I should actually play Malphite
I am somewhat decent with him.

AD Malphite that is
He is the best ADC, huge AD steroid.


----------



## Magic (Apr 18, 2013)

Vae play a game with me baka...


----------



## Bioness (Apr 18, 2013)

Demonic Shaman said:


> Honestly though, why would you rip on Riot? They are decreasing 70+ new skins price and maybe increasing like 14? Though I don't agree with some of the price increase, I wouldn't call them fucking trolls.
> 
> Plus you can go through player support if you recently bought a skin and then it suddenly goes on sale. Their customer service is actually really nice.



Oh jesus fucks. I didn't mean it as a bad thing, have you seen my previous posts about these skin price changes? I think it is a fantastic since it better organizes them. Since I wasn't aware they announced it I thought it was odd of them to put those three skins on sale, but I suppose they are doing all they can to please the people crying on the skin prices.


----------



## Vaeny (Apr 18, 2013)

No response to my post, GG I win.

Bioness, I heard you were a diva, TURNS OUT THE STATEMENTS WERE RIGHT.


----------



## Bioness (Apr 18, 2013)

Vae said:


> It's like no one ever learns until I actually target them.
> 
> Retarded kids will be retarded



I actually ignore most of the posts here when coming into the thread, you guys spam too much. Though I do remember not liking you for some reason before seeing you here, but couldn't think of why.

Just for the record, your behavior is not something to be proud of.



Vae said:


> No response to my post, GG I win.
> 
> Bioness, I heard you were a diva, TURNS OUT THE STATEMENTS WERE RIGHT.



Read the above, also I was on my phone earlier and even if I weren't I don't just monitor posts the entire time I'm on here, so if I miss something that you wanted a response to then I apologize.


----------



## Vaeny (Apr 18, 2013)

Bioness said:


> I actually ignore most of the posts here when coming into the thread, you guys spam too much. Though I do remember not liking you for some reason before seeing you here, but couldn't think of why.
> 
> Just for the record, your behavior is not something to be proud of.



Could have to do with the fact that I'm a part of a group that hates you, everyone from the old skype convos, and Michaels FC.

And about being proud of my behavior, that's an opinion.
You might not find it to be something nice, but I find it to be hilarious to watch people rage from my flame, so I'm proud of it.


----------



## Gogeta (Apr 18, 2013)

Lol, such a shitty human being

you are a disgrace Vae, what a fucking cunt, true scourge to the community

jks idgaf about your flame


----------



## Vaeny (Apr 18, 2013)

Making people cut themselves, I'm such a terrible human being.

I forgot to mention that the last time I flamed/trolled that hard was 5 years ago.


----------



## Vaeny (Apr 18, 2013)

RemChu said:


> Vae play a game with me baka...



>Play a game with me
>Isn't even online


----------



## Bioness (Apr 18, 2013)

Are you part of the Homestuck group or the Outskirt's Battledome group? Those are the only ones that come to mine that "hate me", unless there are other factions that blend into obscurity,

Regardless, you should be an individual and not get all your information about me from secondary sources (e.g. claiming others have called me a diva, despite you not having actually witnessed such "diva" behavior).


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Apr 18, 2013)

Bioness said:


> Oh jesus fucks. I didn't mean it as a bad thing, have you seen my previous posts about these skin price changes? I think it is a fantastic since it better organizes them. Since I wasn't aware they announced it I thought it was odd of them to put those three skins on sale, but I suppose they are doing all they can to please the people crying on the skin prices.



I guess I should refer to your earlier post about the sale. You did call them a fucking troll on the fact that they're lowering skin prices, which I consider ripping on riot though and considered it a bad thing. I just want to point out they're actually doing a nice thing for the public. They actually help me a few times with their customer service so I just want to give some defense to the company.

Furthermore it didn't really concern you since you already bought the skins way beforehand. I don't understand why anyone would be upset about it unless they bought it recently.


----------



## Vaeny (Apr 18, 2013)

Bioness said:


> Are you part of the Homestuck group or the Outskirt's Battledome group? Those are the only ones that come to mine that "hate me", unless there are other factions that blend into obscurity,
> 
> Regardless, you should be an individual and not get all your information about me from secondary sources (e.g. claiming others have called me a diva, despite you not having actually witnessed such "diva" behavior).



Michael Lucky's FC and the skype convo we were all in there.

Nobody there seems to have very bright opinions about you either.

[23:00:38] Emilene: Bioness=gay diva
[23:00:50] Ben L: bioness is just a bitch

Just two examples.


----------



## Magic (Apr 18, 2013)

Riot is a company not your friend.


----------



## Vaeny (Apr 18, 2013)

Also, I am basing the fact that I don't like you off the posts I've seen from you ever since I joined the Michael Lucky FC and whenever I saw you in the Skype convos.


----------



## Bioness (Apr 18, 2013)

Demonic Shaman said:


> I guess I should refer to your earlier post about the sale. You did call them a fucking troll on the fact that they're lowering skin prices, which I consider ripping on riot though and considered it a bad thing. I just want to point out they're actually doing a nice thing for the public. They actually help me a few times with their customer service so I just want to give some defense to the company.
> 
> Furthermore it didn't really concern you since you already bought the skins way beforehand. I don't understand why anyone would be upset about it unless they bought it recently.



But I'm not upset >.> I think there is a misunderstanding here. I actually found them placing those skins on sale "funny" since I wasn't aware they announce they were going to do it anyway.



Vae said:


> Michael Lucky's FC and the skype convo we were all in there.
> 
> Nobody there seems to have very bright opinions about you either.
> 
> ...



Which begs the question, what have I ever done to them? Cause this is news to me.

But whatever, those who matter don't mind, and those who mind don't matter



Vae said:


> Also, I am basing the fact that I don't like you off the posts I've seen from you ever since I joined the Michael Lucky FC and whenever I saw you in the Skype convos.



Lovely.


----------



## Vaeny (Apr 18, 2013)

A person doesn't have to do anything to someone for them to be disliked.

It's about your personality and the fact that you're a whiny little bitch, I'd guess.


----------



## Didi (Apr 18, 2013)

Cronos said:


> this is just awesome
> 
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=p7qXVB0UtnI&list=PLE8A362D7658B6DE1[/YOUTUBE]



omg hahah I could watch this all day


when is our wedding Cronos?


----------



## Didi (Apr 18, 2013)

Bioness said:


> Are you part of the Homestuck group or the Outskirt's Battledome group? Those are the only ones that come to mine that "hate me", unless there are other factions that blend into obscurity,
> 
> Regardless, you should be an individual and not get all your information about me from secondary sources (e.g. claiming others have called me a diva, despite you not having actually witnessed such "diva" behavior).



Don't forget the Yammy Knights

And a whole bunch of blenderites as well


/not trying to start shit, just felt compelled to point it out since compulsive correctionist (is that even a word?)


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Apr 18, 2013)

Bioness said:


> But I'm not upset >.> I think there is a misunderstanding here. I actually found them placing those skins on sale "funny" since I wasn't aware they announce they were going to do it anyway.



Oh okay. Now I just don't care about it anymore. TSM winning again. I think they won every match with Turtle but the two games so far. That's good for them, it seems like second place is a cinch for them. They still have to play against Dig and GGU tomorrow. And we will have to see if Dig can win a game today against Crs.


----------



## OS (Apr 18, 2013)

Who was it that said that they'd tap Vi?


----------



## Bioness (Apr 18, 2013)

Didi said:


> Don't forget the Yammy Knights
> 
> And a whole bunch of blenderites as well
> 
> ...



I kinda mesh the Yammy Knights with "Homestuck" since a bunch of them began blaming me for what happened to him and before he got banned. And what is a "whole bunch", I can name 6 who openly expressed a dislike for me (Susuno-o, colours, E, Cax, shit (he actually liked me before the homestuck incident), and Elias) and I can name 12 others who openly opposed those who did, but since the more "senior" members were the ones who disliked me, they eventually got their way.

So please go on about how a "whole bunch" of the blenderites hated me as if the entire section did, because they didn't. Or how you can speak for ALL the Yammy Knights or how Vae claims to speak for the entire Michael Lucky Fanclub and whatever the fuck skype conversation he has.


----------



## Infamy (Apr 18, 2013)

That feel when playing Vayne and get a quadra kill. Press tab and there last member spawns in 2 seconds. Walk into his fountain and killed him but it was unofficial, so gay.


----------



## Didi (Apr 18, 2013)

at least 6 is a whole bunch

if I wanted to imply all of them did I would have just said 'the blenderites' instead of 'a whole bunch of blenderites'



anyway I don't give a darn who dislikes you, but don't twist my words into different intentions


----------



## Bioness (Apr 18, 2013)

Didi check your PM.


----------



## αce (Apr 18, 2013)

People arguing about the Yammy knights and Blender even though both those places were full of ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".).


----------



## OS (Apr 18, 2013)

Anyone that likes Yammy that much is a ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".). Kinda like Haftniften or something.


----------



## αce (Apr 18, 2013)

if the blender and yammy knights hated me i'd be fucking proud


----------



## Infamy (Apr 18, 2013)

Original Sin said:


> Who was it that said that they'd tap Vi?



Anyone straight would tap Vi


----------



## Vaeny (Apr 18, 2013)

Fuck, I really want to watch Dig vs Crs but I'm too tired.


----------



## Magic (Apr 18, 2013)

Vae sempai why you let us lose? 

 at all the hate in here
Thanks for calling me and Didi ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".), and I suppose Didi is an ultra ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) for being both in the blender and yammy knights....so much hate.


----------



## Amrun (Apr 18, 2013)

Just want to say, for the record, that Homestuck was a homophobic piece of shit.  I often liked him for other reasons, and he could be funny, but he was a homophobic little shithead and deserved what was coming to him.


----------



## αce (Apr 18, 2013)

i didnt say you were ALL ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".)
id said that it was full of ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".)
and its true
dont deny it


----------



## Magic (Apr 18, 2013)

>.< All the Knights are my Nakama, do not insult my crew.
and Hati quit from a silly argument and is FC banned.... Maybe you just hate him?


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Apr 18, 2013)

now ur calling their friends ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".)

ur diplomacy skills


----------



## Amrun (Apr 18, 2013)

Back in the day I was supposed to be a Yammy Knight and all I had to was finish reading Bleach.

>couldn't bring myself to do it
>Bleach is terrible


----------



## αce (Apr 18, 2013)

> now ur calling their friends ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".)



truth hurts



> >.< All the Knights are my Nakama, do not insult my crew.
> and Hati quit from a silly argument and is FC banned.... Maybe you just hate him?



cant remember who that is
all i remember is that they were all toxic as fuck back in the day
and yammy is a terrible character anyways


----------



## αce (Apr 18, 2013)

dunno maybe im being too harsh
i remember the blender for what it was back when i joined
a cesspool

and yes my impression of yammy knights has not changed
its just a bunch of toxic individuals


----------



## Wesley (Apr 18, 2013)

I made it to Silver I...again.  I hate this 1 step forward, 1 step back BS.  And honestly, if you lose a game, STOP PLAYING.  Even if it weren't your fault, losing a game hurts even if you don't feel it.  Keep yourself rested and take the game one step at a time and you will progress.  You lose your edge if you keep playing and losing.  You might not realize it, but there is a difference.  If you're tired, if you're frustrated, you'll simply be going through the motions.  Don't fall into the trap of thinking the game is just that simple and easy.


----------



## Magic (Apr 18, 2013)

*rolls eyes* 
You sound like a Britney spears song 

edit:
I'm just playing. I like that the knights have haters.


----------



## Magic (Apr 18, 2013)

Azure lets kill shit


----------



## αce (Apr 18, 2013)

ROFL
NA AND EU ARE SO FUCKED
AND EVEN IF EU SOMEHOW MANAGES TO BEAT KOREA, NA WILL HAVE TO FACE THEM



GGGGGGGGGGG NA
GGGGGGGGGGG EU


----------



## Maerala (Apr 18, 2013)

Vae said:


> I guess ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) have shitty taste to begin with







Vae said:


> Bitch please suck my D.



This is the second time Vae asks a gay guy to perform fellatio on him.


----------



## Shozan (Apr 18, 2013)

some place where i can watch yesterday and today matches from the championship?


----------



## αce (Apr 18, 2013)

> some place where i can watch yesterday and today matches from the championship?



games are still going on today
check leaguepedia.com for vods from yesterday
vods from today will probably be up tomorrow


----------



## αce (Apr 18, 2013)

if doublelift beats weixao in lane then g fucking g
one can dream

weixao is god though


----------



## MrChubz (Apr 18, 2013)

If Dig beats Crs, TSM are the true winners.


----------



## αce (Apr 18, 2013)

tsm still number 1 team na
i just hope they secure spot 1 so clg can face crs in second round of playoffs
assuming they beat ggu


----------



## OS (Apr 18, 2013)

Wen will Riot change Akali's splash?


*Spoiler*: __ 



 Or a visual update, her model is kind of ugly/slutty


----------



## Amrun (Apr 18, 2013)

"kind of ugly/slutty" is Riot's MO.


----------



## αce (Apr 18, 2013)

scarra best ap na
lol misaya is going to tear him a new ass


----------



## αce (Apr 18, 2013)

also obligatory: cop is god awful


----------



## MrChubz (Apr 18, 2013)

Cop just arrow'd Caitlyn when no one else was around and she had Cleanse up. Jeez that guy is bad.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Apr 18, 2013)

nah

cop has the best KDA

so hes the best

#logic


----------



## Lord Genome (Apr 18, 2013)

cop down by 100 cs to the oher adc

np usual game


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Apr 18, 2013)

I think Patoy ended with 0/0/20.

Didn't even need to use Zyra passive to own that game. I still dislike Dignitas. Not sure why.


----------



## Kagutsuchi (Apr 18, 2013)

loooooooool


----------



## Kagutsuchi (Apr 18, 2013)

DAT ELEMENTZ LOLOL


----------



## roninmedia (Apr 18, 2013)

Should I buy

Ziggs + Pool Party Ziggs
or
Nautilus + Astronautilus


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Apr 18, 2013)

elementz is king


----------



## Bioness (Apr 18, 2013)

roninmedia said:


> Should I buy
> 
> Ziggs + Pool Party Ziggs
> or
> Nautilus + Astronautilus





Though in my opinion Pool Party Ziggs is a superior skin, and currently both Nautilus and Ziggs are underplayed so whichever one you think would fit you better.


----------



## Maerala (Apr 18, 2013)

But see when _I_ do that Ace ragequits in the middle of the teamfight.


----------



## αce (Apr 18, 2013)

implying that i rage quit
fuck you


----------



## Maerala (Apr 18, 2013)

You disappeared last time the second I fired Crescendo backwards.

I DON'T BELIEVE IN COINCIDENCES


----------



## MrChubz (Apr 18, 2013)

I just played a ranked game (jungling) where a bot lane Graves/Alistar lost to Trist/Taric by  by 80 CS and countless (gankless) deaths. Guess who got blamed for not ganking enough? Did I mention whenever I did gank Ali would headbutt their Taric towards their tower?


----------



## Magic (Apr 19, 2013)

^Fuck 5v5.  Hope they release a 2v2 option.


----------



## Lord Genome (Apr 19, 2013)

new splash art


----------



## Nim (Apr 19, 2013)

omfg I want Ice Drake Shyvana <33
and awwww new Nunu Splash Art :3 looks awesome


----------



## Magic (Apr 19, 2013)

Very nice, love the new Trundle.


----------



## MrChubz (Apr 19, 2013)

I'm still pretty ticked at the new Trundle look and lore. He goes from a selfless hero to a frozen asshole. The look isn't any better either.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Apr 19, 2013)

damn 

that anivia skin

grrr


----------



## Fiona (Apr 19, 2013)

why do people insist on trying champs for the first time in normal games? 

Thats what beginner bots is for


----------



## Vaeny (Apr 19, 2013)

Fiona said:


> why do people insist on trying champs for the first time in normal games?
> 
> Thats what beginner bots is for



No, that's exactly what normal games are for.

Testing out new stuff and goofing around.

Ranked games is for serious mode.

Bots is for when you're drunk or new at the game.


----------



## Maerala (Apr 19, 2013)

Was very close to getting my first penta today.  Denied by a Teeto. Will settle for first quadra. Baby steps.

Also Blackfrost Anivia looks amazing, or at least the splash does. If only I wasn't a terror bird. Sejuani looks really good too.

Bloodstone Lissandra sux~


----------



## Vaeny (Apr 19, 2013)

Jesus fuck, WE are so far ahead in their All Star votes it's retarded.

The lowest percentage is 58% 

Good thing you can only send 3 team members.


----------



## Magic (Apr 19, 2013)

Godaime Hokage said:


> Was very close to getting my first penta today.  Denied by a Teeto. Will settle for first quadra. Baby steps.
> 
> Also Blackfrost Anivia looks amazing, or at least the splash does. If only I wasn't a terror bird. Sejuani looks really good too.
> 
> Bloodstone Lissandra sux~


What level are you?


----------



## Maerala (Apr 19, 2013)

30.

Half+ of my games are support though.


----------



## Magic (Apr 19, 2013)

That would explain it....


----------



## Darth (Apr 19, 2013)

Nim♥ said:


> omfg I want Ice Drake Shyvana <33
> and awwww new Nunu Splash Art :3 looks awesome


Yeah the new Shyvana skin is amazing. 

Shyvana has such amazing potential for new skins. 


WAD said:


> damn
> 
> that anivia skin
> 
> grrr


inorite


Vae said:


> Jesus fuck, WE are so far ahead in their All Star votes it's retarded.
> 
> The lowest percentage is 58%
> 
> Good thing you can only send 3 team members.



Looks like IG's support and Top players are going.


----------



## Vaeny (Apr 19, 2013)

Darth said:


> Yeah the new Shyvana skin is amazing.
> 
> Shyvana has such amazing potential for new skins.
> 
> ...



GG China lose.

XiaoXiao master of throws.

Though I do like that Pdd is going over Caomei,


----------



## Maerala (Apr 19, 2013)

Are we all supposed to have pentas by 30?


----------



## Magic (Apr 19, 2013)

yeah.... I think I've gotten  a few quadra not even level 30. 
I haven't gotten a penta yet.


----------



## Vaeny (Apr 19, 2013)

It took me 8 months to get my only penta.

You're fine, Adrian.


----------



## Vaeny (Apr 19, 2013)

RemChu said:


> yeah.... I think I've gotten  a few quadra not even level 30.
> I haven't gotten a penta yet.



Maerala (9:03): I was actually about to say that pre 30 pentas probably count as much as AI pentas, but I don't wanna be a douche


----------



## Maerala (Apr 19, 2013)

This girl is the nastiest skank bitch I've ever met.

Do not trust her.

She is a fugly slut.


----------



## Darth (Apr 19, 2013)

I got my first penta ever with master yi at like level 15. 

My second was with hybrid Janna.


----------



## Vaeny (Apr 19, 2013)

Maerala (9:55): i went to the kitchen to get cereal
and i heard my parents getting it on the next room
qq

Adrian pls


----------



## Darth (Apr 19, 2013)

sounds like the kind of story that would turn a kid gay. 

oh wai-


----------



## Vaeny (Apr 19, 2013)

Wat, I just faced a Plat V in ranked.

Crushed him


----------



## Maerala (Apr 19, 2013)

Vae said:


> Maerala (9:55): i went to the kitchen to get cereal
> and i heard my parents getting it on the next room
> qq
> 
> Adrian pls





Godaime Hokage said:


> Do not trust her.



Yup.



Darth said:


> sounds like the kind of story that would turn a kid gay.
> 
> oh wai-



In all fairness this also happened when I was five, but with visuals included.

So who knows.


----------



## Magic (Apr 19, 2013)

Vae said:


> Wat, I just faced a Plat V in ranked.
> 
> Crushed him


details bro?


----------



## Darth (Apr 19, 2013)

it's a plat v that probably got eloboosted to plat and lost so much that his mmr dropped to the point where he's being matched with silver 3's. 

gfg. garbage player is garbage. nothing to see here folks.


----------



## Vaeny (Apr 19, 2013)

Darth said:


> it's a plat v that probably got eloboosted to plat and lost so much that his mmr dropped to the point where he's being matched with silver 3's.
> 
> gfg. garbage player is garbage. nothing to see here folks.



SOOUUUUUUUUNDS ABOUT RIGHT.

I actually feel like he was Bronze level.


----------



## Darth (Apr 19, 2013)

not really fond of Lissandra's splash arts. 

I really do like Ice Drake Shyvana and Runeguard Volibear's splash arts though.

And while Blackfrost Anivia seems cool I think it'll be even more awesome in game.


----------



## MrChubz (Apr 19, 2013)

I just played a 60 minute game as Karthus. My top lane was a Nasus with +800 on his Q. Life is good mang.


----------



## Vaeny (Apr 19, 2013)

Current confirmed team:

NA:

Dyrus, Saint, scarra, Doublelift, Xpecial.

EU:

sOAZ, Diamondprox, Alex Ich, Yellowpete, Edward.

Voting ongoing teams:

Korea:

Maknoon, InSec, Ambition, Pray, Madlife

SEA:

Stanley, Harleluya (sgs), Toyz, Chawy (sgs), Mistake

China (by voting):

Pdd, Troll(ClearLove), Misaya, WeiXiao, XiaoXiao

China (by mvp):

Pdd, PE.Jing, ZZ1tai, Uzi, Lovelin

All Star looks sick right now.


----------



## Darth (Apr 19, 2013)

yay diana nerfs on pbe were reverted


----------



## MrChubz (Apr 19, 2013)

Diana doesn't need nerfs. She's already a dull shadow of her former self.


----------



## Darth (Apr 19, 2013)

MrChubz said:


> Diana doesn't need nerfs. She's already a dull shadow of her former self.



If by "dull shadow" you mean, "banned against 1/2 of NA's mids in almost every lcs game" then sure. Why not.


----------



## MrChubz (Apr 19, 2013)

Darth said:


> If by "dull shadow" you mean, "banned against 1/2 of NA's mids in almost every lcs game" then sure. Why not.



Xin Zhao was a ban/first pick at one point. Does it make him as good as release Xin Zhao? No.


----------



## Vaeny (Apr 19, 2013)

MrChubz said:


> Xin Zhao was a ban/first pick at one point. Does it make him as good as release Xin Zhao? No.



He was partially remade, not nerfed.

Different matter.

Also, HADY, I'M SO HYPED FOR ALL STARS.

HOLD ME.


----------



## MrChubz (Apr 19, 2013)

Vae said:


> He was partially remade, not nerfed.
> 
> Different matter.
> 
> ...



Same difference.


----------



## Darth (Apr 19, 2013)

*Holds Vae*

Underestimate Diana at your own peril Chubz. Sure, she's not as strong as she was on release but, still hella strong.


----------



## MrChubz (Apr 19, 2013)

Darth said:


> *Holds Vae*
> 
> Underestimate Diana at your own peril Chubz. Sure, she's not as strong as she was on release but, still hella strong.



I play Diana all the time. She's the first champ I bought a skin for. I'm just tired of her geting nerfed every time I turn my back.


----------



## Darth (Apr 19, 2013)

Welcome to the club Chubz.


----------



## Vaeny (Apr 19, 2013)

MrChubz said:


> Same difference.



Not really.
A nerf just makes the champ weaker, but they have the same abilities.

Partial remakes means that their abilities work differently now, it's not the ''same difference''


----------



## MrChubz (Apr 19, 2013)

In the context we're talking about it makes literally zero difference. Autism aside, my point still stands.


----------



## Vaeny (Apr 19, 2013)

No it doesn't, it does make a difference.

The champ isn't the same champ as he once was, that doesn't mean he's a ''mere shadow of his old self'' that would only apply if he actually had the same abilities but was weaker.


----------



## Didi (Apr 19, 2013)

αce said:


> People arguing about the Yammy knights and Blender even though both those places were full of ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".).





Original Sin said:


> Anyone that likes Yammy that much is a ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".). Kinda like Haftniften or something.





αce said:


> if the blender and yammy knights hated me i'd be fucking proud







αce said:


> dunno maybe im being too harsh
> i remember the blender for what it was back when i joined
> a cesspool
> 
> ...




awwww poor baby, were the blenderites and knights mean to you? do you need a kiss on your booboo to make it stop hurting?


----------



## Darth (Apr 19, 2013)

to be fair hatinatten is a raging ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".). 

i mean, pretty sure _EVERYBODY_ hates that guy.


----------



## MrChubz (Apr 19, 2013)

What is untrue about my statement? Both Xin and Diana are weaker then their release. In Diana's case they nerfed her base stats. In Xin's case they crushed his base stats, then gave him a rework in order to make him usable again. Neither are as good as their release forms. I don't even know why you're arguing this.


----------



## Didi (Apr 19, 2013)

Hatifnatten makes godly edits


But he ragequit the fc like a little bitch after he got in some argument, so as far as I'm concerned he's a ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) indeed



And yeah after that I saw some posts from him in other places, seems he now turned his asshole-troll mode on permanently and also a 100 times more intense
just being a dick for no reason except to tick people off


----------



## Vaeny (Apr 19, 2013)

Oh hey, look, I just got 2 pentas stolen by Teemo, in the same game.





FUAAAAARK.


----------



## Darth (Apr 19, 2013)

Man I havent played with or against a Morde in ages.


----------



## Santí (Apr 19, 2013)

αce said:


> People arguing about the Yammy knights and Blender even though both those places were full of ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".).





Original Sin said:


> Anyone that likes Yammy that much is a ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".). Kinda like Haftniften or something.



wo wo wo! I thought we were friends!


----------



## Sansa (Apr 19, 2013)

How is TSM in first when Curse have the same W/L ratio and higher GPM, KDA, Creeps per match, and Gold per match.


----------



## Sansa (Apr 19, 2013)

MrChubz said:


> What is untrue about my statement? Both Xin and Diana are weaker then their release. In Diana's case they nerfed her base stats. In Xin's case they crushed his base stats, then gave him a rework in order to make him usable again. Neither are as good as their release forms. I don't even know why you're arguing this.



Every champion is never as good as their release forms.

Lissandra is going to have ridiculous numbers, then Riot is going to realize it, and nerf her too.


----------



## Darth (Apr 19, 2013)

Jiyeon said:


> How is TSM in first when Curse have the same W/L ratio and higher GPM, KDA, Creeps per match, and Gold per match.



Because TSM has beaten Curse more times than Curse s beaten them. 

You mad? 

TSAYM


----------



## Vaeny (Apr 19, 2013)

Darth said:


> Man I havent played with or against a Morde in ages.



He hurt like a bitch, 3 of my 4 deaths were from him


----------



## Gogeta (Apr 19, 2013)

I hope Dyrus beats Regi up and leaves TSM
Or takes over TSM
That would be so epic


----------



## Darth (Apr 19, 2013)

I wouldnt take Gamecrib drama seriously.. Dyrus probably isnt as bothered by it as you'd think.


----------



## Gogeta (Apr 19, 2013)

Darth said:


> I wouldnt take Gamecrib drama seriously.. Dyrus probably isnt as bothered by it as you'd think.



Don't get me wrong, i am not saying Regi is the devil and only Dyrus can save us all.

I just like Dyrus and i hate Regi's attitude, not just towards Dyrus, but towards everyone. Acting all tough, talking shit, etc.

So basically, if i see any chance to bash Regi's PERSONALITY AND ATTITUDE, i take it.

I do believe Regi is a really good player.

Unlike Jiyeon who just flat out, mindlessly sucks Cop's cock


----------



## Vaeny (Apr 19, 2013)

Just had a support Xin Zhao.

I went 12-4

OP


----------



## Didi (Apr 19, 2013)

Pretty much all NA pros have called Regi a really nice guy and say the media about him are very selective and he's not at all like he's portrayed


----------



## Gogeta (Apr 19, 2013)

Then again i am not following exclusively, but in S2 i've seen some videos and some shit people said he did (Some over dramatized, it's to be expected), and while i don't really care for him, he is definitely not someone from the pro scene i like or really care about.

I do realize a lot of people hate him because he threw out Chaox, or does the "tough" decisions for the team, or the game. I do realize he is getting way too much hate, but i just dislike his attitude and bash that area, instead of his decisions, gameplay and such.
Not to mention how cocky and arrogant he is(or can be). Also sometimes ignorant.
I don't know, it just screams douche bag.


----------



## Vaeny (Apr 19, 2013)

HosaN getting blown the fuck up when he tries to 1v1 an IE BotRK Varus


----------



## Vaeny (Apr 19, 2013)

Ocelote on Kayle does a Q > AA on Ezreal, even with Shen ult he ends up with 100 HP.

What the actual fuck.


----------



## Vaeny (Apr 19, 2013)

''I'm not afraid of the american team because they're not good'' Edward 2013


----------



## Gogeta (Apr 19, 2013)

Is anyone getting some really weird lags

I saw enemy Vi at her red buff (She was on purple side), and then a split second later at mid lane brush. No, no Q going over walls, no teleport. This happened only on the minimap though but, still, what the hell?


----------



## Cronos (Apr 19, 2013)

Gogeta said:


> I hope Dyrus beats Regi up and leaves TSM
> Or takes over TSM
> That would be so epic



THAT WAS MY THEORY YESTERDAY

CLG DYRUS


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Apr 19, 2013)

Jiyeon said:
			
		

> Every champion is never as good as their release forms.



syndra-chan


----------



## Vaeny (Apr 19, 2013)

Wow what the hell, getting the biggest lag spikes all of a sudden.


----------



## Gogeta (Apr 19, 2013)

Cronos said:


> THAT WAS MY THEORY YESTERDAY
> 
> CLG DYRUS



CLG Dyrus sounds like a fucking boss


----------



## Cronos (Apr 19, 2013)

DYRUS     PLS


----------



## Vaeny (Apr 19, 2013)

Gogeta said:


> CLG Dyrus sounds like a fucking boss



I don't think Doublelift could live without being the main focus of the team and everyone protecting him.


----------



## Cronos (Apr 19, 2013)

that made no sense


----------



## Sasori (Apr 19, 2013)

Fiona said:


> why do people insist on trying champs for the first time in normal games?
> 
> Thats what beginner bots is for


No, that's exactly what normal games are for.

Testing out new stuff and goofing around.

Ranked games is for serious mode.

Bots is for when you're drunk or new at the game.


----------



## Vaeny (Apr 19, 2013)

It makes perfect sense, Dyrus wouldn't fit on CLG because of the playstyles.

If he was refering to the actual name, then it doesn't even sound that good.


----------



## Vaeny (Apr 19, 2013)

Sasori said:


> No, that's exactly what normal games are for.
> 
> Testing out new stuff and goofing around.
> 
> ...



Fuck you, don't copy my comments down to the last letter


----------



## Sasori (Apr 19, 2013)

Why come up with my own comment when you've said it well enough already?


----------



## Cronos (Apr 19, 2013)

i mean your grammar didn't make any sense


----------



## Vaeny (Apr 19, 2013)

Credit me then by quoting


----------



## Cronos (Apr 19, 2013)

and dyrus on clg would make clg number 1 na team


----------



## Vaeny (Apr 19, 2013)

Cronos said:


> i mean your grammar didn't make any sense



Fuck, it was supposed to say ''without''


----------



## Darth (Apr 19, 2013)

Vae said:


> Credit me then by quoting



Dont be so stingy Vae.


----------



## Vaeny (Apr 19, 2013)

Darth said:


> Dont be so stingy Vae.



GIVE CREDIT WHERE CREDIT IS DUE.


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Apr 19, 2013)

Bots don't teach you anything. I can go ADC Sejuani and still get fed :l


----------



## Vaeny (Apr 19, 2013)

Demonic Shaman said:


> Bots don't teach you anything. I can go ADC Sejuani and still get fed :l



It can help you learn the abilities range, how they work and good ways to use them.

BUT SO CAN NORMALS.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Apr 19, 2013)

bots is for newbies who are practicing/familiarizing themselves with the mechanics of champions


----------



## Cronos (Apr 19, 2013)

or if you're powerleveling your account


----------



## Sasori (Apr 19, 2013)

I love when people say you shouldn't practice in normals.

Because you can learn so much about a pvp game vs bots.


----------



## Raidoton (Apr 19, 2013)

Bots are for first victory of the day


----------



## Darth (Apr 19, 2013)

soaz trolling hard picking nunu top vs wickd.


----------



## Vaeny (Apr 19, 2013)

HAHAHAHAHAHA I'M FUCKING DYING.

JOE MILLER I FUCKING LOVE YOU SO MUCH RIGHT NOW


----------



## Darth (Apr 19, 2013)

SoaZ with that Nunu pick man...

That's dirty.


----------



## Gogeta (Apr 19, 2013)

Darth

you do realize what you are posting happened days ago, right?

And that that it was repeatedly posted here, right?

Ofcourse you don't you fucking blind shit
Fucking Lee Sin


----------



## Cronos (Apr 19, 2013)

THIS  SOAZ


----------



## Darth (Apr 19, 2013)

Gogeta said:


> Darth
> 
> you do realize what you are posting happened days ago, right?
> 
> ...



lolol ur not the smartest jellybean in the Bertie Bopp's Every Flavour Beans Box.


----------



## Cronos (Apr 19, 2013)

darth


----------



## αce (Apr 19, 2013)

> awwww poor baby, were the blenderites and knights mean to you? do you need a kiss on your booboo to make it stop hurting?



point proven
^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) # 253264


----------



## αce (Apr 19, 2013)

like who the fuck says booboo
go suck a dick


----------



## Cronos (Apr 19, 2013)

so, anyone want to play some premades ? i'm top nunu


----------



## αce (Apr 19, 2013)

top nunu is sleeper op
dont know why people aren't playing that
never lose mana
never lose hp
run away from ganks


----------



## Cronos (Apr 19, 2013)

i know right, if you're melee against him gl hf


----------



## Gogeta (Apr 19, 2013)

Darth said:


> lolol ur not the smartest jellybean in the Bertie Bopp's Every Flavour Beans Box.



Oh, am i wrong? 



Cronos said:


> so, anyone want to play some premades ? *i'm top nunu*


----------



## αce (Apr 19, 2013)

> It makes perfect sense, Dyrus wouldn't fit on CLG because of the playstyles.




Dyrus and Hotshot play similar champion pools though. And they both play safe. Despite what everyone says CLG doesn't run 1 threat. They have two. It's not four people protecting one. It's three people protecting two. And that isn't anything out of the ordinary.





Also, TF in Korean OGN has 100% pick rate or 100% ban rate with 100% win rate. Or at least that's what I heard.


----------



## Cronos (Apr 19, 2013)

actually you should play nunu gogeta because nunu has no skillshots


----------



## Darth (Apr 19, 2013)

Gogeta said:


> Oh, am i wrong?



Yes. 

Yes you are.


----------



## Cronos (Apr 19, 2013)

αce said:


> Dyrus and Hotshot play similar champion pools though. And they both play safe. Despite what everyone says CLG doesn't run 1 threat. They have two. It's not four people protecting one. It's three people protecting two. And that isn't anything out of the ordinary.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



except dyrus CAN play offensive champions and win his lane as well, while hotshot can't, at least not at the moment altough i've seen him practicing more offensive champions lately

and yes, tf op in ogn

because tf op


----------



## Raidoton (Apr 19, 2013)

Nunu rework incoming


----------



## Gogeta (Apr 19, 2013)

Cronos said:


> actually you should play nunu gogeta because nunu has no skillshots



Said the right clicking ADC

Go fuck yourself

I can play Jarvan and Hecarim well


----------



## αce (Apr 19, 2013)

Yes, but the idea that CLG can't change their play style to fit Dyrus just isn't true. The only reason Voyboy wasn't fitting in is because he went too fucking HAM all the time. You don't have to worry about that with Dyrus. They only run protect the Doublelift/Link thing now because their top lane is just a tanky role. 

How CLG _isn't_ a better team with 3 threats is beyond my comprehension. Although Dyrus going to CLG and Hotshot retiring is never going to happen anyways.


Just send Aphro/Doublelift to CRS and have the dream team. That's not gonna happen either though


----------



## αce (Apr 19, 2013)

Misaya/mid 68.37%
Weixiao/adc 67.52%
Troll/jungle 65.84 %

fucking lol
team WE vs the rest of the world


----------



## Cronos (Apr 19, 2013)

but i love link


----------



## Cronos (Apr 19, 2013)

tbh i love every member on clg, and hotshot is my favourite guy in the pro scene


----------



## αce (Apr 19, 2013)

i love link too
i love everyone on clg tbh
rush hour bot lane is just fucking comedy tho


----------



## OS (Apr 19, 2013)

I just had my first solo q. Now I know why it sucks. 0/17 bot lane by surrender mark. They gave up 5 deaths before 5 mins.


----------



## Vaeny (Apr 19, 2013)

Gogeta, you're stupid as fuck.

sOAZ picked Nunu top in LCS vs EG in the final game of the day.

Keep it real.


----------



## Vaeny (Apr 19, 2013)

αce said:


> Misaya/mid 68.37%
> Weixiao/adc 67.52%
> Troll/jungle 65.84 %
> 
> ...



I POSTED STUFF LIKE THIS 2 PAGES AGO.



Vae said:


> Current confirmed team:
> 
> NA:
> 
> ...



Kinda stuff like that.


----------



## αce (Apr 19, 2013)

blender>vae


----------



## αce (Apr 19, 2013)

eu has *some* hope against kr
but yellowpete/edward is going to get shit on by madlife/pray unless they lane swap


----------



## Gogeta (Apr 19, 2013)

Vae said:


> Gogeta, you're stupid as fuck.
> 
> sOAZ picked Nunu top in LCS vs EG in the final game of the day.
> 
> Keep it real.



Oh, did he?

My apologies then, seemed way too good to be true, and considering sOAZ vs WickD i thought of the 1v1 they had.

So, again, apologies Darth.


----------



## Cronos (Apr 19, 2013)

yes gogeta

7/0/12 top lane ap tanky nunu

gg carried mvp


----------



## Sansa (Apr 19, 2013)

Gogeta said:


> Unlike Jiyeon who just flat out, mindlessly sucks Cop's cock


And you just mindlessly hate on Cop.


----------



## Vaeny (Apr 19, 2013)

αce said:


> blender>vae



What the fuck is this.

Go suck a dick you damn ^ (use bro), never compare me to those whores again.
Ever.


----------



## Gogeta (Apr 19, 2013)

Jiyeon said:


> And you just mindlessly hate on Cop.



When have i ever said that i hated Cop? Stop pulling shit out of your ass.



Cronos said:


> yes gogeta
> 
> 7/0/12 top lane ap tanky nunu
> 
> gg carried mvp



I honestly didn't believe he'd EVER be that much of a boss and troll THAT hard.

I was like no fucking way.


----------



## Vaeny (Apr 19, 2013)

Gogeta said:


> When have i ever said that i hated Cop? Stop pulling shit out of your ass.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



''OMG SOAZ CHEESED WICKD, DIDN'T DESERVE WIN''

Pulls out Nunu in LCS and shits on Wickd alongside EG.

Too good 

Also, don't even bother with Jiyeon, are you suprised one of the worst players in the game likes the worst ADC in the pro scene?


----------



## Gogeta (Apr 19, 2013)

Vae said:


> ''OMG SOAZ CHEESED WICKD, DIDN'T DESERVE WIN''
> 
> Pulls out Nunu in LCS and shits on Wickd alongside EG.
> 
> ...



I still can't believe it

Jesus fucking christ.

But i heard Snoopeh didn't help Wickd at all, or rather pre-9, where Nunu is at his weakest and must be abused. That's at least what i read.


I don't mind him liking Cop or whoever, but when he hated on other pro players and their gameplay just because he hates their PERSONALITY, that's when i knew he was full of bullshit. Also, making stuff up about me saying something i have not, doesn't help your case Jiyeon.


----------



## Sansa (Apr 19, 2013)

Gogeta said:


> When have i ever said that i hated Cop? Stop pulling shit out of your ass.



>says Cop is trash and then says he never hated on Cop.



I'm so done with you people.


----------



## Gogeta (Apr 19, 2013)

Jiyeon said:


> >says Cop is trash and then says he never hated on Cop.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm so done with you people.



I really don't recall ever saying i hate Cop

Can you post a link to me saying that?

Also can you get some arguments instead of shitty gifs?


----------



## Darth (Apr 19, 2013)

Gogeta said:


> Oh, did he?
> 
> My apologies then, seemed way too good to be true, and considering sOAZ vs WickD i thought of the 1v1 they had.
> 
> So, again, apologies Darth.



no fuck you. 

apology not accepted.


----------



## Gogeta (Apr 19, 2013)

Darth said:


> no fuck you.
> 
> apology not accepted.



Too misinformed most of the time, realized i don't have much right to talk shit.

But it's ok Darth, you can hate me.


----------



## Vaeny (Apr 19, 2013)

Gogeta said:


> I still can't believe it
> 
> *Jesus fucking christ.
> 
> ...



To be fair, he didn't gain anything from the invade, was level 1 when he went back to his jungle, his red was stolen I believe and he didn't even secure the enemy red.

He was quite behind.


----------



## Cronos (Apr 19, 2013)

hotshot on jax

GO HOTSHOT


----------



## Vaeny (Apr 19, 2013)

Nientonsoh too good at this game.

I honestly think he's the best ADC NA.

BUT THAT'S JUST AN OPINION.


----------



## Gogeta (Apr 19, 2013)

Vae you are just too mindlessly hating Cop to see that he is the best ADC NA
You have no proof Nien is the best


----------



## Chausie (Apr 19, 2013)

Watching you guys is like watching a load of girls get bitchy over what celebrity is the most hot, or discuss their favourite soaps


----------



## Lord Genome (Apr 19, 2013)

CLG   

that comeback was fucking epic


----------



## Raidoton (Apr 19, 2013)

I hate everyone who is better than me, that's why I hate all of you 

Except Jiyeon...

And yeah, best comeback 2013!


----------



## Gogeta (Apr 19, 2013)

Chausie said:


> Watching you guys is like watching a load of girls get bitchy over what celebrity is the most hot, or discuss their favourite soaps



You are so inspirational Chausie

Obviously Barry Pepper is the hottest


----------



## Darth (Apr 19, 2013)

Chausie said:


> Watching you guys is like watching a load of girls get bitchy over what celebrity is the most hot, or discuss their favourite soaps



don't worry bebe we only have eyes for you.


----------



## Vaeny (Apr 19, 2013)

Chausie said:


> Watching you guys is like watching a load of girls get bitchy over what celebrity is the most hot, or discuss their favourite soaps



Oh hey it's that butt hurt fat girl with confidence issues.

Why are you back here again?
Stop stealing red buffs.


----------



## Cronos (Apr 19, 2013)

clg


----------



## Cronos (Apr 19, 2013)

vae chill out man


----------



## Vaeny (Apr 19, 2013)

I am chill.

Except for when Darth is giving me shit in skype and using facts against my statements.


----------



## Cronos (Apr 19, 2013)

to the girl i mean, be nicer pls


----------



## Vaeny (Apr 19, 2013)

Why, you're not nice to her.

Why do I have to.


----------



## Cronos (Apr 19, 2013)

i'm nicer than you were

much nicer


----------



## Santí (Apr 19, 2013)

Because there's a time and a place to not be a dick.


----------



## Vaeny (Apr 19, 2013)

Sant? said:


> Because there's a time and a place to not be a dick.



Lol, no.

What world do you live in?


----------



## Santí (Apr 19, 2013)

One outside of my room, where social skills are required.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Apr 19, 2013)




----------



## Vaeny (Apr 19, 2013)

Sant? said:


> One outside of my room, where social skills are required.



I've got social skills.
I just don't feel like using them on internet ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".).


----------



## Shingy (Apr 19, 2013)

I bought Synrda.

Best thing I've ever done.


----------



## Santí (Apr 19, 2013)

Syndra first mage I ever bought.

Sexy bitch.


----------



## Shingy (Apr 19, 2013)

What's with these tier lists though?

They keep putting her in tier 3 or 4. 

I just went 14-4 with her, with a crappy team.


----------



## Shingy (Apr 19, 2013)

Best thing ever is when Akali shrouds, and I just keep dark balling in the middle.


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Apr 19, 2013)

Don't think there is going to be an upset with TSM vs GGU. TSM kind of counters their poke team comp.


----------



## Darth (Apr 19, 2013)

Fml this country sucks. Power went out and the internet's dead. Posting from my phone as the 3g still works. Second time in almost a year wher i wa forced to dc... I hate this.


----------



## Magic (Apr 19, 2013)

Where do you live atm?


----------



## Raidoton (Apr 19, 2013)

BASE RACE


----------



## StrawHatCrew (Apr 19, 2013)

Very close base race! If Dig won that one, that would have been insane.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Apr 19, 2013)

teeto pls ;~;


----------



## Lord Genome (Apr 19, 2013)

rumble why


----------



## Vaeny (Apr 19, 2013)

Brunch U is the one leaving the LCS scene.

Apparently he's grown bored of the game.
Can't blame the guy, playing the same game 8-10 hours a day must be exhausting and boring, and it's not like he has a choice.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Apr 19, 2013)

BRING BACK CHUUPER DA BLOOPER


----------



## Vaeny (Apr 19, 2013)

Chuuper will probably be the ADC, yeah.


----------



## αce (Apr 19, 2013)

lol dignitas


----------



## OS (Apr 19, 2013)

So, fuck the meta. The meta says Talon sucks but he counters zed hard


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Apr 19, 2013)

dont see how he's a "counter"

certainly not moreso than someone like kayle

or an AP building hourglass relatively soon

but yea i think hes underplayed ever since cleaver nerfs


----------



## Lord Genome (Apr 19, 2013)

that one game where the enemy talon raped us

traumatized me

forever afraid of talon


----------



## OS (Apr 19, 2013)

WAD said:


> dont see how he's a "counter"
> 
> certainly not moreso than someone like kayle
> 
> ...



Trying to hit me zed? It's ok, get silenced and diplomacied.

Trying to ult me Zed? It's ok get ulted so you can't hit me and then i'll silence and diplomize you again with a rake at the end for good measure


----------



## αce (Apr 20, 2013)

> Yiliang Peng ‏@CLGDoublelift 11m
> zzzz Curse throwing the game so Vulcun will take 5th seed and play us in playoffs. Vulcun trolling too but actually trying to win








also genome we are never playing with randoms again


----------



## Lord Genome (Apr 20, 2013)

αce said:


> also genome we are never playing with randoms again


that cait

i have no words

im sorry


----------



## OS (Apr 20, 2013)

Yeah, went 19/7 as cait. Voli best support.


----------



## Maerala (Apr 20, 2013)

Lord Genome said:


> that cait
> 
> i have no words
> 
> im sorry



Was she worse than the AP Shyvana?


----------



## Vaeny (Apr 20, 2013)

So I was playing a bit with Rekkles on EUW before I went to bed last night.

Seems like a cool kid.


----------



## Chausie (Apr 20, 2013)

Gogeta said:


> You are so inspirational Chausie
> 
> Obviously Barry Pepper is the hottest



Idk dude, i think he's dropped off the scene now that brad murphy has appeared.



Darth said:


> don't worry bebe we only have eyes for you.



oh sweetheart <3



Vae said:


> Oh hey it's that butt hurt fat girl with confidence issues.
> 
> Why are you back here again?
> Stop stealing red buffs.



you forgot old, silly

i like that you remembered me. did you used to go by a different name?


----------



## αce (Apr 20, 2013)

> Was she worse than the AP Shyvana?



She built Ruunan's hurricance first and then banshee's veil. 30 minutes in with 101 ad.
Yup.


----------



## αce (Apr 20, 2013)

watching ogn
madlife comes on screen and all the girls in the crowd go wild.
he has his own like fanbase and shit in the crowd with signs


also Ssong absolutely destroyed kt rolster A with twisted fate
ban that shit pls


----------



## αce (Apr 20, 2013)

LOL THRESH FOR MADLIFE
AND RAMMUS FOR CLOUD TEMPLAR - CROWD GOES WILD AGAIN


ogn korea too much comedy


----------



## Darth (Apr 20, 2013)

Just ban TF against every Korean team wtf


----------



## αce (Apr 20, 2013)

madlife on thresh
cloudtemplar on rammus
rapistar on tf

if they lose this they disgrace korea


----------



## Vaeny (Apr 20, 2013)

Chausie said:


> Idk dude, i think he's dropped off the scene now that brad murphy has appeared.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Lol nope, I've had this name since 07.

I just ''remember'' you because everyone on skype bringing up the fact that you get upset too easily and that you got super butt hurt because Cronos flamed you.


----------



## αce (Apr 20, 2013)

how does a tf beat a diana in lane
what is life


----------



## Vaeny (Apr 20, 2013)

How does one become so good at LoL.

Ask Madlife.

He's the Thresh God if Edward is the Thresh Prince.


----------



## Vaeny (Apr 20, 2013)

Shy and Madlife making the crowd go crazy.

OGN makes me so happy


----------



## Vaeny (Apr 20, 2013)

LOL, MADLIFE WITH THE SAVE OUT OF THE CATACLYSM.

FUUUUUUUUUUUCKING HELL MASTER OF SAVES.


----------



## αce (Apr 20, 2013)

godlife 
no words

11-0 shy

lol
this is a stomp and a half


----------



## αce (Apr 20, 2013)

LOL THE MADLIFE HOOKS
HE HOOKS DIANA AND SOMEONE IN TWITCH CHAT IS LIKE

"PATH 3.5.2 - DIANA GETS REMOVED FROM THE GAME"


----------



## Vaeny (Apr 20, 2013)

αce said:


> LOL THE MADLIFE HOOKS
> HE HOOKS DIANA AND SOMEONE IN TWITCH CHAT IS LIKE
> 
> "PATH 3.5.2 - DIANA GETS REMOVED FROM THE GAME"



OGN subscriber chat is the only good Twitch chat.
NO CANCER HERE.


----------



## αce (Apr 20, 2013)

it actually is not cancerous
im surprised tbh
people are all positive and shit
like...what is life?


----------



## Vaeny (Apr 20, 2013)

This is the people who can appreciate good plays, not the average twitch chat ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".).

I wish I had the money to subscribe, BROKE AS FUCK


----------



## αce (Apr 20, 2013)

also if shy goes instead of maknoon to all stars i wont have any issues with that
but maknoon is pure comedy so id prefer him


----------



## αce (Apr 20, 2013)

korean twisted fates are fucking terror
and shoot me now but i think link has the best tf in lcs na
although that isn't saying much


----------



## Vaeny (Apr 20, 2013)

I honestly don't mind Maknoon going.

I feel like Shy and Maknoon are about equal level of skill, but Maknoon is more of a leader than Shy is.

I think Maknoon could be a good shot caller for the All Star team.


Lol, yes, Korean TFs are terror.

But Chinese TFs are godlike.


----------



## Vaeny (Apr 20, 2013)

Ace, lets skype and watch OGN together.

Ace pls.


----------



## αce (Apr 20, 2013)

maknoon/insec is so fucking aggro though


----------



## Vaeny (Apr 20, 2013)

SSONG played 30-0-0 masteries on TF 

Also, Shield giving Frost Jayce and Thresh again


----------



## Cronos (Apr 20, 2013)

Vae said:


> Lol nope, I've had this name since 07.
> 
> I just ''remember'' you because everyone on skype bringing up the fact that you get upset too easily and that you got super butt hurt because Cronos flamed you.



it wasn't legit flame tho, i had no intention in making her feel bad, i was just frustrated half the time and trying to give tips half the time which made her pissed at me all the time


----------



## Darth (Apr 20, 2013)

Inb4 ace goes afk on skype


----------



## Cronos (Apr 20, 2013)

I only watch EU LCS for copenhagen wolves

true story


----------



## Gogeta (Apr 20, 2013)

OK, i was in 1v1 tournament, lost the finals.

And in the shittiest way possible. Oh well, was fun.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Apr 20, 2013)

Cronos said:


> I only watch EU LCS for copenhagen wolves
> 
> true story



^

GO WOLVES


----------



## Cronos (Apr 20, 2013)

GO  WOLVES


----------



## Chausie (Apr 20, 2013)

Vae said:


> Lol nope, I've had this name since 07.
> 
> I just ''remember'' you because everyone on skype bringing up the fact that you get upset too easily and that you got super butt hurt because Cronos flamed you.



ye man, thats me, the supa butt hurt fat old no confidence girl! you gonna use ugly too sometime?



Cronos said:


> it wasn't legit flame tho, i had no intention in making her feel bad, i was just frustrated half the time and trying to give tips half the time which made her pissed at me all the time



if i was pissed of at you for giving me 'tips', i'd have gotten pissed off at wad or gogeta many, many times.

i remember games with you, it was always 'omg this sona' or 'omg this -whatever champ someone who did something you didn't like-' all game

i particularly remember a game with master yi bot(soz, don't remember your forum name!) where you spent half the game bitching, complaining and moaning about something he did. i also remember inviting someone i had met elsewhere joining a game with you once, and him commenting that he'd rather i never invite him to a game with you in it again. he wasn't even one of the ones you were bitching about.

i cba playing with people like that when im with pugs, i deff. cba when it's someone i can knowingly avoid playing with.


----------



## Cronos (Apr 20, 2013)

you also raged when i told you to ward the lane bush

smh


----------



## Cronos (Apr 20, 2013)

in other news i had really fun games with wad and didi and gogeta and despite us losing hard and gogeta trolling us harder we had fun, so maybe i'm not the problem here

or i was but not anymore


----------



## Cronos (Apr 20, 2013)

the sexual tension is too high between us chausie


----------



## Vaeny (Apr 20, 2013)

So Cronos doesn't want to play with me because from what he's heard on here I seem like a dick.

But from what Chausie just wrote he seems just as bad as me.


----------



## Gogeta (Apr 20, 2013)

Cronos said:


> in other news i had really fun games with wad and didi and gogeta and despite us losing hard and gogeta trolling us harder we had fun, so maybe i'm not the problem here
> 
> or i was but not anymore



Hey

You watch your words or ill play Lee Sin again


----------



## Chausie (Apr 20, 2013)

Cronos said:


> you also raged when i told you to ward the lane bush
> 
> smh



that was more a culmination of many things with me being generally pissed off due to irl, i wasn't raging specifically cause of the ward bush. funny how you pick that out and ignore the times you raged hard towards other people in the team though. i rememebr other people telling me their complaints about you too, but it's the girl who is obvs but mad and ugly/fat/no confidence. im fine with that

and i think you're a lovely person outside of the game, so is not like i hate you or anything

just don't wanna play lol with you

and i have had some amazing games since avoiding all of you, i honestly came back here to talk about lol again, but dis vae guy be supa hating or smth. i'd rather not talk about any of this, but he wanted to bring it up 

i dont even remember speaking to him before, but if he wants to nit pick or whatever, i'll entertain him for a while.

in other news, anyone else tried out orianna support, and how did it go for you? been playing orianna/draven with a friend and it's been fun. wondering why she doesn't seem to be picked as an unconventional support like how the other ones are(ie: zyra/morgana/lux/elise). idk enough about the game to know little things like that

and why is nami not played more often? mana probs are fine with an early chalice, why else she not picked much?


----------



## Chausie (Apr 20, 2013)

Vae said:


> So Cronos doesn't want to play with me because from what he's heard on here I seem like a dick.
> 
> But from what Chausie just wrote he seems just as bad as me.



Cronos is lovely otherwise.

you seem like a massive cunt all round.


----------



## Vaeny (Apr 20, 2013)

So Ace didn't know Eve was in TFs Tango Twisted Fate splash art.


----------



## Gogeta (Apr 20, 2013)

Orianna suppport

naah son

but i played Orianna mid

pfff, my Lee Sin still better


----------



## Cronos (Apr 20, 2013)

i'm sorry chausie, honest


----------



## Chausie (Apr 20, 2013)

Cronos said:


> i'm sorry chausie, honest



<3

is k dude, love all round still

i guess vae has been useful after all, despite his determination to make me feel bad, even going as far as to try put in personal attacks on someone he has neither seen nor spoken to, he has done the opposite and re-united parted comrades.

maybe vae is just misunderstood


----------



## Chausie (Apr 20, 2013)

Vae said:


> So Ace didn't know Eve was in TFs Tango Twisted Fate splash art.



so what?



Gogeta said:


> Orianna suppport
> 
> naah son
> 
> ...



id play orianna mid, but the mere prospect of me and mid terrifies the life out of me


----------



## Cronos (Apr 20, 2013)

Chausie said:


> <3
> 
> is k dude, love all round still
> 
> ...



vae is just jelly of our love <3


----------



## Vaeny (Apr 20, 2013)

Chausie said:


> <3
> 
> is k dude, love all round still
> 
> ...



I'm a master of manipulation.


----------



## Chausie (Apr 20, 2013)

Cronos said:


> vae is just jelly of our love <3



<3

clearly, trying to break us apart like that, what a bastard



Vae said:


> I'm a master of manipulation.



all this time, and you're actually working undercover for the greater good of the NF LoL community. you just act like a fucking twat to better keep your cover.


----------



## Vaeny (Apr 20, 2013)

I live the hard life, but I do it so that everyone else can live a good life.


----------



## Cronos (Apr 20, 2013)

nothing could break us apart chausie

maybe the muscle sores i'll be having tomorrow from todays workout

but nothing else!


----------



## Sasori (Apr 20, 2013)

The hero we need, but not the one we deserve.


----------



## Maerala (Apr 20, 2013)

I'm convinced Sona is best support.

Faq Thresh.


----------



## Gogeta (Apr 20, 2013)

Sasori said:


> The hero we need, but not the one we deserve.



FUCK

i was going to say that

damn it 



> id play orianna mid, but the mere prospect of me and mid terrifies the life out of me



why

you wanted to play top lane for some time

why is mid scary


----------



## Maerala (Apr 20, 2013)

Chausie said:


> all this time, and you're actually working undercover for the greater good of the NF LoL community. you just act like a fucking twat to better keep your cover.



This is actually like, not that far from the truth.

I used to think Vae was scum the earth, but he just gets off to trolling people and shit. 

He's less terror when you get to know him.


----------



## Chausie (Apr 20, 2013)

Gogeta said:


> FUCK
> 
> i was going to say that
> 
> ...



ye i did

but then i didn't

and mid is scary cause id be there by myself and have to try kill people, then id have to go to other lanes and try kill people there too



Godaime Hokage said:


> This is actually like, not that far from the truth.
> 
> I used to think Vae was scum the earth, but he just gets off to trolling people and shit.
> 
> He's less terror when you get to know him.



he could probably do with trying to improve him personal insults though, for a troll

calling someone fat and saying they have no confidence doesn't really work out when you don't know a thing about the person in question


----------



## Cronos (Apr 20, 2013)

vae called me fat once

then i posted this


----------



## Vaeny (Apr 20, 2013)

Cronos said:


> vae called me fat once
> 
> then i posted this



Lol, are you trying to make yourself look good or something?

You're basically inviting Adrian to flirt with you.


----------



## αce (Apr 20, 2013)

taking pictures of yourself in the mirror right after i called blenderites ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".)
you're not helping the cause


----------



## Maerala (Apr 20, 2013)

Vae said:


> Lol, are you trying to make yourself look good or something?
> 
> You're basically inviting Adrian to flirt with you.



Leave my faggotry out of this.


----------



## Shozan (Apr 20, 2013)

what a pity back! I can't see an ogre there, Yujiro.


----------



## Cronos (Apr 20, 2013)

who is adrian

and why would i care ace


----------



## Chausie (Apr 20, 2013)

Aww yess, Snoopeh getting rid of that facial hair. it's not the best look on him. i mean, the guy is pretty enough to pull off anything, but he is better without it



Cronos said:


> vae called me fat once
> 
> then i posted this


i guess fat is his go-to insult then

woulda thought he'd put more effort in than that


----------



## Chausie (Apr 20, 2013)

Godaime Hokage said:


> I'm convinced Sona is best support.
> 
> Faq Thresh.



nah man, nami and leona id say are best


----------



## Vaeny (Apr 20, 2013)

Chausie said:


> Aww yess, Snoopeh getting rid of that facial hair. it's not the best look on him. i mean, the guy is pretty enough to pull off anything, but he is better without it
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Except I never called him fat.

Ever.

No one.

Except you.

For the last 2 years.

This guy just wanted an excuse to post a picture of his back muscles, and his weird ass shoulder.


----------



## Cronos (Apr 20, 2013)

.


----------



## Chausie (Apr 20, 2013)

awww vae, what makes me so special for you to reserve fat for me?


----------



## Vaeny (Apr 20, 2013)

I don't know, I didn't want to be too harsh on you so I pulled out a lame insult.


----------



## Cronos (Apr 20, 2013)

ITT: vae is fat


----------



## Maerala (Apr 20, 2013)

Chausie said:


> nah man, nami and leona id say are best



Nami is queen, but dat heal too expensive and stun too unreliable to be #1.

Leona disqualified for being melee.

Here's exactly how it is:

1. Sona
2. Lulu
3. Thresh
4. Nami
5. Leona

np



Cronos said:


> ITT: vae is fat



Vae skinniest white boy though.


----------



## Cronos (Apr 20, 2013)

ITT: vae is anorexic


----------



## Vaeny (Apr 20, 2013)

ITT: Vae is normal weight and Cronos doesn't know how to properly work out his back muscles.


----------



## Cronos (Apr 20, 2013)

wtf my back is godly, bitch


----------



## Gogeta (Apr 20, 2013)

Just another day in the LoL thread


----------



## Vaeny (Apr 20, 2013)

Your back looks weird as fuck, your muscles are placed like a god damn worm is inside your back.

Also, your neck muscles are non existent so it looks even sillier.


----------



## Cronos (Apr 20, 2013)

it's because i was trying to get into a wierd angle to take the picture

all i see is criticism vae, no pictures

so back the fuck off and get some dinner


----------



## Vaeny (Apr 20, 2013)

I never exactly said I have muscles, I was commenting on yours.

I don't work out, all I am is average.


----------



## Cronos (Apr 20, 2013)

so what puts you in the "my  opinions have any worth" category ?

sit down


----------



## Bioness (Apr 20, 2013)

It isn't a very flattering picture Cronos.

The shape is just..off.


----------



## Vaeny (Apr 20, 2013)

Cronos said:


> so what puts you in the "my  opinions have any worth" category ?
> 
> sit down



Why are you even posting pics of your body in the league thread.

Are you that desperate for attention and love for your muscles?

Sorry bro, it's not very impressive.


----------



## Cronos (Apr 20, 2013)

the light is, and you can't see but my entire body is rotated trying to get the picture

whatever


haters


----------



## Cronos (Apr 20, 2013)

i just wanted to make you feel bad 

wry


----------



## Vaeny (Apr 20, 2013)

Sorry Cronos, I didn't mean to make you feel bad about your body.

I'm sure you get all the ladies.


For future reference though, I'm not ashamed of my body nor jealous of any other bodies.
So next time you want to make me feel bad, try something else <3


----------



## Maerala (Apr 20, 2013)

Good guy Vae.

Enjoy while it lasts.


----------



## Chausie (Apr 20, 2013)

Godaime Hokage said:


> Nami is queen, but dat heal too expensive and stun too unreliable to be #1.
> 
> Leona disqualified for being melee.
> 
> ...




Sona same mana issues as Nami, just people learned to deal with it with something like a chalice or just going shop loads

leona pro as if you're on skype with your adc, it's like a certain kill or flash when you E-Q

aint played thresh much, not bought him yet

sona and lulu i go on and off all the time, which i guess is why im into nami and leona right now

Oh ye! Sure fire way to piss people off is to go AP Nid/Soraka bot lane, with heal summoner as well. annoys both your own team and enemy team



Gogeta said:


> Just another day in the LoL thread



ikr, is like i was never gone



Vae said:


> Your back looks weird as fuck, your muscles are placed like a god damn worm is inside your back.
> 
> Also, your neck muscles are non existent so it looks even sillier.



we know your plan vae, try make up whatever shit you want, doesn't change anything

that's what back muscles look like


----------



## Cronos (Apr 20, 2013)

k gonna make diamond brb


----------



## Vaeny (Apr 20, 2013)

I'm not jealous of WAD in Diamond, what makes you think I'd be jealous even if you got Diamond?

I'm not even jealous of pros 

And no, Chausie, I don't know if it's the angle, the light or whatever it is, but that's not how back muscles normally look.
If you think they do, you haven't seen properly trained backs.


----------



## Bioness (Apr 20, 2013)

You are certainly going out of your way to say your aren't jealous when no one said you were to begin with.


----------



## Chausie (Apr 20, 2013)

Vae said:


> I'm not jealous of WAD in Diamond, what makes you think I'd be jealous even if you got Diamond?
> 
> I'm not even jealous of pros
> 
> ...



except that i have seen trained backs, and those in the process of being trained up. don't assume things about me, it makes you look as bad as whenyou said i was fat and had no confidence

stop trying to make people feel bad for your petty assumptions, it doesn't work




Bioness said:


> You are certainly going out of your way to say your aren't jealous when no one said you were to begin with.



ikr, is almost like he is or smth


----------



## Vaeny (Apr 20, 2013)

''I was trying to make you feel bad'' when speaking about how fat or skinny I am.

Pretty sure that means he was trying to make me jealous of him.

But then again, you usually seem a bit touched in the head, Bioness.


And Chausie, if you've seen trained backs, and you think that looks proper.
You have a very poor memory, or you just suck at noticing small things.


----------



## Maerala (Apr 20, 2013)

CEASE THE FIGHTINGS


----------



## Bioness (Apr 20, 2013)

It's called being facetious, both with what I said and likely with what Cronos was saying.

But go on continuing taking everything personally Vae, I'm sure there is no reason at all for your hostility to everything.


----------



## Chausie (Apr 20, 2013)

Vae said:


> ''I was trying to make you feel bad'' when speaking about how fat or skinny I am.
> 
> Pretty sure that means he was trying to make me jealous of him.
> 
> ...



ok dude, if that's what you wanna say, go for it, i believe


----------



## Vaeny (Apr 20, 2013)

Whatever you say, silly diva.


----------



## Chausie (Apr 20, 2013)

Godaime Hokage said:


> CEASE THE FIGHTINGS



but the fights are what made me wanna come back to NF 

did you play karma much before her changes? i cant remember

do you like the new karma?

i have to say, she feels like supa weak now compared


----------



## Bioness (Apr 20, 2013)

Vae said:


> Whatever you say, silly diva.


----------



## Gogeta (Apr 20, 2013)

> i guess fat is his go-to insult then
> 
> woulda thought he'd put more effort in than that





> we know your plan vae, try make up whatever shit you want, doesn't change anything
> 
> that's what back muscles look like



Hey, not for nothing, but let Cronos defend himself when Vae is talking to him.

Last time you were mad at Cronos, he was arguing with Sajin i believe and you just had to add to every little thing Sajin said about Cronos.

He is a fucking man, he can speak for himself. Honestly, whatever Vae says TO YOU, do whatever you wish, i don't care, but replying to things not directed at you? Seriously? Are you that mad?


Note, not defending the arguments here from either side, just eating popcorn.


EDIT : WELP LOOKS LIKE FIGHTING CEASED BETTER LEAVE COMMENT AS IT IS


----------



## Chausie (Apr 20, 2013)

Gogeta said:


> Hey, not for nothing, but let Cronos defend himself when Vae is talking to him.
> 
> Last time you were mad at Cronos, he was arguing with Sajin i believe and you just had to add to every little thing Sajin said about Cronos.
> 
> ...



is k dude, i was talking to cronos as i did it, can relax now, all is calm

(and i just find vaes comebacks fun   pls forgive me gogeta)


----------



## Vaeny (Apr 20, 2013)

Pulling a Jiyeon and posting gifs?

Guess all shit players are the same.

Stay classy.


----------



## Bioness (Apr 20, 2013)

What is wrong with GIFs? They are a great way to express an emotion or thought without resulting to a pissing contest on who can throw the most insults around.

But it appears you always try to have the last word for some unknown reason.


----------



## Maerala (Apr 20, 2013)

Chausie said:


> but the fights are what made me wanna come back to NF
> 
> did you play karma much before her changes? i cant remember
> 
> ...



Old Karma was easily in my top three favorites with Orianna and Lux.

I thought she was really good mid. Underwhelming support though. Those nuke shields were op and she could keep someone alive 5ever. I'll never forget this Miss Fortune who lasted ages in a teamfight at the enemy's base because of Karma and was like "krama u r the women." I think that's when I was like k Karma new fave.

I do dislike New Karma, at least by comparison. The design change wasn't bad despite the skimpiness, but they wrecked all that Karma was thematically by taking away the black and white and the fact that all of her abilities had an offensive and defensive component.

Old Karma definitely needed buffs, but so did New Karma when she was released. The difference is New Karma got them and Old Karma didn't, so they never gave her a chance. Instead they decided to remake her completely, which was an utter failure considering she's back to having the lowest win and one of the lowest pick rates.

New lore is good, new lines are good, new voice is pretty terror.

*TL;DR:* Bring back Old Karma.



Gogeta said:


> EDIT : WELP LOOKS LIKE FIGHTING CEASED BETTER LEAVE COMMENT AS IT IS



MEDIATION SUCCESSFUL


----------



## Gogeta (Apr 20, 2013)

Chausie said:


> is k dude, i was talking to cronos as i did it, can relax now, all is calm
> 
> (and i just find vaes comebacks fun   pls forgive me gogeta)



It's ok, just leave those comments be from now on

and give me lap dances



> MEDIATION SUCCESSFUL



I am a politician irl


----------



## Vaeny (Apr 20, 2013)

Bioness said:


> What is wrong with GIFs? They are a great way to express an emotion or thought without resulting to a pissing contest on who can throw the most insults around.
> 
> But it appears you always try to have the last word for some unknown reason.



Except the GIF you post has text written on it that you could've just written without the picture added to it.

It's like when the blenderites link your avatar as a response because they can't come with anything better.


----------



## Magic (Apr 20, 2013)

Vae said:


> ''I was trying to make you feel bad'' when speaking about how fat or skinny I am.
> 
> Pretty sure that means he was trying to make me jealous of him.
> 
> ...



Feel jealous your back isn't weird.


----------



## Vaeny (Apr 20, 2013)

RemChu, are you a girl or a guy.


----------



## Bioness (Apr 20, 2013)

Vae said:


> Except the GIF you post has text written on it that you could've just written without the picture added to it.
> 
> It's like when the blenderites link your avatar as a response because they can't come with anything better.



It gives a visual rhetoric to support an argument, in this case the argument being that I didn't care about your badly thought out insult.

Honestly, I never got that avatar response thing, and no it is nothing like that, stop trying to over simplify it.


----------



## Magic (Apr 20, 2013)

I can be what you want me to be.



a
big black guy.


----------



## Vaeny (Apr 20, 2013)

RemChu said:


> I can be what you want me to be.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Sounds good to me.


----------



## Chausie (Apr 20, 2013)

Gogeta said:


> It's ok, just leave those comments be from now on
> 
> and give me lap dances
> 
> ...




oh gogeta, never change <3



Godaime Hokage said:


> Old Karma was easily in my top three favorites with Orianna and Lux.
> 
> I thought she was really good mid. Underwhelming support though. Those nuke shields were op and she could keep someone alive 5ever. I'll never forget this Miss Fortune who lasted ages in a teamfight at the enemy's base because of Karma and was like "krama u r the women." I think that's when I was like k Karma new fave.
> 
> ...



i think she worked good as a support, when you had unconventional adc picks to go with it. Like jayce or adc thresh or master yi. ones that 'go in' more, for the shield bomb. and you could bait all the time for your adc.

just better to build her with more ap, which i tend to do on most supports anyway now days.

now she feels like she's supposed to be worked into a more support role, yet somehow they have made supporting on her less rewarding and very clunky. feels like you can only mantra with one ability, else it's a waste, and everyone knows to  just run away from the snare. and the shield is a lot weaker

i mean, im sure she's great in the hands of a player better than me, but i do miss my old karma


----------



## Maerala (Apr 20, 2013)

Chausie said:


> i think she worked good as a support, when you had unconventional adc picks to go with it. Like jayce or adc thresh or master yi. ones that 'go in' more, for the shield bomb. and you could bait all the time for your adc.
> 
> just better to build her with more ap, which i tend to do on most supports anyway now days.
> 
> ...



I imagine she would've done well bot lane with melee ADCs like Fiora, Gangplank, Tryndamere, and Master Yi, precisely because of what you said, and because her W also worked better when your allied target was ball's deep and could pass the tether through enemies, but those are so rare (and with good reason) that I never got a chance to do it, and when I did try support Karma it was with ranged ADCs, with whom she had little synergy, so I never took to it.

I miss her a lot too. She was incredibly fun, which made up for the fact that she wasn't the most viable choice. Same thing with Fiora. 

At the very least I wish they had kept her original passive, Inner Flame, as a way to preserve a little bit of her theme. The more you wailed on her, the stronger she got. What better way to highlight the fact that her name is Karma? But they got rid of that, too.

faq u roit


----------



## Chausie (Apr 20, 2013)

Godaime Hokage said:


> I imagine she would've done well bot lane with melee ADCs like Fiora, Gangplank, Tryndamere, and Master Yi, precisely because of what you said, and because her W also worked better when your allied target was ball's deep and could pass the tether through enemies, but those are so rare (and with good reason) that I never got a chance to do it, and when I did try support Karma it was with ranged ADCs, with whom she had little synergy, so I never took to it.
> 
> I miss her a lot too. She was incredibly fun, which made up for the fact that she wasn't the most viable choice. Same thing with Fiora.
> 
> ...



Idk about the goings on at riot, but maybe her passive is what made her so hard to balance? so they had to give her a shitty one instead :/ but i do miss her, and the duality of all her abilities. people said she only had 3 lack-lustre abilities, but with mantra changing them it was more like 6, and all dat free AP


----------



## Sasori (Apr 20, 2013)

Vae said:


> Except the GIF you post has text written on it that you could've just written without the picture added to it.
> 
> It's like when the blenderites link your avatar as a response because they can't come with anything better.


----------



## Vaeny (Apr 20, 2013)

Chausie, I heard you liked me, but thought I was the Jax.

What is this


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Apr 20, 2013)

420 blaze it


----------



## Maerala (Apr 20, 2013)

Vae's excuse for not knowing 420 is that in Sweden the day comes before the month, so 20/4.

hue


----------



## Chausie (Apr 20, 2013)

Vae said:


> Chausie, I heard you liked me, but thought I was the Jax.
> 
> What is this



you the lee?

y u so nice in game yet such a cunt outside

its like reverse cronos syndrome


----------



## Vaeny (Apr 20, 2013)

Godaime Hokage said:


> Vae's excuse for not knowing 420 is that in *the rest of the world* the day comes before the month, so 20/4.
> 
> hue



Fixed that for you.



Chausie said:


> you the lee?
> 
> y u so nice in game yet such a cunt outside
> 
> its like reverse cronos syndrome



I have issues.

Serious issues.


----------



## Gogeta (Apr 20, 2013)

Chausie said:


> you the lee?
> 
> y u so nice in game yet such a cunt outside
> 
> its like reverse cronos syndrome



Don't be mad Chausie 

He wanted to play with you after all


----------



## Lord Genome (Apr 20, 2013)

Vae said:


> Except the GIF you post has text written on it that you could've just written without the picture added to it.
> 
> It's like when the blenderites link your avatar as a response because they can't come with anything better.


----------



## Darth (Apr 20, 2013)

So I heard wolves beat fnatic.


----------



## Magic (Apr 20, 2013)

WAD said:


> 420 blaze it


----------



## Cronos (Apr 20, 2013)

Gogeta said:


> Hey, not for nothing, but let Cronos defend himself when Vae is talking to him.
> 
> Last time you were mad at Cronos, he was arguing with Sajin i believe and you just had to add to every little thing Sajin said about Cronos.
> 
> ...



but me an chausie are a team

that's how teams work


----------



## Chausie (Apr 20, 2013)

Vae said:


> Fixed that for you.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



you do have some fucking issues

still gonna call you massive cunt though

friended you to play more if you want


----------



## Cronos (Apr 20, 2013)

being a cool dude irl is more important than not being a cool dude in game


----------



## Chausie (Apr 20, 2013)

Cronos said:


> but me an chausie are a team
> 
> that's how teams work



damn straight


----------



## Cronos (Apr 20, 2013)

we bff's now <3


----------



## Vaeny (Apr 20, 2013)

YES!
ELEMENTZ IS NO LONGER CURSE.

THANK THE GODS.
Too bad they can't escape Cop since the roster is locked.


----------



## Vaeny (Apr 20, 2013)

Chausie said:


> you do have some fucking issues
> 
> still gonna call you massive cunt though
> 
> friended you to play more if you want



I play on NA, that was just a friends acc so I could play with Gogeta.

But feel free to call me a massive cunt, I call myself a cunt as well.

Not something I hide


----------



## Cronos (Apr 20, 2013)

what       ?


----------



## Cronos (Apr 20, 2013)

i knew this would happen

oh well, cya elementz


----------



## Gogeta (Apr 20, 2013)

Vae said:


> YES!
> ELEMENTZ IS NO LONGER CURSE.
> 
> THANK THE GODS.
> Too bad they can't escape Cop since the roster is locked.



why would they even kick Cop when he is the best right now


----------



## Gogeta (Apr 20, 2013)

calling Jiyeon for backup


----------



## Chausie (Apr 20, 2013)

Vae said:


> I play on NA, that was just a friends acc so I could play with Gogeta.
> 
> But feel free to call me a massive cunt, I call myself a cunt as well.
> 
> Not something I hide



well

im happy to play again sometime

hopefully without a complete twat in top lane

just ask me in game and not on here cus i might end up putting you in my ignore list on here


----------



## Vaeny (Apr 20, 2013)

So mean


----------



## StrawHatCrew (Apr 20, 2013)

Cronos said:


> i knew this would happen
> 
> oh well, cya elementz



Return of the Bench King!

Feel sorry for the guy though, but it had to be done. His mechanics, compared to most pro nowadays aren't gonna cut it anymore. 

Oh well, I was never a fan of Curse ever since Saint joined the team anyways.


----------



## Vaeny (Apr 20, 2013)

At least he left on his own terms and wasn't benched.


----------



## Chausie (Apr 20, 2013)

Vae said:


> So mean



just being honest


----------



## Gogeta (Apr 20, 2013)

Cronos Chausie OTP
But Vae has a different plan in mind

Glorious


----------



## Vaeny (Apr 20, 2013)

I used to be part of someones OTP.

Then I called my partner an asian prostitute.

Sasuko was not amused


----------



## Darth (Apr 20, 2013)

Vae said:


> At least he left on his own terms and wasn't benched.



Thats what they said about jiji. But we all know tht he was benched.


----------



## Gogeta (Apr 20, 2013)

Chaox also said he left to take a break for a week yet we found out he got benched

Yeeeeeeeah, Elementz totally left all by himself.


----------



## αce (Apr 20, 2013)

this thread turned into twitch chat


----------



## αce (Apr 20, 2013)

> Chaox also said he left to take a break for a week yet we found out he got benched



Actually he got benched for a week but it escalated to a perma bench.


----------



## αce (Apr 20, 2013)

also someone tell me how good this graphics card is for a laptop
NVIDIA GeForce GT 635M


----------



## OS (Apr 20, 2013)

TSM is now first? Wut?


----------



## MrChubz (Apr 20, 2013)

Fuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuck silver. It's the only elo bracket where you need to convince your adc to right click things in teamfights. It's also the only elo bracket where two members on your team will type to bitch about the enemy team doing baron but not actually move to contest it.


----------



## Wesley (Apr 20, 2013)

This ain't right.  I earned 3 LP this last win.  3.  Previous game I got 7.  I'm only 5 LP away from starting my gold division series and it's been hell, but this is just cruel.  If I lose my next game, I'll have to win 5 more just to qualify?


----------



## Bioness (Apr 20, 2013)

If you only receive 3 LP then likely you were teams with players at a much higher skill level than you.


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Apr 21, 2013)

Finally got top lane after supporting 3 games in a row. Then the game ended in 17 minutes because the enemy's top lane rage quit after FB and their jungler left as well. 

>___> 

I just want a good game.


----------



## αce (Apr 21, 2013)

me and genome have the worst luck in the world


----------



## αce (Apr 21, 2013)

gotta sleep but here you go


----------



## Cronos (Apr 21, 2013)

ew                     .


----------



## Magic (Apr 21, 2013)

She's your type Vae?

nice taste.

faget


----------



## Magic (Apr 21, 2013)

Ace has good taste.


----------



## Lord Genome (Apr 21, 2013)

αce said:


> gotta sleep but here you go


why is this bitch listening and singing to disney music

and why are these commenters so freaking weird


----------



## Magic (Apr 21, 2013)

Yeah LG I stopped watching after a min....
>.>


----------



## Maerala (Apr 21, 2013)

αce said:


> gotta sleep but here you go



Her chat is so much cancer. How old are these people.

Also NVIDIA graphics cards aren't the best but running League shouldn't be a problem as long as you disable like shadows and shit.


----------



## Vaeny (Apr 21, 2013)

RemChu said:


> She's your type Vae?
> 
> nice taste.
> 
> faget



Who is my type?


----------



## Magic (Apr 21, 2013)

Vae said:


> Who is my type?


Whores


----------



## Darth (Apr 21, 2013)

Apparently that knee coleslaw girl has done porn lol


----------



## Vaeny (Apr 21, 2013)

RemChu said:


> Whores



But Emi isn't a whore 

She's actually really nice, I was just being a dick


----------



## Darth (Apr 21, 2013)

Ace posted the twitch link not vae dude.


----------



## Magic (Apr 21, 2013)

Yeah, I know. I just wanted senpai to notice me.


----------



## Vaeny (Apr 21, 2013)

Darth said:


> Ace posted the twitch link not vae dude.



I thought he was refering to the comment I made about a girl I called an asian prostitute.


----------



## Vaeny (Apr 21, 2013)

Hady making the worst jokes on Skype.

[12:23:42] Probably Hady: How many times do you have to tickle an Octopus to make it laugh?
[12:23:52] Probably Hady: Ten tickles.


----------



## Maerala (Apr 21, 2013)

Best Hady.

I'm a sucker for terror jokes.


----------



## OS (Apr 21, 2013)

Darth said:


> Apparently that knee coleslaw girl has done porn lol



She's done strip teases. A while ago I gave everyone a link to where she was naked in the shower

Well, besides that, she's a diamond league player so not many can talk shit. Even if she is support.

Also, Elementz now a free agent. Doublelift got to him.


----------



## Chausie (Apr 21, 2013)

hey guys, this coleslaw girl is single, one of you should go for it


----------



## Santí (Apr 21, 2013)

As the most handsome man here, I feel obligated to.


----------



## Darth (Apr 21, 2013)

Dat Crescendo. 

Sona OP


----------



## Darth (Apr 21, 2013)

lol both mf and sona are 2/1/12.


----------



## αce (Apr 21, 2013)

that ten tickles joke was on dyrus tumblr and twitter page


----------



## Darth (Apr 21, 2013)

Dyrus stole my joke.


----------



## αce (Apr 21, 2013)

in other news WE got dropped to number 2 in world standings behind TPA due to their complete and utter stomp from OMG.


----------



## αce (Apr 21, 2013)

also this was the fucking funniest shit ever
or as wad would say

SOME HYPHY SHIT
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fQbuvmLFg1g[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Maerala (Apr 21, 2013)

That was beautiful.

ocelote so mad.

Ori. pek


----------



## αce (Apr 21, 2013)

speaking of ori im watching an old tsm vs najin sword
ssong eating kids with orianna


----------



## Maerala (Apr 21, 2013)

Link or die.


----------



## αce (Apr 21, 2013)




----------



## Vaeny (Apr 21, 2013)

Original Sin said:


> She's done strip teases. A while ago I gave everyone a link to where she was naked in the shower
> 
> *Well, besides that, she's a diamond league player so not many can talk shit. Even if she is support.*
> 
> Also, Elementz now a free agent. Doublelift got to him.



''I'm currently Platinum and totally got carried there''

Quoted from her own Twitch.


----------



## αce (Apr 21, 2013)

getting carried is kind of the point of playing support though


----------



## Vaeny (Apr 21, 2013)

I'm pretty sure that means she's not a Plat level support player.

Anyway, just watched a top 5 players from Week 5 LPL.

Shen taunts, flashes at the end of the taunt and ends up taunting Weixiao at the last second possible, LM rapes WE after that engage.

Amazing stuff.


----------



## αce (Apr 21, 2013)

you know, rewatching the finals from last year im convinced toyz is top 3 mids in the world. fuck you if you say otherwise.


----------



## Bioness (Apr 21, 2013)

αce said:


> getting carried is kind of the point of playing support though



You've obviously not seen some of my support games, the last one with me as Sona had me killing the jungler and at least one other bottom laner every time he came to gank.


----------



## Santí (Apr 21, 2013)

He meant normal supports which are not OP as fuck and can carry hard using an AP build.

In other words, not Sona.


----------



## Vaeny (Apr 21, 2013)

αce said:


> you know, rewatching the finals from last year im convinced toyz is top 3 mids in the world. fuck you if you say otherwise.



He was back then.

Not now.



Sant? said:


> He meant normal supports which are not OP as fuck and can carry hard using an AP build.
> 
> In other words, not Sona.



Nunu?
Lux?
Zyra?
Nidalee?
Soraka?
Kayle?
Zilean?


----------



## Santí (Apr 21, 2013)

Only one that really carries there is Kayle, Lux, and Nid. Rest are ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".).

although I consider those 3 to be better tops/mids than I do support.


----------



## Vaeny (Apr 21, 2013)

If you think Sona can carry then Zyra, Nunu and Soraka can carry too.

Harder than Sona, even.


----------



## αce (Apr 21, 2013)

okay to be fair sona works with like anyone and nunu, zyra and soraka are hit and miss in yolo q


----------



## Vaeny (Apr 21, 2013)




----------



## Darth (Apr 21, 2013)

Vae said:


> I'm pretty sure that means she's not a Plat level support player.
> 
> Anyway, just watched a top 5 players from Week 5 LPL.
> 
> ...



flashing mid taunt extends the range of your taunt?

WTF you can do that?


----------



## Vaeny (Apr 21, 2013)

Darth said:


> flashing mid taunt extends the range of your taunt?
> 
> WTF you can do that?



You can also do it to change direction mid taunt.


----------



## αce (Apr 21, 2013)

yeah korean ogn and chinese league - the shens always flash with taunt to change direction and shit. high level play you dont find in na or eu


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Apr 21, 2013)

the gap just keeps getting bigger


----------



## Maerala (Apr 21, 2013)

Need first win of the day.

Let's do this, fegots.



αce said:


> you know, rewatching the finals from last year im convinced toyz is top 3 mids in the world. fuck you if you say otherwise.



I haven't been able to find any good clips of him using Ori.


----------



## Vaeny (Apr 21, 2013)

''But Sweden is closer to France than Germany'' Hady 2013.


----------



## Shozan (Apr 21, 2013)

I love Sion sooooo much!


----------



## Wesley (Apr 21, 2013)

Earned my gold qualifying series.  Nami and I will stop for nothing!


----------



## Chausie (Apr 21, 2013)

Shozan said:


> I love Sion sooooo much!



Ye? Never played him, he fun then?


----------



## Wesley (Apr 21, 2013)

Chausie said:


> Ye? Never played him, he fun then?



Only when you get farmed and people hold still.


----------



## Shozan (Apr 21, 2013)

Chausie said:


> Ye? Never played him, he fun then?



a fed Sion AD or AP = tons of Fun


----------



## Maerala (Apr 21, 2013)

Chausie best accent.


----------



## Chausie (Apr 21, 2013)

Godaime Hokage said:


> Chausie best accent.



Thanks hun <3


----------



## Didi (Apr 21, 2013)

Fuck, couldn't watch the last few days of super week cuz I was away


TSM took first place apparently? FUCK YEAH


and Fnatic/Gambit tied or something? Or do they still have games to play?


----------



## Sajin (Apr 21, 2013)

Sant? said:


> Only one that really carries there is Kayle, *Lux*, and Nid. Rest are ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".).
> 
> although I consider those 3 to be better tops/mids than I do support.



:galacticgiogio


----------



## Darth (Apr 21, 2013)

Wesley said:


> Earned my gold qualifying series.  Nami and I will stop for nothing!



gggggggggggggggggg


wesley getting gold faster than justin bieber went through puberty.


----------



## Gogeta (Apr 21, 2013)

GG          VAE


----------



## Chausie (Apr 21, 2013)

i hope EG wins this game, cus i think they're cute and i like it when the ones i find cute win


----------



## Santí (Apr 21, 2013)

Lux carries hard as fuck, Saj.

So fucking hard. Don't generalize people who can't land fucking skill-shots with ridonkulous Lux's..


----------



## Gogeta (Apr 21, 2013)

Chausie said:


> i hope EG wins this game, cus i think they're cute and i like it when the ones i find cute win


You have no idea how hard i wanna hit you right now


----------



## OS (Apr 21, 2013)

^Snoopeh gets all the bitches. All of them.


----------



## Chausie (Apr 21, 2013)

Gogeta said:


> You have no idea how hard i wanna hit you right now



that's not news, you always want to hit me



Original Sin said:


> ^Snoopeh gets all the bitches. All of them.



ye, he's nice. but krepo and yellowpete are too

krepo is my lover


----------



## Gogeta (Apr 21, 2013)

Chausie said:


> that's not news, you always want to hit me



No, where did you get that from?


----------



## Chausie (Apr 21, 2013)

Gogeta said:


> No, where did you get that from?



by you saying you want to hit me

wait not saying


but the vibe

you know?

them vibes


----------



## αce (Apr 21, 2013)

yes chausies accent is awesome
but every english girl accent is awesome


----------



## Chausie (Apr 21, 2013)

Unless they're northerners


----------



## Darth (Apr 21, 2013)

Ur racist.


----------



## Didi (Apr 21, 2013)

or chavs



oym gunna fuk u up m8 i swer on me mum ur gunna get reckt u cheeky cunt


----------



## Chausie (Apr 21, 2013)

But the phrase cheeky cunt is great!

Anyone elses game bug out when then try to play an aram?

How do you turn off automatic corrections on a phone, it kept wanting to change aram into adam


----------



## αce (Apr 21, 2013)

if you want a good toyz orianna video watch



the first vlog at from the top down
game starts at around 18 minutes i think


he goes like 8-1 with 300 cs by 30 minutes


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Apr 21, 2013)

wait why are we doubting the current reigning champ ap mid's ability again?


----------



## Vaeny (Apr 21, 2013)

Oh hey, he shit on someone 6 months ago.

That totally means he'd beat him now.

6 months ago, back when Snoopeh was actually a really good jungler 

Also, WAD, I <3 your Shingeki no Kyojin set.


----------



## αce (Apr 21, 2013)

and has been shitting on kids ever since
hence his teams number 1 standing in the world

herpa derpa
fuck you


----------



## Vaeny (Apr 21, 2013)

So?
Doesn't mean anything, from what I've seen the SEA scene isn't very impressive outside of SGS and TPA/TPS and Jokers.

Lets talk after we see his preformance at All Stars.


----------



## Payapaya (Apr 21, 2013)

Gone for two months and riot demoted me from Silver Tier 2 to Silver Tier 3. That's messed up.  

Gonna have to play with All-Star Akali and get back up there.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Apr 21, 2013)

blow me tazmo bot


----------



## Tazmo (Apr 21, 2013)

This thread is now closed it has a continuation thread *Here*


----------

